# WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/09 - GORE!! GORE!! GORE!!



## Brock

> *SmackDown Live, Aug. 9, 2016: Orton to clash with Del Rio tonight on SmackDown Live*
> 
> Tonight The Viper squares off with The Essence of Excellence on SmackDown Live in a clash of former World Champions. Plus, following the chaos last week on SmackDown Live, will the scourge of Bray Wyatt continue to influence the growing conflict between WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose and his SummerSlam No. 1 contender Dolph Ziggler.


*Orton and Del Rio will clash in a battle of former World Champions*












> First announce on the WWE Twitter account, Randy Orton will face Alberto Del Rio on SmackDown Live tonight at 8/7 C in a blockbuster showdown.
> 
> The Viper is looking to prove his mettle coming off his volatile exchanges with Brock Lensar last week, including falling victim to an F-5 from The Beast on SmackDown Live. Will Orton be able to mentally rebound from the savage attack or will Del Rio reclaim his position as a player to watch on Team Blue?


*Will The New Face of Fear continue to haunt the WWE World Title?*












> After falling short in his attempt to become No. 1 contender to the WWE World Title in a Six-Pack Challenge one week earlier, Bray Wyatt returned to SmackDown Live last week to attack the Superstar who claimed that distinction, Dolph Ziggler. Then, after nearly stealing away The Showoff’s SummerSlam title opportunity, he and Erick Rowen took out both Ziggler and WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose as SmackDown Live came to a close. Will Wyatt be satisfied with his dark statement or will the failure of his adversaries to keep him in check only lead to further mayhem?
> 
> Moreover, although Ziggler only put his No. 1 contender position on the line against Wyatt to prove “who he was” to both Ambrose and the WWE Universe, could Wyatt’s aggression against both champion and challenger ironically force them to work together to repel The Eater of Worlds? In any event, it will be interesting to see how much chaos will come from further interaction between Ziggler and The Lunatic Fringe.


*Are tensions heating up between Team Red and Team Blue?*












> The wake of the turmoil created when Randy Orton and Brock Lesnar completely disregarded the brand split and attacked each other on Raw and SmackDown Live last week – prior to their Aug. 21 showdown at SummerSlam – Raw General Manager Mick Foley invited SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan to Monday Night Raw to discuss the situation.
> 
> While things started on a very cordial note between the two GMs, it was soon clear that Foley was rather annoyed by a crack Bryan made about Raw’s new Universal Title on the premiere episode of “Talking Smack” – exclusively on WWE Network. Unfortunately, Rusev interrupted before the matter could be settled, leaving the WWE Universe to wonder what, if anything, will happen next. Will Foley show up on SmackDown to finish his point? Will other Superstars follow the example of Orton and Lesnar? Or, perhaps more importantly, will this unresolved issue serve as a catalyst that helps transform the friendly competition between Team Red and Team Blue into a more exasperated situation? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on SmackDown Live.


*Will the tag team division get turned upside down by Bryan ‘Talking Smack’?*












> After weeks of speculation over whether SmackDown Live will create new titles to fill the void left by the ones they lost at the WWE Extension Draft, SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan poured gasoline on the fire during the premiere episode of “Talking Smack" last week, implying that new titles of one form or another are in fact under discussion.
> 
> Might the fact that the former World Champion addressed the topic with debuting tag team American Alpha sitting next to him somehow foreshadow their own bright future within the tag team ranks? Well, at the very least, it can be said that the thought of Gable and Jordon led Bryan to consider the question of tag team excellence in the first place.
> 
> In addition to American Alpha, though, it stands to reason that SmackDown’s tag team division will be completely energized by the possibility of new titles. After all, opportunities are everywhere on Tuesday night (just ask Dolph Ziggler). Can former WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos once again fly to the top of the mountain?
> 
> Or will hungry up-and-comers like Breezango or The Vaudevillains step up their game? Let us not forget, The Ascension still hold the current record for the longest NXT Tag Team Championships and remain a dangerous as they come. Will we see more of the Hype Bros (Woo woo woo, you know it!)? Or will a new tandem present itself, looking to affirm its own glory? Find out in the coming weeks at 8/7 C on USA Network.


*Can Heath Slater defeat Rhyno to earn a place on the SmackDown Live roster?*












> Despite going unselected in the 2016 Brand Extension Draft, Heath Slater may ultimately end up on Team Blue … under one rather painful condition: SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan informed Slater that in order to get his contract, he must overcome Rhyno! It’s worth mentioning that he’s the very same Man Beast who has Gored the Blue Brand hopeful not once, but twice already!
> 
> Will Rhyno return to action with a bang and Gore #SignHeathSlater from our Twitter feeds forever? It looks like we have to wait until tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out, babaaayyy!!!


*SmackDown Live’s Women’s division – take two!*












> Last week was a bumpy road for the Women’s division of SmackDown Live. An irate Natalya attacked Carmella before their match could even start, and Eva Marie suffered a mysterious injury, deemed herself unable to compete and left a frustrated Becky Lynch … well, frustrated.
> 
> Tonight on Team Blue, don’t miss a moment of the action when the race to determine the premier female competitor in the Women’s division heats up.


----------



## DammitChrist

Phew, I thought there wouldn't be a Smackdown Live Discusson Thread tonight for a moment. Thanks for posting this! 

Hope to see you guys make your live reactions soon


----------



## McGee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/09*

I'm so excited for this. RAW is Poop, SmackDown Live is my show. :ambrose5


----------



## TD Stinger

Apparently, Smackdown will missing Cena and Styles and some others tonight. Bit of a hit but Smackdown still has plenty of talent to work with and plus, it’s only 2 hours.

Start highlighting the women’s and tag team divisions and get the most out of guys like Ambrose, Orton, Ziggler, Wyatt, etc.


----------



## Dolorian

Trata de hacer tu RKO de la nada as ver si puedes, perro!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Guess Wyatt's injury wasn't that serious. Interesting that they're still using him as part of the world title feud.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Looking forward to watching smackdown again this week. Being live is the best thing this show needed. Team smackdown all the way here!


----------



## FrostyNova

No AJ Styles means a sucky show, hopefully Ambrose and Ziggles can keep my interest.


----------



## A-C-P

Since SD is live now to I guess I have to get ready for this show as well:

:liquor


----------



## Dolorian

A-C-P said:


> Since SD is live now to I guess I have to get ready for this show as well:
> 
> :liquor


I started this morning, need some milage ahead of time to sit through this blue brand stuff...


----------



## Shenroe

Finally, I thought they wouldn't be a live thread at all.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Hopefully we see some aggression from Ambrose after the podcast. Like he regains that chip on his shoulder for being called lazy. He could really rebound from the awkwardness of the show.

Also I hope Orton and Del Rio dont main event the show, and we get another fire promo from Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt. Wonder what these 3 will do,


----------



## Leon Knuckles

AMERICAN ALPHA :banderas


----------



## Shenroe

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Hopefully we see some aggression from Ambrose after the podcast. Like he regains that chip on his shoulder for being called lazy. He could really rebound from the awkwardness of the show.
> 
> Also I hope Orton and Del Rio dont main event the show, and we get another fire promo from Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt. Wonder what these 3 will do,


Nah, either Heath slater will main event (after a long build throughout the show ) or Ziggler/Ambrose tag team will. It's a classic, they will go along for most of the match and right at the end demonstrate tension toward each other. They won't outright have a brawl until the go home show.


----------



## Rankles75

Bit daft not having Rowan on there this week...


----------



## imthegame19

I'm thinking they do Ambrose/Wyatt as main event tonight. After spending last two weeks main events on number one contender. They will focus on the champ in action tonight(Ambrose/Ziggler vs Bray/Eric Rowan will likely take place next week). I also see Kalisto upset win over Baron Corbin tonight. Setting up pre show match between Kalisto/Corbin at Summerslam. Then they will probably do woman's match and tag team match. Then have possibly give Miz a win tonight over someone to hype IC Title match with Crews not on the show.


----------



## FrostyNova

Expect another Becky vs Eva no contest bullshit. opcorn


----------



## Dolorian

imthegame19 said:


> I'm thinking they do Ambrose/Wyatt as main event tonight.


Ambrose should definitely do a match tonight but I am not sure if giving Wyatt another loss is a good idea. Also Ambrose beating Wyatt when Dolph already beat him doesn't really makes Ambrose look as if he is at a higher level than Dolph and feels a bit like sloppy-seconds. Not sure who he would face instead, Del Rio is already tied to Orton tonight.


----------



## imthegame19

Dolorian said:


> Ambrose should definitely do a match tonight but I am not sure if giving Wyatt another loss is a good idea. Also Ambrose beating Wyatt when Dolph already beat him doesn't really makes Ambrose look as if he is at a higher level than Dolph and feels a bit like sloppy-seconds. Not sure who he would face instead, Del Rio is already tied to Orton tonight.


I guess they can do a random Kane/Ambrose match. But if they do Wyatt/Ambrose. They can end it in DQ with Ziggler getting involved(after Bray punches him while doing commentary). Maybe have Ziggler attack Bray after Ambrose hits dirty deeds on him and has him beat. Which causes Bray to win by dq and Ambrose and Ziggler start arguing and brawling as the show goes off the air.

I can see that with Orton/Del Rio, Kalisto/Corbin, Rhyno/Heath Slater, America Alpha vs Ascension, Miz vs Zack Ryder or Mojo Rawley and woman's match possibly with Carmella/Natayla. Obviously a few of those matches will be pretty short.


----------



## StylesP1

Becky had BETTER be in action tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Donde esta Smackdown esta noche?


----------



## JTB33b

How about Alpha vs Ambrose and Ziggler?

Bryan could say he wants to see if Dean and Dolph could get along and what better way then to put them up against the best tag team on Smackdown. AA wins when Dean or Dolph turns on the other. Not sure how bray would play into this though.


----------



## McGee

Ready to see Eva, Alexa, and Maryse like :bull


----------



## Shenroe

JTB33b said:


> How about Alpha vs Ambrose and Ziggler?
> 
> Bryan could say he wants to see if Dean and Dolph could get along and what better way then to put them up against the best tag team on Smackdown. AA wins when Dean or Dolph turns on the other. Not sure how bray would play into this though.


4 faces in one match, I'm sorry that's a bit much lol


----------



## Dolorian

EL SHIV said:


> Donde esta Smackdown esta noche?


Bakersfield, CA...perro!


----------



## Natecore

Heath Slater vs Rhyno main event I assume.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dolorian said:


> Bakersfield, CA...perro!


Gracas 

I do hope that Slater beats Citizen Rhyno tonight.


----------



## tonyt549

Ready for an interesting show with some good matches and story lines.


----------



## Dolorian

So Eva Marie making her "injury-delayed debut" tonight...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Booker likens Miz to Disco Inferno. :damn


----------



## wwetna1

Book admitting the crowd was not that into Alpha and their stuff last week but he feels they will catch on and the sky is the limit


----------



## Chrome

EL SHIV said:


> Booker likens Miz to Disco Inferno. :damn


Insult to Disco tbh.


----------



## wwetna1

Lita calling her hot is hot. 

And perv King is back for thw win on the preshow lol. I like the panel of Lita, Booker, King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The roster is weakened tonight, but I really want this to be better than RAW tonight. :fingerscrossed


----------



## wwetna1

King taking a shit on the Cruiserwights and Lita saying Rey beating Nash got her into wrestling lol


----------



## Chrome

"Spectacular Debut." :eva


----------



## McGee

There's a big fight feel in the air tonight. So ready for the Smack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

conor McGregor confirmed as WWE's first featherweight. :lol


----------



## Dell

Eva with her debut take 2 tonight :mark:

Please let there be more fuckery.


----------



## wwetna1

EL SHIV said:


> conor McGregor confirmed as WWE's first featherweight. :lol


King got that shot in so slick lol


----------



## wkc_23

The legend killer gimmick :mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Alberto doing the job tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Del Rio rocking Paige's shirt !


----------



## MyaTheBee

Here we go...Looking forward to the Eva fuckery perros.


----------



## JDP2016

Nice to hear Randy repeating the same thing from last week.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ok, I'm down with Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio tonight :3


----------



## SAMCRO

So glad they brought back his Legend Killer nickname.


----------



## wkc_23

The tupac time zone.. Nice, Mauro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ADR looking like Paige sucked the life out of him.


----------



## Chrome

Wyatt family when it's only 2 people. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn how long until Harper returns? Really miss that guy, SD's roster could use him right now.


----------



## razzathereaver

I want The Ascension to joint the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Lothario

Never thought I'd see the day I was more excited for SD than RAW. Thought Rowan was supposed to be out tonight with Styles and others due to a live show?


----------



## wkc_23

I'm glad that Bray's ankle injury wasn't too severe.


----------



## Bret Hart

Orton, we've heard you say ONE RKO to ViperVille so many times now... Think of something else bruh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ready for the Harper return....as a face.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Never thought I'd see the day I was more excited for SD than RAW. Thought Rowan was supposed to be out tonight with Styles and others due to a live show?


He was but both Usos went on the tour. One has been out as he got hurt draft weekend and they were slotted one vs one on the cards. Usos may work tag matches


----------



## wkc_23

"What?" chants... Kill yourselves.


----------



## JDP2016

Bray is getting the _*"What"*_ chants????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ziggler needs to prove it to more than just himself.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So...Bray challenged Dolph (after beating the piss out of him) and lost the match, but still he was the victim? I like the Wyatt character but damn they keep fucking up with him time and time again...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"A god".... yeah.. that was cringe.... ugh.... too much and to overdone. A face Harper return could save this segment though....... My body is ready!


----------



## wkc_23

Rowan looks awkward out there by himself.


----------



## DammitChrist

I come out, and welcome everyone to my Summerslam show. I thank everyone for coming, and state how I hope they enjoy the ppv tonight.

*Opening pyro blasts at the entrance stage*



Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 1



Week 1:

Kid Kash loses to Chris Benoit within 30 seconds via Crippler-Crossface.

Nunzio loses to Dolph Ziggler in a match via Zig Zag over who gets to compete in the finals (which will be over who gets to face the WWE Champion at Summerslam). Later that night, Nunzio is walking backstage unhappy about his loss when he sees Kid Kash laughing at him. Kash walks away. Nunzio has a confused look on his face.

Week 2:

Nunzio is being interviewed over what his plans are for Summerslam, and if he will recover from last week's loss. Kash interrupts the interview and decides to make fun of Nunzio some more. Kash claims that he is a loser.

Nunzio ends up saying this to Kash, "I may have lost last week, but at least I didn't tap out under 30 seconds." 

This pisses off Kash, so he decides to bitch-slap Nunzio (who falls to the floor due to that vicious slap in the face). Kash walks away.

Week 3:

Nunzio has another backstage interview (but this time in the locker room) this week, and he responds by stating that he didn't appreciate Kash's rude remarks last week. Nunzio admits that he is getting sick and tired of being bullied.

However, the moment Nunzio mentioned that; Kash comes out of nowhere and shoves him hard to his locker. The back of Nuncio's head ends up bouncing off his locker. Nunzio is hurt. Kash states that he can do whatever he wants to Nunzio, and that he can't do shit about it.

Later that night, Kash ends up squashing a local jobber (to blow out some steam). After the match, a pissed Nunzio shows up to the ring, and he waits for Kash to turn around (which he does). Kash ends up getting punched in the face by Nunzio (to the crowd's delighment). Before he's able to lay some more punches in, Kash escapes his way out of the ring. Nunzio angrily stares down at him from the inside of the ring.

Week 4: 

Nunzio ends up having a match with Steve Blackman, who decides to push him (literally AND figuratively). Nunzio ends up snapping, so he hits his babyface offense on Blackman and gets the advantage over him in their match. However, the match ends in a no-contest because of Rhyno's interference (so he can beat up Blackman).

While Nunzio is staring at the action, Kash attempts to run down into the ring so he can attack him from behind again. However, Nunzio is able to catch him just in time. Both men end up fighting their way out of the arena while (Rhyno continues to beat down Blackman before finally giving him the Gore onto the table in the corner).

Week 5:

Kash makes his way to the ring, and he decides to call out Nunzio (who ends up answering him). He tells Nunzio to his face that he laughs at the idea of him actually being a "bully." Kash points out how Nunzio takes good care of him being treated badly already because he genuinely believes that he's a loser and that he isn't tough. Kash mentions that he will beat down Nunzio this Sunday at Summerslam and prove to everyone how right he is about him. Nunzio replies back by saying that he's looking forward to facing Kash this Sunday because it finally gives him a chance to kick his ass. He fires back by stating that the whole crowd will finally get to see the bully (Kash) get what he really deserves. Nunzio points out how he's a better cruiserweight on his worst day than Kash ever will be on his best day.

This causes Kash to get pissed off, so he angrily shoves Nunzio in the face. He follows this up by shoving Nunzio in the chest a couple of times questioning him what he's going to do him. Nunzio pauses, and he looks as if his anger is slowly building up inside of him. Kash believes that he won't fight back, so he laughs at Nunzio being pathetic and walks away. Nunzio quickly grabs Kash's arm, and he punches him right in the face. He follows this up with multiple punches on Kash. Nunzio quickly does a couple of Running Dropkicks to Kash to the corner. Before he gets the chance to do anything else, Kash quickly leaves the ring in order to retreat. Nunzio angrily stares down at him from the inside of the ring, while Kash screams "THIS Sunday, I'll have you numbered! THIS Sunday!"

Will Nunzio finally rise above being bullied, or will Kash end up proving to everyone how his opponent is a joke and how he's the dominant cruiserweight? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 1



Match 1: Nunzio vs Kid Kash

- Nunzio makes his entrance to a decent crowd reception, and he ends up having a determined look on his face

- Nunzio enters the ring

- Kash makes his entrance to some vocal boos

- Kash enters the ring

- The bell rings

- Match begins with both men grappling each other, which eventually leads to Kash getting the advantage over Nunzio

- Kash does some vicious shots to Nunzio

- Kash dominates the early portions of this match

- Kash gives Nunzio a Scoop Slam

- When Nunzio is attempting to sit up, Kash does some trash-talking and slaps him right in the face!

- Kash follows this up with a Shining Wizard

- Kash makes the cover, but....

- Nunzio kicks out for a near-fall

- Kash shakes his head, and he decides to climb to the top rope

- Kash goes for the Frog Splash, but....

- Nunzio moves out of the way, and Kash misses completely!

- Nunzio rolls up Kash, but he kicks out at 2

- Nunzio waits for Kash to get on his feet so he can strike him multiple times

- Nunzio does some babyface offense on Kash, and he knocks him down a few times

- Nunzio sets Kash up at the corner, so he can run to the opposite side of the ring in order to give him a Running Dropkick

- He then climbs to the top rope, and gives Kash a Missile Dropkick

- Nunzio makes the cover, but Kash kicks out at 2

- Nunzio quickly climbs to the top rope again, and he goes for a Diving Crossbody on Kash

- He hits it, but Kash is still able to kick out at 2

- Kash signals to the referee that he injured his chest

- The referee tells Nunzio to step back so he can check up on Kash

- While Nunzio is questioning the referee on his health and status, Kash quickly trips him up; which causes his face to hit the bottom rope

- Kash immediately hits a Spiking DDT on Nunzio, which indicates that he was actually playing possum

- The commentary is disgusted by how the bully has to resort to cheap tactics right when the underdog is close to beating him

- Instead of going for the cover, Kash picks him up and hits the Dead Level (Brainbuster) on Nunzio, but he still doesn't go for the pin

- Instead, he lifts up a beaten Nunzio and carries him to the top of the turnbuckle

- Kash ends up doing a 2nd Dead Level from the top rope, and he hits it damn)!!

- Kash pins Nunzio for the win at *7:15 *





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 1



Kash eventually rises his way into the midcard scene within the next few months. He also develops more of a vicious streak even more, and he embraces his bully character.

Nunzio takes even longer to make a small presence into the midcard scene, which finally occurs over the course of several months. He shows that he is indeed a valuable asset in the undercard as an underdog babyface. He also proves to everyone how tough he can be, and that he's able to win matches when it counts.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 2



Week 1:

Steve Blackman loses his match to Christian via dirty Roll-Up.

Later that night, Rhyno is shown eating at the cafeteria (at Catering) backstage. A backstage interviewer alerts him that his match against Sami Zayn in order qualify for the finals (which will be who gets to be the #1 Contender for the WWE Champion at Summerslam). Rhyno panics, and he sprints toward the Gorilla Position (backstage area where the wrestlers come out to the entrance ramp). However, Rhyno accidentally bumps into Blackman, who was chugging some beer, and he causes the whole drink to spill on his clothes due to the collision. Blackman is pissed.

Rhyno loses to Sami Zayn later on in that tournament match for a WWE title opportunity.

Week 2:

There is a backstage segment where Rhyno is seen laying on his stomach unconscious. Witnesses (who arrive at the scene) try to call for the medical staff. Rhyno's back is bruised and red (as if a weapon was used on him brutally). It is discovered that there was a Kendo Stick laying nearby Rhyno's unconscious body. 

Week 3:

Throughout the night, Rhyno is angrily confronting people backstage on who was guilty of attacking him last week. In the final backstage segment involving Rhyno, he ends up giving up when he finds out that every single individual that he encountered turn out to be innocent. However, right when Rhyno is about to exit the building, a door suddenly opens behind him. It turns out to be Steve Blackman! He quickly hits his Kendo Stick on Rhyno's back (but only once). Rhyno screams in pain. Blackman shouts to a downed Rhyno's face that "NOBODY disrespects him" (since he hasn't forgotten about that incident a couple of weeks ago. Blackman smiles to himself, and walks off leaving Rhyno down in the ground in pain. The attacker is indeed Blackman.

Week 4: 

Blackman has a match with Nunzio. Right when Nunzio is finally able to hit his offense and stand up to him, Blackman suddenly gets attacked by Rhyno to cause the DQ. Rhyno sets up a table in the corner, waits for Blackman to get up, and hits the Gore on him onto the table. The table breaks, and Blackman is layed out. (This happening moments after Kid Kash arrives to beat down Nunzio in the ring only for them to fight their way backstage). The segment ends with Rhyno standing tall.


Week 5:

Rhyno squashes a local jobber (to warm up for Summerslam this Sunday) in a match. However, Blackman runs down the ring and tries to attack him. Rhyno fights back, and the brawl escalates to the outside of the ring with both men introducing weapons. Blackman takes out a Kendo Stick while Rhyno brings out a steel chair. I come out to the entrance ramp, and tell both men to save the action for Summerslam because their match will now end up having a Hardcore stipulation. Rhyno and Blackman agree with me, and they end up having an intense staredown.

Will Rhyno end up making the Lethal Weapon think twice before messing with him, or will Steve Blackman end up humbling the Man Beast with what (most likely may be) his Kendo Stick once again? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 2



Match 2: Rhyno vs Steve Blackman Hardcore Match

- Steve Blackman makes his entrance to the ring

- Rhyno makes his entrance before running down the ring

- The match starts with Rhyno and Blackman exchanging fists, which eventually leads to the former getting the advantage over the latter

- Rhyno does a series of kicking and stomping to Blackman once he's knocked down on the mat

- Rhyno takes Blackman to the corner, and sets him up for a Superplex

- Rhyno ends up giving Blackman the Superplex, which gives him a 2 count

- Rhyno exits the ring, and he grabs a steel chair from ringside

- He reenters the ring

- Rhyno sets up the steel chair (at a sitting position)

- Rhyno then decides to give a Scoop Slam to Blackman on the mat in order to soften up his back

- Rhyno waits for Blackman to slowly get to his feet

- Rhyno attempts to do the Spinebuster to him onto the steel chair, but....

- Blackman immediately counters the Spinebuster into a DDT ON the steel chair CENA)

- Blackman goes for the pin, but Rhyno barely kicks out at 2

- Blackman pulls out a garbage can underneath the ring, and he places it at a corner

- Blackman tries to ram Rhyno's head to it, but he gets shoved away

- Rhyno hits a Running STO to knock Blackman down

- Rhyno gets all fired up, so he exits the ring again

- He decides to lift up the steel steps so he can throw it into the ring

- Rhyno lifts the steel steps again, but this time he tosses it to Blackman's back, who immediately is writhing in pain

- Rhyno goes for the cover, but he gets a 2 count on Blackman

- Rhyno follows this up by lifting him so he can do the Irish Whip on Blackman to the ropes

- Blackman rebounds off the ropes, and Rhyno ends up giving him a Back Drop on TOP of the steel steps; which fucks up Blackman's back even more :damn

- Rhyno goes for the pin again, but Blackman kicks out at 2.5 

- Rhyno tries to pick up Blackman again, but....

- Blackman gives Rhyno the Low Blow out of desperation!

- Blackman goes for one of his roundhouse kicks, but Rhyno grabs his foot and shakes his head

- Blackman quickly picks up a steel chair while Rhyno is holding on to his foot

- Blackman tries to swing the steel chair at him, but Rhyno ends up grabbing it with both hands (which means that he let go of Blackman's foot)

- Right when Rhyno attempts to use the weapon on him, Blackman kicks the steel chair to his face; which stuns the big man

- Right when Rhyno turns his back to him while stunned, Blackman hits a Reverse DDT; but it's on the same steel chair that is now lying on the ground

- Blackman makes the cover, but he ends up getting a long 2 count on Rhyno

- Blackman questions the referee if it really was a 2 count and if it wasn't a 3 count, but the match still isn't over

- Blackman sees Rhyno crawling to the ropes, so he waits for him to get up and turn around

- Blackman runs towards him at full speed, but Rhyno counters with a Back Drop; which causes him to land on a table that was already set up outside off-camera!

- The table breaks, and Blackman is hurt

- Rhyno slowly drags (since he's in pain too) Blackman back into the ring to make the cover

- Blackman barely kicks out at 2.6

- Rhyno goes to the opposite side of the ring so he can set up for the Gore

- Rhyno goes for the Gore, but Blackman tosses him to the garbage can that was sitting on the corner

- Rhyno's running momentum causes him to collide hard with the garbage can thanks to Blackman

- Blackman hits a Roundhouse Kick to Rhyno once he slowly gets himself up

- Blackman makes the cover, but....

- Rhyno barely kicks out at 2.7

- Blackman decides to grab a kendo stick, and he hits Rhyno in the back with it several times

- Blackman takes off the tape on his fists, and he decides to climb on the top rope

- For maximum punishment to his injured back using his bare hands, Blackman goes for a Diving Axe Handle to Rhyno....

- However, he gets hit with the Gore in mid-air!

- Rhyno pins Blackman at *8:50* for the victory





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 2



Rhyno continues to make his presence felt in the midcard, and he ends up being a potential IC title challenger within the next few months.

Blackman ends up avoiding Rhyno, and he keeps himself from picking fights with bigger opponents. Instead, he chooses to pick his fights. He targets after the smaller wrestlers in the undercard/midcard instead.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 3



The Club have a special contract where they are able to compete in outside tours while they are competing for the Dusty Rhode Tag Team Classic tournament (while representing my brand). However, they're able to appear on Raw every week.

However, Demolition's contract is slightly different. They need to complete their outside tours by finishing up the Dusty Rhode Tag Team Classic tournament (after the semi-finals match) before they even begin to compete on Raw. They're also suddenly in good shape (like they were in the early 90's) because of advanced health care and complex workout exercises.

The Club has recently won the semi-finals in the tag tournament. However, there was a delay with scheduling for the other tag teams due to their different contracts. Demolition's semi-final match takes place in a couple of weeks. However, they still have a Raw contract once they finish that match.

The Club have also been managing AJ Styles and walking out with him weekly on Raw. They are willing to do whatever it takes to help out their best friend. They've also been getting cocky because they won their semi-finals match, so they feel like they should be awarded for being a great tag team.

Week 1: 

The Club are seen walking out with AJ Styles to the ring as back-up in the opening segment, which involves the announcement of a WWE title tournament taking place tonight (which will be over who gets to face the world Champion at Summerslam) Everyone will found out who the #1 Contender will be that night. 

Later that night, the Club enters my office and asks me if I have something good planned for them at Summerslam. They believe that I should award them something for winning their semi-finals match recently. I tell the Club that I'll keep them posted on my Summerslam plans.

During this backstage segment in my office though, there was a split second where there was an image of an axe flashing on the TV screen (for the viewers watching on TV and for the fans watching live in attendance on the Titantron) while Karl Anderson talked. The Club and I didn't notice this though.

Week 2: 

Demolition ends up winning the semi-finals on a live event in a tour.

The Club appears in the opening segment walking out to the ring with AJ Styles. The segment pretty much ends with them blocking Neville from walking to follow Styles once he leaves the ring. 

Later that night, the Club are heard having a conversation backstage. They complain that they should be awarded something at Summerslam for making it really far in the Dusty Rhode Tag Team Classic tournament. They think that I'm taking too long making plans for them....

At one point during their conversation, the lights around them suddenly dim. There turns out to be an image of a hammer flashing on the TV screen and on the titantron this time. The Club searches around looking all confused. They end up walking away.

A vignette airs hyping up Demolition later that night. We find out that the images of the axe and hammer symbolize Ax and Smash respectively. It's revealed that they'll finally appear on Raw next week.

Week 3:

The Club enters my office looking all frustrated. They ask me again what the Summerslam plans are for them. The Club points out that they've been proving to everyone for weeks how they deserve to be rewarded for being the best tag team on the show, and for lasting so far in the semi-finals. I tell them that they will be rewarded if they manage to win their finals match at Summerslam. I also reveal that the main-event next week will take place between Club/AJ Styles against Neville and the tag team who won their semi-finals match last week. Unaware of who won that semi-finals match, the Club questions me who will be their opponents (besides Neville) for next week I point my index finger behind them. The Club turns around to see.....

DEMOLITION!!!! The camera focuses on Ax and Smash, who are looking really intense. Both tag teams end up having a tense staredown before the Club eventually walks out of my office. The crowd is losing it since Demolition have finally appeared on Raw :mark:

Week 4: 

Neville ends up pinning Karl Anderson via Red Arrow in order to win the main-event (along with Demolition). After the match, Luke Gallows blindsides Smash from behind by smashing a large hammer behind his back. Ax realizes what happened to his partner, so he attempts to fight off Gallows. However, Anderson is able to recover in time to help his partner. The Club ends up dominating Ax, and this eventually leads to them giving him the Magic Killer on the outside. Demolition ends up being layed out by the Club. Styles and Neville aren’t there during this chaos because they’ve already left ringside by this point.

Week 5:

The Club are seen walking out to the ring with AJ Styles in the opening segment. They are just there as his back-up.

Later that night, the Club arrives to my office looking even more frustrated than they were 2 weeks ago. They threaten to me that there will be no finals match because they've just about had it since I've yet to reward them for their work as being the best tag team on the show. They don't believe facing Demolition at Summerslam in the finals match is worth it if that doesn't lead to anything for them. I end up telling them that it'd be a shame if I end up awarding Demolition the tag titles since the Club seems to be interested in losing the finals match by default instead. The Club quickly changes my mind, and accepts the finals match at Summerslam.

I tell them that there is more news too. Because the new chairman of the WWE (looking at you @Kenny Omega ; ) wants the finals match at Summerslam to be exciting and memorable for everyone getting to see the inaugural tag champs, there will be a summer-themed gimmick match for both tag teams to compete in. I remind the Club that the stadium is located a few miles away from the beach. There just happens to be a tiny island that has enough room to hold a squared ring for them to wrestle in. That island is located about a several dozens of feet away from the shore. I also reveal that this has been the plan for 2 months now, and that the 2 entrance ramps connected to that small island have already been built. I tell them that they could do whatever they want to Demolition in this match (and vice-versa). This segment ends with the Club exchanging glances to each other looking anxious about this new summer-themed match.

AJ Styles tells the Club (who's ready to escort him to the ring again for the closing segment) backstage that he appreciates them having his back, but he thinks that they should go back to the hotel and have the rest of the night off. The Club are promised that they will eat out at a restaurant nearby once the night is over though.

The Club walks down to their car later that night. However, they suddenly stop. The camera reveals that Demolition is blocking their way to the car. It turns out that Axe is carrying an axe CENA). However, he hands over the axe to Smash so he can use it to smash their car CENA) as revenge for being blindsided by the Club last week. The Club watches helplessly as their Summerslam opponents destroy their car with an axe.

The closing segment ends with the Club (who's still in the arena since their ride is destroyed) saving AJ Styles from a beating from Neville. However, Demolition arrives moments later to save Neville and to fight off the Club. Both tag teams end up fighting their way out into the crowd (while Neville continues to attack Styles in the ring).

Will the Club finally win the Tag titles that they believe they deserve, or will Demolition shatter their dreams of capturing the gold that they believe should be awarded to them? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 3



Match 3: The Club vs Demolition Sandbox Match (at a Tiny Island) for the Tag titles 

This match takes place at a tiny island outside of the arena, which means that the live crowd in attendance are going to be watching this take place via live hologram in the ring (so it's as if they are watching the match at the island take place in the arena). Yes, we are actually able to afford live holograms in this arena. 

The tiny island is located several dozens of feet away from the shore. The island is so small that there is enough room to fit a ring only. There will be 2 ramps connected to the ring over the ocean so both tag teams can make their entrances on each ramp. There is a huge TV screen located at the beach where the people there can see a better view of this match taking place live literally dozens of feet away on an island.

- The Club makes their way on an entrance ramp over the ocean, and they enter the ring on the tiny island

- Demolition makes their way on the other entrance ramp over the ocean, and they enter the ring on the tiny island

- All 4 men are wearing lightweight gear, so that their wrestling performance won't be affected by the water should they fall into the ocean. 

- Both teams have completed their respective entrances, and now both of them are in the ring that is covered with sand!

- Ax and Gallows leave the ring to stand on the apron, which means that Smash and Anderson will start out the match

- Smash and Anderson have a little staredown once the bell rings

- Unbeknownst to Anderson (and Gallows too), Ax reaches down underwater in order to retrieve fish eggs

- Ax quickly gets up on the apron, and he calls out Smash saying that he wants to make the tag in order to start the match

- Smash tags in Ax

- Ax tries to make peace with Anderson, and wants him to shake his hand

- After several seconds, Anderson reluctantly shakes hands with Ax

- Ax decides to hand the fish eggs (that he just picked up a few moments ago) to Anderson as a "show of respect" unk2

- Anderson looks confused

- Ax convinces Anderson that they're "grapes" and that he (along with Smash) ate them before they made their entrance unk2

- After a little while, Anderson makes his decision and eats the "grapes" (which are actually fish eggs) :CENA

- Once Anderson swallows them all, his face immediately makes a disgusted grimace

- Ax shouts this out to Anderson; "they're fish eggs, you moron" 

- Anderson gets pissed, and he suddenly attempts to hit Ax with a wild swing....

- However, Ax ducks the punch and he outsmarts Anderson again by doing a quick Roll-Up to him

- Anderson barely kicks out at 2 for a near-fall already 

- Gallows reaches towards Anderson and tags himself in

- After both men exchange some fists and punches, Gallows eventually gets the upper hand

- Gallows does a Back Suplex to Ax, which sends him down to the sand!

- Gallows makes the cover, and Ax kicks out at 2

- Gallows decides to go to Ax's corner, and he gives Smash a Big Boot; which sends him into the ocean!

- Gallows returns to Ax, but he gets kicked in the abdomen and gets DDTed into the sand!

- Ax makes the cover, and Gallows kicks out at 2

- Gallows elbows Ax away, and he quickly stumbles his way to Anderson for a tag since he needs to get rid of the sand that is covering parts of his face

- However, Anderson reveals to have a big clam shell that was concealed in his fist (meaning that he must have pulled this weapon out from the water off-camera)

- Anderson ends up hitting Ax in the head with the clam shell multiple times

- Anderson climbs up to the top rope, and does a Diving Axe Handle; but this time he uses the clam shell on Ax instead of using his own hands for this maneuver

- Anderson quickly makes the cover

- Ax kicks out for a close near-fall

- Anderson decides to tag in Gallows

- After a minute of Gallows striking him with hard shots to his head and body, Ax reverses one of his punches by doing a Belly-to-Belly Suplex in order to get some breathing room for a tag

- Ax crawls over and makes the hot tag to Smash, while Gallows makes the tag to Anderson simultaneously

- Smash gets all fired up; he hits a couple of Clotheslines to Anderson and then some more babyface offense

- Smash does an uppercut, and then hits a Rolling Powerslam to Anderson, but he gets a 2.4 count on him

- Smash gets Anderson up to his feet 

- He does the Irish Whip on Anderson, but he also immediately does the same to Smash; who runs to the ropes

- Smash stops himself at the ropes just in time to avoid Anderson's Spinebuster, so he responds by kicking him right in the face

- Gallows gets up on the apron behind Smash, but he's holding something in his hand....

- It turns out to be a big shark tooth! :CENA

- Gallows throws the shark tooth at Smash when he turns around....

- However, Smash ducks the big shark tooth and it ends up hitting Anderson right in the face by mistake!!

- Smash immediately picks up a stunned Anderson for the Spinebuster

- He ends up hitting the Spinebuster on Anderson (as a taste of his own medicine), and goes for the pin

- While Smash is about to go for the cover, Gallows desperately tries to enter the ring so he can break up the pin and save his partner from taking the fall for his recent mistake

- However, Ax quickly reenters the ring and Clotheslines Gallows back out of the ring the moment he enters the ring, which sends him back into the ocean (while Smash is attempting to make the cover!

- Anderson barely kicks out at 2.8, which means that the Club is still alive!

- Ax gets back to his corner

- Smash tags Ax in to set up for their tag finisher

- Ax holds Anderson into the Backbreaker position, while Smash climbs to the top rope in order to set up for the DD (Demolition Decapitation)

- However, Gallows (who snuck his way to Demolition's corner) leaps out of the water outta nowhere and throws a jellyfish into Smash's face CENA)

- The jellyfish stings Smash's face, which causes him to fall back into the ocean

- While this sequence of events at that corner of the ring is almost finished, Anderson grabs bits of sand from the mat and tosses it into Ax's eyes (who was distracted from his partner's situation thanks to Gallows) to blind him

- Ax immediately lets go of the Backbreaker hold to wipe the bits of sand out of his eyes

- Gallows re-enters the ring, and lifts Ax up in the Samoan Drop position in order for him and Anderson to do the Boot of Doom

- Gallows pins a blinded Ax for the 3 count at *9:58*, which means that the Club is now the inaugural Tag Team Champions!





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 3



The Club end up having a nice reign with the titles, and they dominate the tag division afterwards. They continue supporting AJ Styles before their inevitable issues occur. 

Demolition take a couple of weeks off afterwards, so that Smash can recover from the minor jellyfish sting. They eventually end up winning the tag titles a couple of months later.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 4



Week 1:

Alberto Del Rio beats Chad Gable via Cross-Armbreaker in a match in order to qualify for the finals for the WWE title tournament taking place in the main-event.

Later that night, Del Rio is seen backstage warming up for the main-event (which involves the winner taking on the WWE Champion at Summerslam). Carlito encounters him, and wishes Del Rio good luck tonight. Carlitos even suggests that maybe Del Rio and him would be great competitors to wrestle for the WWE title after Summerslam since they are the greatest exports of the Spanish. Del Rio laughs at Carlito's face. He tells Carlito that he won't be getting any title shot once he wins the main-event along with the WWE Championship match at Summerslam. Del Rio also questions Carlito being worthy enough to be a good opponent for him in a title match since he's yet to qualify for the main-event finals later on tonight. Del Rio walks away, and Carlito has a blank expression on his face. He needs to focus on his upcoming match later that night.

Neville beats Carlito via Red Arrow in order to qualify for the main-event finals.

The main-event ends with Del Rio getting pinned by a Red Arrow, which means that he loses the opportunity to get a WWE title shot at Summerslam. 

Week 2:

Carlito warms up backstage before he competes in the Gauntlet match (where the winner gets a title shot against the Intercontinental Champion at Summerslam). Alberto Del Rio arrives during his warm-up. Carlito tries to make peace with him, and claims that he'll give Del Rio a title shot for the IC title after Summerslam since he's sure that he'll win the Gauntlet match. He states that this is a cool idea. Del Rio points out that all this just means is that Carlito will fail like he did last week again. Del Rio tells him that the day Carlito wins the IC title again is the day that the belt loses prestige. Del Rio walks away, and Carlito is seen frowning.

Carlito ends up losing the Gauntlet match early on after being pinned by Christian via Killswitch. 

Del Rio is seen smiling backstage once the Gauntlet match is finally over. He is asked by an interviewer what his plans will be for Summerslam. Del Rio promises to everyone that he will make his presence felt on the ppv, and that he will have a match on Summerslam.

Week 3: 

Carlito invites Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez to his Carlito's Cabana segment. Carlito initially asks him some light questions about what his plans are for Summerslam. He brings up how he isn't doing anything either, so he believes that it'd be a good idea if both of them wrestled each other on the ppv. Del Rio declines the offer, and is seconds away from getting up to leave the ring before it eventually leads to Carlito questioning him on why he's been so disrespectful ately. Del Rio gets up on Carlito's face, and states that he's too much of a perro for him to have as a Summerslam opponent. Carlito starts eating his apple, and he's moments away from spitting it on his face before Del Rio ends up pulling Ricardo towards him. Ricardo's face ends up being spat on by Carlito. The segment ends with Del Rio knocking Carlito down with an Enziguri. Del Rio walks away with a disgusted Ricardo.

Week 4:

Carlito is seen walking around backstage looking for Del Rio. He wants revenge for what he did to him last week. However, I end up encountering Carlito. I let him know that he'll get his revenge on Del Rio at Summerslam, and that he has a match to prepare for. 

Sami Zayn ends up beating Carlito via Helluva Kick after Del Rio suddenly appears at ringside (behind a corner of the ring) to cause a distraction. Carlito is layed out cold. Del Rio pulls out an apple out of his jacket's pocket. He eats the apple, and spits it on Carlito's face. He ends up embarrassing Carlito with a smug smirk on his face. (This takes place in the ring after Chris Benoit's entrance music plays, which caused Zayn to run out of the arena).

Week 5:

Del Rio reveals backstage that he's going to throw a Mexican celebration in the arena for embarrassing Carlito last week, and for possibly making him quit Summerslam.

Later that night, a limousine makes its way into the arena. Ricardo is in the ring getting ready to announce Del Rio for his entrance. The driver comes out. He heads over to the back of the limo. and opens the door for Del Rio right before Ricardo announces "ALBERTOOOOO DE RI...," the driver suddenly attacks Del Rio! Ricardo immediately runs down the entrance ramp in order to save his buddy. It turns out to be Carlito (who was incognito) who ruins the celebraton!Carlito takes out an apple, and he angrily chews it. Right before he gets to spit the apple on Del Rio's face, Ricardo pushes his buddy just in time to get spat on the face again! Del Rio quickly runs away, and Ricardo eventually follows him looking all disgusted. Carlito screams "I WILL EMBARRASS YOU, DEL RIO!! YOU WON'T LOOK SO COOL THEN!! I'LL PROMISE EVERYONE THAT!!!!"

Will Carlito finally get the chance to spit on his opponent's face, or will Alberto Del Rio continue to embarrass him? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 4



Match 4: Carlito vs Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)

- Ricardo is in the ring, while he announces Del Rio for his entrance

- Del Rio enters the ring to some chorus of boos

- Carlito makes his way out to the ring first to a good positive crowd response

- The bell rings, and the match starts with Carlito quickly heading over to Del Rio to punch his head multiple times aggressively

- Del Rio tries to fight back, but Carlito is getting the advantage over him with his punches

- Del Rio quickly exits the ring in order to escape and get a breather

- Carlito exits the ring to follow Del Rio

- Carlito chases Del Rio around on the outside of the ring

- Del Rio runs back and reenters the ring....

- However, Ricardo gets in Carlito's way and he blocks him from reentering the ring

- Carlito gets annoyed with him, so he tells Ricardo to get out of his way

- After approximately 6 seconds, Ricardo reluctantly steps aside for Carlito

- Carlito is about to head over to the ring to reenter, but....

- Del Rio suddenly kicks Carlito in the face by doing a vicious Baseball Slide

- Suddenly, Del Rio is in control of the match

- Del Rio throws Carlito back in the ring, and he goes for the cover

- Carlito ends up kicking out around the 2 count

- Del Rio immediately stomps on Carlito's arm multiple times

- Del Rio then puts Carlito in a sitting position so he can give him a hard kick to his back

- Del Rio goes for the cover, but Carlito kicks out at 2

- Del Rio lifts Carlito up to his feet with his back to the ropes

- Del Rio gives Carlito a loud chop to his chest before giving him the Irish Whip to the opposite side of the ring

- Carlito rebounds off those ropes before moving back to Del Rio

- Del Rio is going for the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker on Carlito

- Del Rio lifts up Carlito for the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker....

- However, Carlito manages to counter the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker into an Arm Drag! :CENA

- Carlito immediately follows this up with a nice Dropkick to Del Rio's face

- Carlito quickly hits the Russian Leg Sweep once Del Rio attempts to get up after that Dropkick

- Carlito goes for the cover, but Del Rio kicks out at 2

- Carlito heads over near the ropes while he waits for Del Rio to get back up to his feet

- Once Del Rio gets back up on his feet, Carlito hits him with a Springboard Moonsault

- Carlito goes for the cover....

- However, Del Rio kicks out at 2.5

- Carlito picks up Del Rio so he can lay some stiff chops to his chest

- Del Rio quickly shoves Del Rio back to the ropes

- Carlito rebounds off those ropes and heads over to Del Rio

- Del Rio suddenly does the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker on Carlito outta nowhere! :CENA

- Del Rio goes for the cover....

- Carlito manages to kick out at 2.6

- Del Rio gets frustrated, so he angrily punches Carlito multiple times in the head

- Del Rio lifts up Carlito, and places him to sit on the top rope

- Del Rio heads over to the opposite corner

- Del Rio is going for the Top Rope Enziguri on a seated Carlito

- However, Carlito quickly dodges the Top Rope Enziguri at the last moment by leaping out of the way to the apron; while Del Rio misses the kick completely :CENA

- Carlito stands on the apron, and he waits for Del Rio to get back up into position

- Carlito goes for the Springboard Crossbody from the outside on the apron to the inside of the ring to Del Rio...

- However, Del Rio counters the Springboard Crossbody into a vicious Snap Powerslam!! :CENA

- Del Rio makes the cover; 1, 2....

- Carlito barely manages to kick out at 2.7

- Del Rio waits for Carlito to get on his knees

- Del Rio hits a nasty Superkick to a kneeling Carlito :damn

- Del Rio makes the cover....

- However, Carlito barely gets the shoulder up at 2.8

- Del Rio starts to get pissed off, so he can grabs Carlito's arm

- Del Rio is about ready to lock in his Cross Armbreaker submission hold

- However, Carlito quickly counters the Cross Armbreaker attempt into a variant of a Roll-Up!

- Del Rio barely manages to roll his way out of the pin at 2.7

- Carlito quickly hits the Enziguri on Del Rio the moment he gets back to his feet

- However, Carlito doesn't go for the cover....

- Instead, he chooses to wait for Del Rio to get up so he can finish him by doing the Backstabber

- Del Rio uses the ropes to get on his feet while his back is turned to Carlito

- Carlito goes for the Backstabber on Del Rio....

- However, Del Rio hangs on to the ropes to avoid the Backstabber; which causes Carlito to land on the back of his head! :damn

- This allows Del Rio to get behind Carlito so he can wait for him to get back up

- Carlito slowly gets up to his feet....

- Del Rio suddenly ends up doing the Backstabber on Carlito (which causes the crowd to boo him for stealing his opponent's finisher)

- Del Rio taunts for a couple of seconds and laughs to himself since he just embarrassed Carlito by stealing the Backstabber along with the fact that he's moments away from winning the match

- Del Rio goes for the cover; 1, 2....

- Carlito barely manages to kick out at 2.9!! :CENA

- Del Rio angrily kicks the bottom rope out of frustration, and he begins to argue with the referee claiming that it was a 3 count (but the match is still going)

- He heads back over to Carlito, who's slowly using Del Rio's legs in order to get himself back up to his feet

- Del Rio viciously shoves Carlito in the face, and he shouts this out to him; "STAY DOWN, PERRO!"

- After a few moments later, Carlito suddenly does a Roll-Up on Del Rio....

- However, Del Rio still kicks out at 2.7 

- Del Rio gets pissed because he got out-smarted, so he tries to run at Carlito....

- However, Carlito hits Del Rio with a Snap DDT!

- Carlito makes the cover; 1, 2....

- Del Rio barely gets his shoulder up at 2.8!

- Carlito lifts up Del Rio

- Carlito decides to go outside-the-box by attempting a Playmaker on Del Rio....

- However, Del Rio counters the Playmaker into the Cross Armbreaker on Carlito; and he locks it in!! :CENA

- Carlito is locked into the hold for approximately 20 seconds, but he eventually reaches the bottom rope

- Del Rio drags an injured Carlito towards a corner (with Ricardo encouraging him to finish it)

- Del Rio positions Carlito to sit upside down on the middle rope so he can go for his Top Rope Double Stomp

- Del Rio gets on the turnbuckle, and he jumps in order to go for the Top Rope Double Stomp; but....

- Carlito NOT only was able to move out of the way, but he ALSO managed to counter Del Rio's Top Rope Double Stomp in mid-air into the Small Package by catching his feet

- Del Rio BARELY kicked out of the Small Package at 2.8

- Carlito attempts to do the Backstabber on Del Rio, but he's shoved to the ropes (which is where Ricardo is positioned on the apron in order to distract Carlito)

- Ricardo shouts at Carlito to his face the moment he's been pushed by Del Rio towards him

- Carlito stares down at Ricardo for a moment and gives him a threatening glare

- Within a few seconds later, Del Rio runs towards Carlito from behind....

- Only for Del Rio to hit Ricardo and accidentally knock him off the apron because Carlito dodged his sneaky attack

- Carlito quickly rolls him up for a School Boy Roll-Up but Del Rio rolls his way up to his feet after a 2 count

- Del Rio goes for a wild swing to Carlito, but he dodges the punch

- Carlito immediately hits the Backstabber the moment he's behind Del Rio

- Carlito pins Del Rio for the 3 count at *12:15 *

- Carlito celebrates his victory





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 4



Carlito finally gets the pay-off and his revenge on Del Rio by spitting on his face, which only gets him to be even more over with the crowds. He proves to be a valuable name in the midcard division, and he turns out to be one of the more over babyfaces on the roster. He challenges for the IC title (and eventually wins it plenty of months later), and occasionally challenges for the WWE title eventually.

Alberto Del Rio continues to be a name that can move up to the main-event scene when he's needed, and someone who can be a valuable name in the midcard scene. He eventually becomes obsessed with winning gold months later.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 5



Steve Blackman makes his entrance and enters the ring. He awaits his mysterious opponent. It turns out to be THIS MAN....










Christian makes his entrance, and the crowd initially pops for him!! It turns out that he was able to recover from his injuries involving concussions, and that the doctors medically cleared him after. The match between Christian and Blackman is on.

Christian ends up beating Blackman by using his feet on the middle ropes via dirty Roll-Up, which ends up giving him some boos due to his dirty tactics to win. 

Alberto Del Rio ends up beating Chad Gable via Cross Armbreaker in order to qualify for the main-event finals.

Week 2:

Christian invites Chad Gable as his guest to the Peep Show. They greet each other, and get along just fine on the show at the start. Gable tells Christian that he (and Edge) are the part of the reasons why he wanted to become a wrestle growing up. Christian's tag run with his best friend is what inspired Gable to form American Alpha with Jason Jordan years ago. Christian ends up thanking Gable for looking up to him as a young man. 

Christian asks Gable if his setbacks on the previous week (since he lost out on a WWE title opportunity) kills his motivation for his Summerslam plans. Gable replies that he always has some decent options for Summerslam, such as competing in the Gauntlet match for an Intercontinental title opportunity later on tonight. Christian reveals that he's in that Gauntlet match too. Gable asks him if he isn't going to cheat like he did last week against Steve Blackman because he believes that Christian is better than that. Christian ends up agreeing with Gable, and apologizes to him (along with the crowd) for playing dirty last week.

The Peep Show ends with Gable telling the crowd to give it up to Christian for being a great host tonight. The fans live in attendance end up cheering for Christian. Gable raises Christian's arm as a show of respect. Both of their arms are raised since they both mutually respect each other. Both of their arms are raised down. Gable turns around, but Christian is still grabbing his arm. He turns Gable around for a Killswitch outta nowhere, which causes the crowd to boo Christian heavily for his heel turn. Christian grabs the mic, and screams to him that he can do whatever he wants to win. He also tells Gable that he'll see him again later tonight in the Gauntlet match (or not).

Once Christian beats Carlito, Gable turns out to be Christian's next opponent! The finish to their portion of the Gauntlet match ends with Christian going for the Killswitch on him, but Gable ends up countering it into a Backslide for the 3 count. Christian loses his IC title opportunity, while Gable advances on to the next and final opponent. 

Gable ends up losing that final portion of the Gauntlet match to Mr. Perfect. However, Christian reappears and beats up Gable right after the Gauntlet match finally ends. He hits him with a Reverse DDT as revenge for Gable costing him an IC title opportunity. (This happens while Dolph Ziggler gives Perfect a Zig Zag in the ring while he's distracted by the beating going on the outside of the ring)

Week 3:

Gable is given the chance to blow off some steam on a local jobber, who he ends up squashing. He immediately gets the mic, and challenges Christian to take him on in the ring right now. Gable calls him out for losing like a bitch to him despite being blindsided and Killswitched last week after the Peep Show. Christian suddenly arrives to the ring behind Gable in order to blindside him again. However, Gable quickly ducks (since he was expecting this) and Clotheslines Christian out of the ring. He ends up retreating from Gable, who is all fired up in the ring. I come out to the entrance ramp, and announce that both men will face each other at Summerslam.

Week 4: 

Gable has a backstage interview, and he's asked about his thoughts on facing Christian at Summerslam. He replies by stating that he is looking forward to defeating Christian once again. At one point of the interview again, Christian comes outta nowhere and attacks Gable from behind. He knocks down Gable, laughs, and taunts at his downed Summerslam opponent.

Christian ends up squashing a local jobber later that night. Right after the match, Gable attacks Christian. He gets the advantage over Christian. They exit the ring, and fight each other on the outside. This eventually ends with Gable giving Christian a nasty German Suplex on the outside of the ring, which ends up hurting him. Gable ends up standing tall in this segment, while Christian's head appears to be hurt.

Week 5:

Gable makes his way to the ring. He cuts a promo about Christian being nothing more than a coward who tries to blindside him from behind every week on TV. Gable used to look up to Christian as an idol of his, but now he finds him to be a coward of a man. He has had enough of Christian, and he states that he doesn't have to wait until this Sundy to get his hands on him again.

Christian ends up showing up to the entrance ramp. He walks a little gingerly though since the back of his head is still hurt from that nasty German Suplex on the outside of the ring last week. Gable laughs, and claims that it is sad that he did more damage to Christian without ever having to blindside him. Christian points out that he will be fully recovered by this Sunday, but yet he reminds Gable that his career will never fully recover when he kicks his ass again at Summerslam. Gable tells him that he never had a problem with Christian before, but he sure has made an enemy out of him in recent weeks; so he orders him to enter the ring (since he doesn't believe that his head injury is not really for real.

Christian declines Gable's offer, but he says this: "Well now that you mention your problems, I sure have my own way of solving mine."

Gable ends up being suddenly attacked from behind. However, it isn't Christian this time since he's still on the entrance ramp. Instead, it's Tyson Tomko! He ends up laying out Gable, and he is seen wearing a leather jacket. Christian gives a smirk while he watches from the entrance ramp.

Will Chad Gable be able to beat Captain Charisma once again, or will Christian continue to solve his own problems? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 5



Match 5: Chad Gable vs Christian (with Tyson Tomko) Winner Gets a *Future Title Shot* 

- I quickly come out just in time to reveal that this match now has some stakes to it; which is that the winner will end up getting a future title opportunity of his own choice

- Gable makes his entrance, and enters the ring

- Christian's entrance music hits; but this theme plays....






- Christian comes out in his classic shiny hoodie gear!

- Tomko comes out in his nice black jacket

- Both men walk down the ring with Christian entering

- Christian gets up in the corner, takes off his hoodie, and salutes the crowd

- Christian turns around, and the bell rings

- The match starts with both men grappling each other

- This grappling exchange ends with Gable getting the advantage over Christian

- Gable eventually gets behind him, and he hits the Back Suplex on Christian

- Gable makes the cover, but Christian kicks out at 2

- Gable waits for Christian to get up, and he attempts to go for a Running Bulldog

- However, Christian pushes Gable forward away from him so he can escape from the Running Bulldog

- Gable rebounds off the ropes, and he rebounds towards Christian

- Christian ends up hitting a Back Drop to Gable

- Christian follows this up by immediately lifting Gable to set up for the Inverted Facelock Backbreaker, which he hits successfully

- Christian goes for the cover, but Gable kicks out at 2

- Christian stomps on Gable dozens of times aggressively to soften him up

- Christian quickly goes to the top rope 

- Christian goes for the Diving Body Splash, and he hits it on Gable

- Christian goes for the cover again

- Gable kicks out at 2.5

- Christian slaps Gable's face, stomps his chest a couple of times, and he goes to the top rope again

- Gable quickly rises up to his feet (before Christian even climbs up to the top rope)....

- However, Christian ends up hitting Gable with the Pendulum Kick from out of the corner; which knocks him down to the ground

- Christian mocks the crowd before going to the top rope again

- Christian goes for a Diving Headbutt....

- Gable moves out of the way, which causes Christian to crash and burn on the mat!

- Gable immediately does a variant of a Roll-Up while Christian is on the ground

- Christian is able to kick out at 2.6

- Gable pulls Christian to his feet, and he lifts him up above the top turnbuckle on the corner

- Gable grabs Christian's arm, and he ends up doing an aggressive Cross Armbreaker while hanging upside down at the top rope :damn

- Christian screams in pain, while Gable lands on the outside of the ring

- The referee counts to 4 until Gable lets go of the Cross Armbreaker before the 5 count

- Christian is grabbing his arm while he's near the top of the turnbuckle

- Gable reenters the ring, and goes to the top rope again where Christian is

- Gable ends up hitting a super-Alpha Plex (super Overhead Belly-to-Belly Suplex) OFF the top rope on Christian :CENA

- Gable goes for the cover....

- However, Christian kicks out at 2.7

- Gable waits for Christian to get up, and he ends up hitting a vicious Enziguri (to the crowd's delightment)

- Gable goes for the cover....

- However, Christian still kicks out at 2.7

- After several seconds, Gable tries to pick Christian up....

- However, Christian pokes him right in the eye, and he hits Gable with a DDT

- Christian goes for the cover

- Gable kicks out at 2.6

- Christian goes to the corner to set up for the Spear

- Gable gets up to his feet (with his back turned to Christian), and he turns around....

- Christian hits Gable with the Spear!

- Christian goes for the pin; 1, 2....

- Gable barely manages to reach the ropes at 2.8! :CENA

- Christian is getting frustrated, so he punches Gable multiples times in the head

- Christian gets Gable up to his feet

- Christian grabs Gable, and he places his head over the middle rope

- Christian then runs back to the opposite side of the ring so he can rebound off those ropes

- He runs to back to the side of the ring where Gable's head is hanging over the middle rope

- Christian leaps his way OVER the top rope so he can slap Gable viciously in the face upon landing on his feet :CENA

- This only angers Gable though

- Gable has a pissed-off look to his face (which concerns his opponent), so he grabs Christian from the inside of the ring

- Gable gives Christian (who's standing outside of the ring) a Deadlift Suplex back into the inside of the ring

- Gable makes the cover

- Christian barely manages to kick out at 2.7

- Gable picks up Christian, and moves him to a corner of the ring

- Gable rams Christian's head hard onto the middle turnbuckle

- Gable quickly does the Bankroll German Suplex on Christian, and bridges it for the cover!!

- Christian barely manages to get the shoulder up at 2.8!

- Gable heads over to the top rope so he can go for his Moonsault on Christian....

- However, Tomko steps up the apron and distracts Gable by having a staredown with him

- This gives Christian the opportunity to get back up to his feet, and he gives Gable the Reverse DDT from the top rope!! :damn

- Christian goes for the cover; 1, 2....

- Gable barely manages to kick out at 2.7!

- Christian sets up at the corner, and he waits for Gable to get back to his feet (which takes approximately 20 seconds) so he can try ending the match already in order to earn his potential title opportunity

- Christian goes for the maneuver where he springboards off the middle turnbuckle on the corner in order to do a Sunset Flip on Gable....

- However, Gable counters that Springboard Roll-Up by catching Christian's leg in mid-air in order to counter it into the Ankle Lock!! :CENA

- Christian screams in pain

- Gable moves his way back to the middle of the ring so that Christian won't reach the ropes, and he grapevines the Ankle Lock

- Christian desperately tries to crawl his way to the bottom rope....

- After approximately 25 seconds of being stuck in the Ankle Lock, Christian is finally within 5 inches of reaching the bottom rope; but....

- Gable moves back to the middle of the ring again RIGHT when Christian was a finger's length away from the bottom rope, which means that the Ankle Lock is now locked in with no ropes nearby

- Christian is screaming in pain, and he begins to raise his hand....

- Christian uses that hand to reach back and hit Gable on the leg hoping to escape out of the Ankle Lock

- After an agonizing 55 seconds of being trapped in the Ankle Lock, Christian finally crawls over to the bottom rope and reaches it in order to break up the submission hold

- Christian crawls his way out of the ring over the bottom rope to get on the apron

- Gable joins him on the apron, and he attempts to do the German Suplex on Christian OFF of the apron on to the outside floor :CENA

- However, Christian hangs on to the ropes so that he won't get German Suplexed from the apron to the outside floor

- Christian elbows him right in the face to avoid getting German Suplexed from the apron to the outside floor (which would've been worse than that incident he experienced a couple of weeks ago), which causes Gable to let go of him

- Tomko helps Christian get away from Gable, and he checks up on his friend to see if he's okay

- Gable stays up on the apron, and he decides to go for the Springboard Moonsault on both Christian and Tomko

- Gable ends up hitting the Springboard Moonsault, but he only ends up hitting Tomko because Christian moved out of the way! :CENA

- Gable notices that he only landed on Tomko

- Before Gable even gets the chance to face him, Christian hits the Reverse DDT on him from behind on the outside floor (which is probably revenge for how he did the German Suplex on him to the outside floor a couple of weeks ago!! :damn

- Christian gives a smug smirk, and he lifts up a groggy Gable back to his feet

- Christian heads back a few feet...

- Christian runs, leaps off the steel steps (which is located between him and his opponent), and gives Gable a Tornado DDT on the outside floor!! :damn

- Gable is hurt and out of it

- Christian rolls an injured Gable back into the ring

- Christian makes the cover....

- However, Gable manages to kick out at 2.7

- Christian can't believe it

- Christian climbs to the top rope so he can punish Gable even more

- Christian goes for the Frog Splash on Chad Gable....

- However, Gable quickly moves out of the way just in time to see Christian crash and burn on the mat!

- Instead of going for the pin, Gable quickly chooses to climb up to the top rope (while Christian is lying on his stomach in pain from the Frog Splash he just missed moments ago)

- Gable goes for the Moonsault....

- Gable successfully ends up hitting his beautiful Moonsault on Christian's back 

- Gable goes for the cover on Christian (who is now feeling pain on both sides of his body)....

- Christian barely manages to kick out at 2.7

- Gable picks up Christian

- Gable throws Christian hard into the corner so that his shoulder hits the steel post :damn

- Gable goes for the Backrolling German Suplex on Christian again, but....

- Christian rolls his way out of the Backrolling German Suplex quickly so he can attempt to do the Killswitch on Gable the moment he rolls over back to his feet

- However, Gable counters the Killswitch into the Backslide pin once Christian turns around (the same way that Gable beat him in that Gauntlet match a few weeks ago); 1, 2....

- Christian barely kicks out of the pin at 2.8 this time

- Gable uppercuts Christian the moment he gets right back on his feet

- Gable positions Christian up to the middle rope so he can do his vicious German Suplex from there

- However, Christian realizes what Gable is about to do to him; so he tries to escape the German Suplex by attempting to crawl his way out of the ring through the middle ropes

- Gable has a tight grip on Christian though, and he refuses to let go of him

- While Gable was busy setting up for the German Suplex off the middle ropes to Christian, it turns out that Tomko took off his jacket and tossed it to the inside of the ring (unbeknownst to Gable)

- The referee questions Tomko's decision, and he decides to pick up the jacket so he can toss it out of the ring

- While the referee is dealing with the jacket situation, Tomko immediately reveals that he has a singapore cane strapped to the back of his tanktop (which he wore underneath his jacket)

- Tomko quickly runs towards the competitors and hits Gable in the head with a singapore cane RIGHT when he lifts Christian up for the German Suplex off the middle ropes (while the referee is distracted with getting rid of the jacket)

- Christian quickly lands on his feet, and hits the Killswitch to a wounded Gable

- Christian pins Gable for the 3 count at *13:30 *once the referee turns around





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 5



Christian becomes an even bigger threat in the roster since not only does he now have a guaranteed championship opportunity, but he also has Tyson Tomko too on his side. He eventually chooses the Intercontinental title to challenge for (because he KNOWS that he'll eventually win the WWE title due to his confidence, so he just wants to prove his doubters wrong by becoming the workhorse champion). Christian eventually wins the WWE title a year after this event, and becomes an established main-eventer in the future.

Chad Gable eventually gets a win over Christian in a tag match a few weeks later. He ends up becoming a major presence in the midcard as one of the more over babyfaces in that scene. Gable eventually beats Christian for the IC title several months later.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 6



Dolph Ziggler is having a lengthy run as the Intercontinental Champion. He tends to win his matches on TV in dirty fashion. However, he manages to retain the IC title cleanly on ppvs. However, he's been able to retain his title by the skin of his teeth in recent ppvs. Ziggler has been cutting promos that he's the *perfect* champion because he's willing to defend the title on every live house event, and on every ppv while being successful on those defenses too. He's held the IC title for several months, and there is no sign of anybody beating him for it.

Many individuals at this point have decided that it'd be a great idea to have defibrillators resting on corpses lying in cemeteries while having them be connected to metal wires; so that any electric current can revive the dead. There turns out to be a heavy lightning storm that takes place one weekend. There ends up being numerous cases of lightning strikes that hit some cemeteries.

Week 1:

Dolph Ziggler beats Nunzio via Zig Zag for an easy victory in order to qualify for the main-event finals later that night. He smirks earlier on in the match because he doesn't take Nunzio seriously as an opponent under these stakes.

Ziggler is unsuccessful on winning the main-event finals since Alberto Del Rio took the fall in that match.

Week 2:

Ziggler comes out to the ring, and cuts a promo reminding everyone how long he's held the IC title. Despite the fact that he wasn't pinned in the main-event finals match last week, he is STILL the workhorse champion. Nobody was able to beat him for the title before, and it looks like it'll stay that way too. Ziggler goes on to claim that he is indeed the perfect champion. He is so confident in his abilities that he's willing to give out an open challenge for the IC title. He awaits his challenger. Right when Ziggler waits awhile and is seconds away from giving up his offer for an open challenge, this entrance music hits....






Mr. Perfect is finally back after a decade, and now he's making his way to the ring!!!! He is still in phenomenal shape! The whole crowd loses it :mark: 

Perfect answers the open challenge, and he tells Ziggler on the mic that he's been hearing about him being the perfect champion. However, he's mistaken because Ziggler is looking at him. Perfect is ready for the IC title open challenge before Ziggler reveals that he wasn't talking about tonight, which causes the crowd to boo him heavily. Ziggler was referring to Summerslam where he'll be willing to openly challenge the man who wins the Gauntlet match later tonight. Perfect gets the last word in by stating that he might make it in that match.

Ziggler shows up for commentary during the Gauntlet match.

Perfect ends up being the final competitor to come out last for the Gauntlet match. Perfect ends up beating Chad Gable via Perfect Plex in order to win an IC title opportunity. However, Christian shows up to pull out a downed Gable and attacks him on the outside of the ring. Perfect looks confused by this. Perfect tries to head over to Gable (as an attempt to help him out), but he gets hit by a Zig Zag from Ziggler from behind!

Week 3:

Ziggler is shown backstage doing a photo shoot (featuring the IC title) before he's pulled aside for a backstage interview. He is asked thoughts about facing Perfect for the IC title at Summerslam. However, he is suddenly attacked by Perfect. He knocks him down, holds his IC title, and he claims that this belt ALWAYS belonged to his (no matter how long Ziggler reigns as champion)

Week 4:

Ziggler comes out to the ring, and announces to everyone that Perfect finally has his attention. He accuses Perfect of being a coward for attacking him during his photo shoot last week when he wasn't prepared for any confrontation. Ziggler follows this up by stating that he will still remain as IC Champ in spite of the recent attacks. Perfect comes out, and labels him for being a hypocrite. Ziggler Zig Zagged him from behind when he wasn't expecting it, but at least Perfect himself attacked him face-to-face. Ziggler starts getting pissed and labels Perfect as a has-been, and that he can beat him more than once a night because that is how good he is as a champion. Perfect scoffs at Ziggler's idea. I come out to the entrance ramp, and agree with where Ziggler is going. I end up announcing a 2/3 Falls match for the IC title between Ziggler and Perfect. 

Week 5:

Ziggler and Perfect end up having a contract signing for their segment. Ziggler claims that it doesn't matter what Perfect will do to him this Sunday because the results will remain the same as they've been over the last several months, which is with him still being the IC Champion. Perfect points out that Ziggler has never faced an iconic legend like him before, and that he's completely different from his past opponents with he retained the IC title over. Ziggler believes how he wouldn't be surprised if he was the first one to get the fall in their match, or even if he does a clean sweep because he's that damn good! Perfect pipes back by saying that Ziggler will find out that he is the perfect champion (hence his name). Ziggler claims that he isn't even a perfect champion anymore. Matter of fact, he's *BETTER* than perfect.

After both men sign the contract, Perfect walks away and he's about to exit the ring. However, Ziggler tries to do the Zig Zag on Perfect! However, Perfect holds on to the ropes. He tries to give Ziggler the Perfect Plex, but he quickly rolls his way out of the ring. Ziggler retreats, while Perfect trash talks him from the inside of the ring.

Is Dolph Ziggler really better than perfect, or will Mr. Perfect finally win the Intercontinental Champion for the first time in 2 decades? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 6



Match 6: Dolph Ziggler (c) vs Mr. Perfect 2/3 Falls match for the Intercontinental title

- Ziggler comes out to this entrance theme!!






- Ziggler is seen carrying a white rag

- He tosses the white rag up in the air, and catches it in various ways (as a way to mock Perfect)

- He even uses the white tag to rub his crotch before throwing it to a fan's face :CENA

- Ziggler enters the ring with the biggest smirk on his face

- That sickening move gets Ziggler plenty of boos

- Perfect makes his way to the ring

- Perfect looks pissed off, so he doesn't feel like throwing a white rag

- Perfect enters the ring

- Before the bell even rings, Perfect tosses his white rag to Ziggler's face as a way to humble his attitude

- Ziggler immediately loses it (since he feels extremely disrespected when he's a long-reigning IC Champion), so he tries to run at Perfect; but the referee holds him back

- Once the bell rings, Ziggler takes a wild swing at Perfect....

- However, Perfect dodges the punch and he rolls up Ziggler for a pin once his back is turned

- Perfect ends up getting a close 2 count on Ziggler 

- Perfect moves his middle finger towards his thumb, which is a taunt to his opponent showing that he was THIS close to winning the match 1-0 simply because Ziggler lost his temper

- Ziggler eventually calms down

- Both men decide to grapple each other, but this ends with Perfect getting the advantage by overpowering Ziggler (who gets knocked into the ground) since he's the stronger man

- Ziggler immediately gets right back up, and he decides to challenge Perfect to grapple him again

- Perfect reluctantly accepts the grappling challenge with Ziggler, but....

- Ziggler ends up kicking him in the abdomen, and he quickly ends up doing the Neckbreaker on Perfect

- Ziggler goes for the cover, but Perfect kicks out at 2

- Ziggler quickly kicks Perfect in the face, and in the stomach repeatedly 

- Ziggler does his 10 consecutive Elbow Drops (Heart Stopper) to Perfect's chest

- However, Ziggler does a Jumping Elbow Drop to Perfect's chest for his 10th and final one

- Ziggler goes for the cover, but Perfect kicks out at 2.5

- Ziggler goes for his Jumping DDT, but....

- Perfect is able to catch Ziggler in mid-air, so he shoves him all the way back

- Ziggler rebounds off the ropes and he runs back towards Perfect....

- Ziggler runs into a Bridged Northern Lights Suplex from Perfect!

- Perfect makes the cover

- Ziggler is able to kick out at 2.5

- Perfect lifts Ziggler up for a Scoop Slam

- Perfect positions Ziggler in a sitting position, so he gets behind him....

- Perfect hits a Rolling Neck Snap to seated Ziggler

- Perfect makes the cover, but Ziggler kicks out at 2.5 again

- Perfect quickly elbows Ziggler in the back of his neck to soften him up

- Perfect positions Ziggler in a sitting position again

- Perfect turns around and he tries to climb to the top rope

- It turns out that Perfect is attempting to go for the Rolling Neck Snap OFF the top rope :CENA

- However, Ziggler quickly rises to his feet and he sprints up the top rope in order to hit a Top Rope Facebuster on Perfect!! :CENA

- Ziggler makes the cover, but....

- Perfect barely manages to kick out at 2.7

- Ziggler immediately puts Perfect in a Grounded Side Headlock....

- However, Ziggler ends up doing a headstand for his Grounded Side Headlock similar to this one :CENA










- The crowd claps for Perfect to get up, and to make a comeback

- Perfect is able to rise back to his feet while he's locked in Ziggler's Headlock after approximately 20 seconds after being put into the hold

- Perfect elbows Ziggler a few times in the ribs in order to break up the Headlock

- Perfect quickly runs back to the ropes

- Perfect rebounds off those ropes so he can run towards Ziggler....

- However, Ziggler hits a beautiful Dropkick to Perfect's face

- Ziggler makes the cover....

- However, Perfect is still able to kick out at 2.6

- Ziggler's face looks a bit frustrated

- Ziggler then decides to wait for Perfect to get back to his feet

- Ziggler is waiting behind Perfect (who's using the ropes to pick himself up), which means that he is setting up for the Zig Zag....

- However, Perfect hangs on to the ropes in order to avoid the Zig Zag

- Perfect pushes Ziggler far away from him

- Ziggler decided to run at Perfect (who's standing in front of the ropes)....

- However, Perfect counters with a Back Drop to Ziggler over the ropes to the outside!

- Ziggler crashes and burns to the hard floor on the outside :damn

- Perfect exits the ring

- Perfect picks up a hurt Ziggler, and he Irish Whips him hard into the steel steps!

- Perfect rolls Ziggler back in the ring

- Ziggler is crawling on his knees since he's feeling hurt

- Perfect reenters the ring, but....

- Ziggler quickly hits Perfect with a Superkick outta nowhere!! :CENA

- Ziggler falls back on top of Perfect for the cover; 1, 2....

- Ziggler pins Perfect for the 3 count at * 10:05* while using his feet on the ropes for leverage (which the referee doesn't see)

- Ziggler grins and celebrates in victory since he's now 1-0 on Perfect

- After about 10 seconds later, Ziggler quickly runs and does a sliding kick on a downed Perfect (who's trying to get up; who rolls out of the ring due to that momentum from the sudden move

- Ziggler tells the referee to count up Perfect!

- The commentary points out how this is a brilliant move from Ziggler since he's 1-0 on Perfect (who is already hurt from the Superkick), and now he's attempting to get an easy 2nd victory to retain the IC title with a count-out

- The referee counts to 5, but Perfect is still lying on the outside on his back

- Perfect doesn't start to move up until 6.4

- The referee counts to 8, but Perfect is still on his knees on the outside desperately trying to get back into the ring

- The referee counts to 9....

- Ziggler gets pissed because Perfect barely manages to reenter the ring at 9.8!!

- The crowd pops for Perfect for surviving this match

- Perfect tries to get on his knees in order to get back....

- However, Ziggler quickly hits the Famouser on Perfect before he gets the chance to get up!

- Ziggler goes for the pin; 1, 2....

- Perfect manages to kick out at 2.7

- Ziggler quickly punches Perfect in the head some more

- Ziggler picks up Perfect and puts him to a corner

- Ziggler immediately moves back to the opposite end of a corner

- Ziggler runs back to Perfect's corner so he can go for his Stinger Splash....

- However, Perfect moves out of the way just in time to see Ziggler's head bounce off the top turnbuckle harshly

- Perfect follows that up with an Enziguri to Ziggler's head

- Perfect goes for the cover....

- Ziggler kick out at 2.6

- Perfect waits for Ziggler to get up....

- Perfect then does his babyface offense on Ziggler, which involves hitting him with a pair of clotheslines

- At one point, Perfect eventually Irish Whips Ziggler to the ropes

- Ziggler rebounds off those ropes and he can runs towards Perfect, who's attempting to hit the Reverse Atomic Drop....

- However, Ziggler quickly counters the Reverse Atomic Drop into the Sleeper Hold outta nowhere! :CENA

- Perfect begins to fade after being locked in the Sleeper Hold for 12 seconds

- It seems like Perfect has passed out to the Sleeper Hold around the 20-second mark

- The referee raises Perfect's arm and he lets it fall for the 1 count

- The referee raises Perfect's arm and he lets it fall for the 2 count.....

- Ziggler starts getting cocky and he starts laughing at Perfect

- The referee raises Perfect's arm and he lets it fall....

- However, Perfect keeps his arm from falling before the 3 count; and he quickly begins to lift up Ziggler (a few seconds later) while he's locked in the Sleeper Hold

- Perfect eventually escapes out of the Sleeper Hold by countering it into the Electric Chair to Ziggler

- Perfect goes for the cover....

- Ziggler kicks out at 2.6!

- Perfect waits for Ziggler to get up so he can go for his Perfect Plex

- Ziggler turns around, and Perfect goes for the Perfect Plex....

- However, Ziggler kicks Perfect in the abdomen to escape the Perfect Plex attempt

- Ziggler moves back a bit and he runs towards Perfect so he can hit the Jumping DDT on him....

- However, Perfect catches Ziggler in mid-air; so he counters the Jumping DDT into a Flapjack on the top turnbuckle

- Ziggler's head bounces off the top turnbuckle, and he turns around towards Perfect....

- Perfect follows this up with a Perfect Plex on a stunned Ziggler!!

- The referee starts counting; 1, 2....

- Perfect pins Ziggler for the 3 count at *14:45* to even the score at 1-1

- Both men are down on the mat (to rest up)

- After approximately 20 seconds for Perfect and approximately 35 seconds for Ziggler; both men eventually rise up to their feet to engage in a back-and-forth slugfest

- This eventually leads to Ziggler shoving Perfect back to the ropes 

- Perfect rebounds off those ropes....

- Ziggler ends up hitting a Snap Powerslam to Perfect!

- Ziggler makes the cover....

- Perfect ends up kicking out at 2.6!

- Ziggler quickly punches Perfect in the head, and he puts him in a sitting position

- Ziggler does the taunt where he grabs his own hair, and flicks the sweat/grease onto Perfect's face

- Ziggler quickly runs behind Perfect so he can go for the Rolling Neck Snap as a way to embarrass and one-up him!! :CENA

- However, Perfect reverses the Rolling Neck Snap just in time by leaning all the way to grab Ziggler's legs and counters it into a variant of a Roll-Up! :CENA

- Ziggler barely manages to kick out at 2.8!

- Both men immediately get right back to their feet

- Perfect runs at him for a Clothesline, but Ziggler quickly counters it into a Jumping DDT 

- Ziggler goes for the pin; 1, 2.....

- However, Perfect barely manages to get the shoulder up at 2.8

- Ziggler immediately grabs Perfect's legs so he can do the Catapult to the top turnbuckle

- Ziggler hits the Catapult, and Perfect's head bounces off the top turnbuckle

- Ziggler quickly capitalizes off this maneuver by hitting the Zig Zag while Perfect is stunned!

- Ziggler makes the cover; 1, 2....

- Perfect amazingly gets the shoulder up at 2.9!! :mark:

- The crowd pops for Perfect!

- Ziggler looks visibly annoyed and he's heard mumbling "I'm BETTER than Perfect"

- Ziggler goes to the corner, and he starts to tune up the band; which causes the crowd to boo him heavily

- Ziggler is setting up for another Superkick

- Perfect ends up ducking the Superkick, and he immediately goes for the Perfect Plex on Ziggler the moment his opponent turns around

- However, Ziggler quickly escapes from the Perfect Plex by kicking Perfect in his abdomen; and he starts running back to the ropes

- Ziggler rebounds from the ropes to run back at Perfect in order to do his Jumping DDT again

- However, Perfect catches Ziggler in mid-air just in time to counter the Jumping DDT into a 2nd Perfect Plex!

- Perfect pins Ziggler for the 3 count again at *17:30*, which makes him the *NEW* Intercontinental Champion!





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 6



Mr. Perfect ends up having a nice Intercontinental title reign, which he holds for a few months before losing it to Christian. He ends up becoming a valuable upper-midcarder who can occasionally challenge for the WWE title, but he's also a credible name to challenge for the IC title (after he loses it).

Dolph Ziggler brags about being "better than perfect" the first month after this event since he can claim that he beat Perfect in the first fall, which is all that matters to him (besides the fact that he's unhappy about his IC title being stolen from him). Ziggler continues to be a valuable name in the midcard, especially since he just came off a lengthy IC title reign. He can also challenge for the WWE title occasionally.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 7



In recent weeks, Owens has been getting more favorable reactions. He's paired with Sami Zayn in their alliance as best friends. However, Owens is acting more like a tweener; while Zayn behaves like a pure heel. The roles of this pair is equivalent to Owens being the Chris Jericho (tweener who eventually turned face) and Zayn being the Christian (pure heel) between late-2003 and early-2004. Owens has been more hesitant to do dirty and despicable tactics, while Zayn is willing to do so at any cost no matter what.

Week 1: 

Kevin Owens is seen listening to Sami Zayn backstage with his arms crossed. It seems like he isn't fond of what Zayn is saying to him. However, the camera doesn't pick up the audio; so we don't get to hear what they're saying.

Tommaso Ciampa and Chris Benoit end up competing over who could potentially enter the main-event finals (which would turn it from a Fatal 4 Way into a Fatal 5 Way with the winner being added in). This match was made because Ciampa demanded to me by claiming that he deserves to compete for a world title opportunity, and he chose Benoit as his opponent knowing that he already wrestled earlier tonight. The match ends with a no-contest since Kevin Owens attacked both men at the same time, but mostly focusing on Benoit; which means that neither men get added to the main-event. It turns out that the plan was just to keep Zayn from having to face another opponent in the main-event finals, which means that he wants to win the match with slightly better odds. Ciampa looks visibly pissed once Owens walks away from a beaten Benoit.

Week 2: 

After Kevin Owens has a confrontation with Chris Benoit over what happened last week, they end up agreeing to a match together later that night. Tommaso Ciampa eventually shows up and questions Owens about his decision last week to cost him a WWE title opportunity. Owens explains that it was nothing personal, and that he was just looking out for Sami Zayn. Ciampa questions him by saying this statement, "since when did you become Sami's bitch?" Owens suddenly snaps, and bitch-slaps Ciampa right in the face. He walks away from Ciampa, who just shakes his head.

The match between Kevin Owens and Chris Benoit turns out to be a no-contest because of Sami Zayn's interference. Right when Owens breaks up the Crippler Crossface to rescue Zayn, Tommaso Ciampa arrives just in time to pull Owens's feet out of the ring to pick a fight with him. Both men end up brawling outside of the ring. Ciampa ends up getting the advantage, and he ends up hitting the Knee Trembler to Owens's head that's resting on the barricade. Owens is out cold. Ciampa walks away in satisfaction. (This happens while Zayn escapes through the crowd) from a pissed-off Benoit.

Week 3:

Ciampa arrives at the arena (after exiting his car) with a huge smile in his face. However, Owens quickly comes outta nowhere and attacks him in the parking lot! Owens eventually picks him up, and hits Ciampa with the Pop-Up Powerbomb on his own car. Owens screams "now STAY DOWN from THAT!!" Ciampa is layed out in pain, and he's unable to get himself up. Owens walks away.

Week 4:

Owens is seen exiting a car with Sami Zayn once they arrive into the arena. He looks cautiously around in case Ciampa wants to ambush him in the parking lot too. Ciampa doesn't appear though. 

Not too long after Owens and Zayn split up backstage, Ciampa immediately comes out of nowhere to attack the Prizefighter. Both men end up brawling backstage.

Not too longer after that, they both arrive to ringside still fighting each other! Ciampa shoves Owens down hard, and he quickly peels off the outside mat to reveal the concrete down below. Owens escapes out of Ciampa's Over-the-Shoulder Piledriver on to the concrete. Both men end up clotheslining each other on the concrete, which knocks both of them out and neither of them are able to get back up. I make my way to the entrance ramp, and announce that there will be a Last Man Standing Match at Summerslam; except the fans will actually get to see a clear victory.

Week 5:

Owens and Ciampa end up having a segment where they are separated by several security guards. Ciampa tries to tell
Owens that they are alot alike since both of them have turned on their partners before, and since both of them benefit from ditching their best friends in order to go solo. Owens points out that he is nothing like Ciampa because he at least realizes how wrong it was for him to break up a strong friendship with Sami Zayn. Ciampa states that he doesn't give a shit if leaving his partner behind was wrong or not because he's been more successful since them. Owens questions Ciampa on how he can be so successful if he's yet to win a world title on Raw yet. Ciampa shrugs it off by saying that he hasn't been on the roster look enough to get a title shot. However, he points out Owens has been less successful ever since he reunited with Sami Zayn a few years ago (back in late-2017) since he's yet to hold another world title (which he won without Zayn at all). Ciampa follows this up by saying that it won't matter whether Owens will win another world title or not in the future because his last match will take place this Sunday. Because of that, Ciampa will have no other choice but to replace Owens's spot in his family (since he'll be in the hospital permanently) and fill in for his wife and kids. 

This pisses Owens off so much that a fight breaks out between the 2 men in the ring, which is full of security guards. They escort both men out of the arena.

Will Kevin Owens be able to finish off the Psycho Killer, or will Tommaso Ciampa end up putting another victim of his to the hospital? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 7



Match 7: Kevin Owens vs Tommaso Ciampa Last Man Standing Match

- Owens comes out to the ring to make his entrance to a good pop

- Owens enters the ring

- Ciampa makes his entrance with no music and he walks his way to the ring to a chorus of boos

- Ciampa enters the ring

- The match begins with Owens and Ciampa exchanging fists towards each other

- The brawl between both men eventually leads to Owens getting the better of the exchange

- Owens gives Ciampa a clothesline to the outside of the ring

- Ciampa walks towards the barricade at the corner

- Owens runs towards Ciampa and gives him a Clothesline, which sends both men into the crowd

- Both men continue to brawl their way into the crowd

- At one point, Owens gives Ciampa a Scoop Slam while they're both in the crowd

- Owens tries to follow this up by going for a Running Senton, but....

- Ciampa moves out of the way, which causes Owens to land back-first into the hard floor :damn

- Owens gets up to his feet around the 4 count

- Ciampa lays some hard shots to Owens while they head over back to ringside

- Ciampa tries to give Owens a taste of his own medicine by giving him a Clothesline back to ringside, but....

- Owens counters with a Back Drop over to ringside, which causes Ciampa to land on his back on the hard floor

- Ciampa gets back to his feet around the 4 count while Owens rests up

- Owens grabs a steel chair underneath the ring, and he heads over to Ciampa

- Ciampa sees that he has a weapon, so he immediately gets down on his knees and begs Owens not to hit him with the steel chair

- Owens pauses for a moment in shock

- He looks around the crowd to see if he should swing the chair to Ciampa or not, which the fans answer with "yes" chants 

- After a few seconds, Owens quickly makes up his mind (after remembering recent weeks where he was layed out by him along with the fact that he insulted his family along with his best friend in Sami Zayn) and swings the chair to a kneeling Ciampa; but....

- Ciampa gives Owens the Low Blow!! :armfold

- The crowd boos Ciampa for this dirty move

- Ciampa immediately follows this up by giving Owens a vicious DDT onto the steel chair, which was laying on the floor

- Owens slowly makes his way up to his feet around the 6 count

- Ciampa gets frustrated, so he quickly punches Owens in the head a few times; which knocks him down to his knees

- Ciampa heads over to one of the 3 announce tables in order to remove the monitors so he can punish Owens some more

- Ciampa turns around to retrieve Owens, but....

- He immediately eats a Super Kick from Owens

- Ciampa slowly gets back to his feet around the 5 count while Owens gets more time to rest up

- Owens quickly capitalizes on a groggy Ciampa by ramming his head into the steel pole on the corner of the ring

- Owens isn't finished though....

- He decides to ram Ciampa's head into the steel pole a 2nd time before he eventually makes him sit on the barricade corner

- Owens screams this to Ciampa, "THIS IS FOR OWEN" (his son) before he does the Cannonball to his face on the barricade corner

- He screams this to Ciampa, "THIS IS FOR ELODIE" (his daughter) before he does the 2nd Cannonball to his face on the barricade corner 

- Owens screams this to Ciampa "THIS IS FOR KARINA" (his wife) before he moves back EVEN FURTHER to get more distance and more speed so he can hit the 3rd Cannonball to his face on the barricade corner....

- The barricade corner ends up BREAKING the moment Owens hits his 3rd Cannonball to a sitting Ciampa, which causes both men to be down and out on the ground!! :damn

- The crowd chants "holy shit" :CENA

- Owens gets up around the 5 count, but Ciampa barely gets on his feet at the 8 count

- Owens lays some hard shots to him, so he moves him near the ring apron to set up for the Powerbomb onto it 

- Owens lifts Ciampa up for the Powerbomb onto the ring apron....

- However, Ciampa escapes the Powerbomb grip by climbing onto the apron so he can reenter the ring in order to run away from Owens

- Owens tries to follow Ciampa by entering the ring over the middle rope, but....

- Ciampa quickly kicks him in the face, and gives Owens the Hanging Flat Liner over the middle rope :damn

- Owens slowly makes his way to his feet at the 6.9 count

- Ciampa immediately exits the ring, and grabs the steel chair from earlier on

- Ciampa reenters the ring, places Owens in a sitting position on a corner, and he places the steel chair to his face

- Ciampa heads over to the adjacent corner to Owens's, and he gives him the Knee Trembler with the chair still placed on his face :damn

- Ciampa isn't finished with Owens though....

- He shouts this out to Owens, "YOU MADE ME do this" before placing the steel chair back on his face

- Ciampa quickly heads over to the opposite side of the ring, and....

- Ciampa ends up doing the Cannonball to Owens with the steel chair still placed on his face!! :CENA

- The crowd boos Ciampa for stealing Owens's signature move 

- Owens rolls his way out of the ring in order to land on his feet on the outside at the 8 count

- The commentary points out how this was a smart move on Owens's part, and puts him over on how he's a great in-ring veteran

- It turns out that Owens's head has been busted open a bit after taking those tough maneuvers from Ciampa with that steel chair placed on him

- Ciampa raises his foot to the camera, and he reveals to the whole world that he's actually wearing spiky cleats underneath :CENA

- Ciampa then goes to the outside of the ring, and climbs on the middle rope

- Ciampa goes for a Missile Dropkick to the outside of the ring (so he can damage Owens's face more by using his cleats)....

- However, Owens catches Ciampa's legs in mid-air....

- Owens deadlifts Ciampa up, he turns around, and he hits him with the Powerbomb onto one of the 3 announce tables!! :CENA

- Owens makes it to his feet at the 5.5 count, but....

- Ciampa barely manages to make it to his feet at the 8.1 count by using the support of the barricade

- Owens grabs something underneath the ring and....

- It turns out to be one set of crutches!! :wow

- Ciampa (who is still trying to recover from the Powerbomb on the announce table from moments ago) has his back turned to Owens and....

- Owens hits Ciampa in the back with the crutch

- Owens shouts "you deserve this" to Ciampa before he ends up hitting him in the back with the crutch several more times (which means that he is getting a taste of his own medicine for striking Johnny Gargano in the back with that weapon years ago)

- Owens then follows this up by lifting Ciampa, and putting his own arm around his shoulder, but then....

- Owens turns Ciampa around, and he rams his head to the steel post really hard (the same way he turned on his partner)

- Owens isn't finished with Ciampa yet...

- Owens drags Ciampa to the barricade corner (which is the one opposite to the destroyed barricade corner from earlier on) and makes him sit up there

- Owens goes really far away in order to get greater distance and speed before running towards him again so he can go for one more Cannonball on Ciampa to the barricade corner, but.....

- Ciampa quickly gets on his feet a few moments before Owens starts to flip, catches him, and counters his attempted Cannonball into a Spinebuster onto a second announce table (which was located a few feet away from the barricade corner)!! :CENA

- Ciampa makes it to his feet at the 5.8 count, while Owens barely gets himself up at 8.2

- Owens then collapses down to his knees the moment he stands up

- Ciampa has a sudden change of expression on his face (going from pure satisfaction to sympathy)

- Ciampa begins to help Owens get back to his feet :aries2

- Ciampa puts his arm around Owens's waist and he walks around with him for a bit :CENA

- However, Ciampa immediately shows his true intentions by placing a hand on Owens's chest so he can shove him hard to the ground (which may sound familiar in Owens's NXT history :zayn3)

- Ciampa quickly picks up Owens, and he gives him a Powerbomb onto the apron (which is shades of him turning on Sami Zayn many years ago)

- Ciampa calmly blurts out "you're no better than me, Owens"

- The referee starts counting....

- Owens barely makes it to his feet to survive around the 9 count, but he's in serious pain

- Ciampa gets pissed, so he immediately begins to search under the ring for more weapons....

- Ciampa ends up finding a bag, and he places it to a corner of the ring inside

- He quickly turns around to beat up on a weakened Owens some more

- The crowd boos Ciampa even more, which causes him to mouth off to those live fans in attendance

- Ciampa turns around, and he takes a steel chair shot to the head from Owens outta nowhere (which he grabbed underneath the ring off-screen)

- Owens throws Ciampa back into the ring, places that steel chair onto his body, and he climbs to the top rope so he can go for the Frog Splash

- Owens dives for the Frog Splash....

- However, Ciampa moves his foot up to Owens's head during his Frog Splash attempt right in the last moment; which means that his cleats nailed Owens right on the face :damn

- Owens immediately rolls his way out of the ring onto the apron in pain

- Ciampa follows Owens

- He lifts Owens up, and he hits the Over-the-Shoulder Piledriver on him right on the apron!!! :CENA

- Owens remains lying down on the apron motionless after this painful maneuver 

- The referee starts to count

- Owens doesn't begin to sit up until the 6.8 count

- Unfortunately for him, Owens is unable to sit up because his back is feeling fucked up and his neck is sore

- The referee counts to 8

- Owens ends up rolling out of the ring apron, and lands on his feet at the 9.4 count

- The crowd applauds Owens for his toughness

- Ciampa isn't as impressed; instead, he gets frustrated, which causes him to tear down the outside floor to reveal the concrete since he's officially lost his temper

- Ciampa rolls Owens back into the ring aggressively

- Ciampa lifts him up, and he hits Owens with the Project Ciampa

- Owens barely manages to make it to his feet at the 8.7 count by using the ropes for support

- Ciampa loses it, so he lays dozens of stiff punches to a bloody Owens in the face

- Ciampa grabs the bag at the corner from earlier on, and he reveals to everyone that there are hundreds of thumbtacks that were inside of it

- Ciampa pours the bag of thumbtacks all over the ring

- Ciampa lifts Owens up to the top rope so he can try punishing him some more

- Ciampa hits the Superplex to Owens, and they both land on the mat that is now covered with thumbtacks!!

- Both men are immediately writhing in pain

- Owens starts to crawl and reach for the ropes around the referee's 4 count

- Ciampa gets up around the 8 count

- Owens BARELY gets himself up around 9.5

- The commentary points out how the pain from the thumbtacks might have saved Owens from losing (strangely enough) since the terrible sensation might have woken up his fighting spirit mark

- Ciampa is in total disbelief, so he pulls a bloody Owens to the corner and brings him to the top rope

- This time, Ciampa sets up for a Superplex to the OUTSIDE of the ring where the concrete is EXPOSED from earlier on CENA) when suddenly....

- Owens quickly counters the Superplex into a Fisherman Buster Suplex to the OUTSIDE, and both men end up falling onto the exposed concrete!!!! :mark:

- The crowd erupts with "holy shit" chants

- Owens gets up at 9.2, but Ciampa still hasn't moved

- Ciampa is unable to get up for the 10 count at *20:05*, so Owens ends up winning the match wens2

- The crowd pops for tweener Owens's victory





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 7



Kevin Owens continues slowly transitioning his way from a tweener to a babyface. His crowd reactions continue to get more positive and louder than they were before. He eventually has his inevitable issues with Sami Zayn a few months later. He feuds with both upper-midcard/main-event babyfaces and heels while he's in his tweener role for a couple of more months.

This match puts Tommaso Ciampa out of the shelf for a month. He avoids Kevin Owens from then on, and he ends up beating the WWE Champion in order to win the title a few months later after this event. Ciampa then chooses to target the upper-midcard/main-event babyfaces on the roster so he can torture them. Someone has to give those guys a hard time after all :ciampa





Spoiler: Build-Up for Match 8



Many individuals at this point have decided that it'd be a great idea to have defibrillators resting on corpses lying in cemeteries while having them be connected to metal wires; so that any electric current can revive the dead. There turns out to be a heavy lightning storm that takes place one weekend. There ends up being numerous cases of lightning strikes that hit some cemeteries.

In recent weeks, Owens has been getting more favorable reactions. He's paired with Sami Zayn in their alliance as best friends. However, Owens is acting more like a tweener; while Zayn behaves like a pure heel. The roles of this pair is equivalent to Owens being the Chris Jericho (tweener who eventually turned face) and Zayn being the Christian (pure heel) between late-2003 and early-2004. Owens has been more hesitant to do dirty and despicable tactics, while Zayn is willing to do so at any cost no matter what.

Week 1: 

Kid Kash is scheduled to compete tonight. However, he doesn't know who his opponent is. I come out to the entrance ramp, and announce this: "Ladies and gentlemen, I come out here to take great pleasure in welcoming back someone who you haven't seen in a very long time, and someone who can shake up the show even more; THIS MAN...."






It turns out to be Chris Benoit!!!! The crowd gives a thunderous positive response, and the fans are losing their mind over Benoit returning (who's been revived from the dead due to those lightning storms) :mark:

Benoit ends up beating Kid Kash within 30 seconds via Crippler-Crossface.

Sami Zayn ends up beating Rhyno via Helluva Kick.

Tommaso Ciampa demands that I add him to the main-event finals since he believes that he's deserving enough to contend for the WWE title. As a result, I end up making a match between him and Benoit (since Ciampa was cheap enough to pick someone who's already slightly worn out from having a match earlier on). The winner of this contest gets added to the Fatal-4-Way for the main-event finals (which would ultimately turn into a Fatal-5-Way.

Kevin Owens is seen listening to Sami Zayn backstage with his arms crossed. It seems like he isn't fond of what Zayn is saying to him. However, the camera doesn't pick up the audio; so we don't get to hear what they're saying.

The match between Benoit and Ciampa ends in a no-contest because Owens attacked both men simultaneously. The plan was so that Zayn didn't have to worry about getting another opponent in the main-event finals (which gives him a slightly better chance of winning a WWE title opportunity).

Sami Zayn is unsuccessful on winning the main-event finals since Alberto Del Rio took the fall.

Week 2: 

Chris Benoit confronts Kevin Owens over what the hell that interference was all about last week. Owens tells him that he was just looking out for Sami Zayn. Benoit figured that Zayn had something to do with Owens's interference since he was still competing in the main-event finals last week. Benoit challenges Owens to a match later on tonight so he can blow off some steam for being screwed out of a world title opportunity. Owens agrees to the challenge.

Later that night, Zayn comes out to the ring and cuts a promo about explaining that the reason he was unsuccessful in the main-event finals last week is because he couldn't concentrate in that match since it turns out that a murderer is not only among the living again, but it also turns out he is allowed to wrestle again. He is talking about Chris Benoit. Zayn questions the intelligence of the fans for cheering a man who is the complete opposite of a role model for kids. He also mentions how Benoit is a disgrace to his own family, and that's it's been that way for over a decade. Zayn admits that he hates his fucking guts. 

Benoit's music hits, and he immediately walks his way angrily down the ring to confront Zayn to his face. Benoit dares him to do something about it, and he tells Zayn to hit him. Zayn backs down after a while, and he retreats his way back down the entrance ramp. Zayn tells Benoit that he should focus his energy on Kevin Owens in his match coming up.

The match between Benoit and Owens ends in a no-contest because Zayn interferes to attack the former. Zayn tries to beat up Benoit, but he ends up being trapped in the Crippler Crossface. Zayn quickly escaped and exits the ring with an angry look on his face. Benoit stares him down looking frustrated too. (While this is happening, Tommaso Ciampa attacks Owens on the outside of the ring, and he ends up taking him out on the barricade via Knee Trembler. Zayn checks up on Owens after a while while keeping his eye on Benoit (who’s in the ring).

Week 3: 

Benoit comes out to the ring to cut a promo. He explains to everyone that he made a terrible mistake over a decade ago due to his head injuries in his he past, and that this one problem costed him his life along with his family. He points out how he now has a second chance to live his life again, and how he isn’t the only one being given this opportunity again. Benoit sincerely apologizes to the fans, and that he missed performing for them every week. The crowd gives Benoit a standing ovation after this inspiring speech.

The Titantron plays a clip after his speech is over. Benoit’s home is shown. It turns out that Zayn invaded his house, and that he snuck into one of his kid’s bedrooms. Zayn is seen smashing every Benoit action figure and ripping up every poster of his from the children’s bedrooms. Zayn ends up laughing once he’s finished with his evil act. The clip finishes playing on the Titantron.

The crowd boos heavily because of Zayn being cruel. Benoit is staring angrily at the Titantron. It turns out that the clip was from recorded earlier that day because Zayn suddenly attacks him from behind in the ring. Zayn tries to beat him up, but Benoit ends up fighting him back. Benoit Clotheslines him out of the ring. He sets up and goes for the Suicide Dive on Zayn. However, Zayn ends up hitting Benoit in the head with a steel chair in mid-air for his Suicide Dive attempt. Zayn lays him out, and he gives Benoit a Helluva Kick on the steel steps. The crowd boos Zayn heavily for standing tall over a beaten Benoit.

Week 4: 

Zayn exits out of his car along with Kevin Owens. He walks his way backstage, but Owens stays behind so he can fix his parking (which ends up leaving Zayn by himself).

Zayn is backstage looking around cautiously for Benoit since he knows that he’s probably pissed off at him. Zayn eventually encounters me backstage. I tell him that he’s going to be facing Chris Benoit in a Street Fight at Summerslam because of their heated tensions recently. I also tell Zayn that he should focus on his upcoming match against Carlito. 

Zayn ends up beating Carlito via Helluva Kick thanks to an outside distraction by Alberto Del Rio. After the match, Chris Benoit’s music plays. Zayn immediately runs his way out of the arena (probably trying to avoid him since he just had a tiring and competitive match).

Zayn runs back to his car, and he enters inside so he can drive his way out of the arena. However, it turns out that Benoit was waiting for him inside the passenger seat. CENA). This probably means that Owens must have forgotten to take the keys out of the ignition. He ends up beating up Zayn harshly inside the car to get even on him for what happpend last week. 

Week 5: 

Benoit and Zayn have a live-satellite interview with both men located in 2 different cities so that they won’t tear each other apart this close before Summerslam. Zayn tells Benoit that he shouldn’t even be alive right now, and that he’s going to wish he was dead once he finishes him this Sunday. Zayn makes a promise that he’ll end Benoit’s career this Sunday, and that he’ll put him in the hospital permanently. Zayn also mentions how his family will be fortunate enough to see the killer get tortured live at Summerslam. Benoit snaps back by saying that if Zayn doesn’t shut up about his family, that he’ll put him 6 feet under this Sunday. Benoit makes a promise to everyone that he’ll make Zayn tap out at Summerslam, but not before he tears him apart. Benoit mentions that Zayn will not walk out of the arena the same man he was when he walks into the ring. Benoit states that he’ll rip Zayn’s face apart in the end.

Will Chris Benoit avenge his family and his own name by slaying the Underdog from the Underground, or will Sami Zayn end the career of the Rabid Wolverine for the 2nd time in his career? :CENA





Spoiler: Match 8



Match 8: Chris Benoit vs Sami Zayn Street Fight

- Zayn makes his entrance with a cold and determined look on his face

- Zayn enters the ring

- Benoit makes his entrance, and he comes out to a loud pop

- Benoit enters the ring, and walks around inside looking all intense

- Benoit stares at the crowd, who cheers and supports him

- Zayn tries to attack Benoit from behind (while he's busy facing the crowd) before the bell even rings....

- However, Benoit sees this attack coming; so he elbows Zayn in the face in order to defend himself

- The bell rings

- Benoit immediately grapples Zayn, and pushes him all the way to the corner

- Benoit does dozens of intense rapid chops to Zayn's chest, which begins to turn red a few minutes later

- Benoit grabs Zayn's head and immediately sprints to the opposite corner so he can ram it into the turnbuckle

- However, Zayn stops this by putting his foot on the bottom of the turnbuckle; and he rams Benoit's head into the top turnbuckle instead

- While Benoit is stunned, Zayn exposes the top turnbuckle 

- Zayn tries to ram Benoit's head into the exposed turnbuckle....

- However, Benoit immediately counters this attempt by doing a German Suplex on Zayn

- Benoit doesn't let go of his grip on Zayn though since he's going for his 3 Rolling German Suplexes

- Zayn immediately holds on to the top rope after the 1st German Suplex in order to block the other 2 upcoming attempts

- Instead, Benoit turns Zayn around so he can Clothesline him out of the ring

- Benoit runs at full speed to the opposite side of the ring so he can rebound off those ropes

- Benoit hits the Baseball Slide to Zayn (who was standing on the outside of the ring); which causes his back to land on the barricade harshly

- Benoit waits for Zayn to get up, which takes approximately 20 seconds

- Benoit runs at full speed to the opposite side of the ring to rebound off those ropes again....

- Benoit is going for the Suicide Dive....

- However, Zayn moves out of the way just in time to see Benoit wipe out similar to this










- Except this time, Benoit's back hits the barricade harshly :damn

- Zayn follows this up by doing a Snap Suplex on Benoit on the steel steps

- Benoit immediately screams in pain after taking this maneuver

- Zayn rolls Benoit back into the ring in order to make the cover

- Benoit kicks out at 2

- Zayn quickly kicks Benoit in the face afterwards 

- Zayn exits the ring and pulls out 2 tables

- Zayn sets up 1 table on the outside of the ring, while he carries the other table in order to bring it inside the ring

- However, Benoit hits the Baseball Slide onto the table, which ends up hitting Zayn in the face

- Benoit brings the table to the inside of the ring, sets it up, and drags Zayn back inside as well

- Benoit pulls out a steel chair under the ring, and he brings it with him inside the ring

- Benoit does the 3 Rolling German Suplexes on Zayn

- However, Benoit hits the 3rd consecutive German Suplex (4th one total) to Zayn on the steel chair that's lying on the mat

- Benoit goes for the cover, but Zayn kicks out at 2

- Benoit slowly builds up his anger even more (thinking about all those instances where Zayn personally insulted his family, and how he tried to end his career permanently again)

- Benoit grabs the steel chair, and he raises it up so he can smack Zayn in the head once he gets up....

- However, Zayn counters the chair attack by hitting the Exploder Suplex on Benoit into the turnbuckle

- Zayn goes for the cover; 1, 2....

- Benoit kicks out at 2.5

- This causes Zayn to get frustrated, so he immediately grabs the steel chair (that Benoit just had moments ago)

- Zayn waits for Benoit to get to his feet and turn around for a steel chair shot....

- Zayn ends up hitting Benoit in the head with a steel chair, which opens up a small cut

- Zayn goes for the cover

- Benoit still manages to kick out at 2.6

- This pisses off Zayn even more, and he decides to beat the shit out of Benoit's head with hard punches; which opens up the bloody cut even more

- At this point of the match, Zayn is actually trying to end Benoit's career (as he promised before)

- Zayn helps up a wounded Benoit, and he gives him a Spike DDT onto the steel chair

- Zayn goes for the pin again on Benoit, but he still manages to kick out at 2.7

- This causes Zayn to snap, and he beats Benoit in the head with several more rapid punches

- Zayn lifts up him to his feet, and he drags Benoit to the corner with the exposed turnbuckle

- Zayn rams Benoit's head into the exposed turnbuckle

- Zayn then goes to the opposite side of the ring, which means that he is setting up for the Helluva Kick so he can finish off Benoit for good

- Zayn runs towards Benoit, who's head is lying on the exposed turnbuckle....

- However, Benoit catches Zayn's foot

- Benoit immediately counters the attempted Helluva Kick into a Sharpshooter (which causes the crowd to pop for him), and he leans as far back as he possibly can

- Zayn screams in pain, but he refuses to tap out

- After an agonizing 40 seconds being stuck in the Sharpshooter, Zayn crawls his way forward and he's able to reach the bottom rope

- Benoit chooses to break up the hold, and he immediately sets Zayn up for his Crippler Crossface....

- However, Zayn quickly escapes the attempted hold before Benoit even locks in the Crippler Crossface

- Zayn crawls his way to the outside of the ring, and he's kneeling on the apron

- Benoit limps his way towards Zayn, but....

- Zayn pokes him right in the eye!

- Zayn attempts to do a Suplex from the inside of the ring to the outside of the ring onto the table (which was set up earlier on)....

- Zayn lifts up Benoit for the Suplex to the table on the outside....

- However, Benoit lands on the apron and punches Zayn a couple of times in the face

- Benoit suddenly hits a Snap DDT to Zayn on the apron, which causes his head to be busted open too! :damn

- Benoit rolls Zayn back into the ring and goes for the cover

- Zayn kicks out at 2.7

- Benoit lays some stiff punches to Zayn's bloody cut on his forehead

- Benoit then decides to do the Catapult to Zayn towards the exposed turnbuckle, which causes his face to bounce off the exposed metal wire

- Benoit follows this up by doing the Rollup to Zayn, but he barely kicks out at 2.5

- Benoit then decides to lift Zayn up and puts him on the table (which was set up in the ring earlier on)

- Benoit punches Zayn in the head a few times to soften him up

- Benoit does the taunt where he "cuts" his throat to signal for the Diving Headbutt, which causes the crowd to pop for him even more :mark:

- Benoit climbs to the top rope so he can do the Diving Headbutt onto Zayn, who's lying on top of the table....

- However, Zayn (with a sudden burst of energy after getting some rest by lying down on the table) quickly rushes to Benoit's head and gives him a Helluva Kick (while he's trying to climb all the way to the top); which causes Benoit to fall to the outside where the table from earlier on was set up

- Benoit lands hard on the table (which breaks on the impact of the fall) on the outside, and he's out cold!

- Zayn is also out of it though because he's still beaten up and feeling dizzy since he's also busted open; plus, that Helluva Kick took alot of energy out of him too

- Zayn slowly rolls his way out of the ring, picks up a lifeless Benoit, and drags him back into the ring in this 40-second process

- Zayn slowly crawls his way into a cover on Benoit; 1, 2....

- Benoit gets the shoulder up at 2.9 (to the crowd's delightment)!!

- Zayn looks visibly upset, so he argues with the referee and complains to him that it was a 3 count (but the match is still continuing)

- Zayn goes back to Benoit, and he decides to do the Crippler Crossface on him (an attempt to not only cripple him, but ALSO to embarrass him too) :CENA

- The crowd is booing heavily at Zayn for stealing Benoit's submission finisher

- Benoit screams at first, but he slowly begins to lose consciousness....

- However, Benoit eventually snaps out of it and attempts to reach for the bottom rope

- After a brutal 50 seconds later (since Zayn locked in the submission hold), Benoit finally reaches the bottom rope 

- Zayn chooses to let go of the hold, and he exits the ring in order to pull out a weapon underneath it

- It turns out to be a 2x4 barbed wire! :CENA

- The bloody Zayn reenters the ring, and he makes it clear that he wants to torture Benoit

- Zayn attempts to do a 2nd Crippler Crossface hold on Benoit, but this time while USING the 2x4 barbed wire :CENA

- However, Benoit counters the submission hold into a pin RIGHT before Zayn was able to lock it in with the 2x4 barbed wire

- Zayn kicks out at a long 2 count

- Benoit immediately hits Zayn in the abdomen with the 2x4 barbed wire, and then he brushes that weapon to his face to make him bleed even more

- Zayn shoves Benoit away while he's torturing him with the 2x4 barbed wire

- Benoit quickly runs towards Zayn since he's not finished with him yet....

- However, Zayn counters with a Flapjack on Benoit to the top rope; which end up stunning him

- Zayn immediately does the Blue Thunder Bomb on him onto the table (which was set up in the ring earlier on) the moment Benoit rebounds off the top rope

- The table breaks once Benoit lands on it courtesy to the Blue Thunder Bomb

- After several seconds, Zayn crawls his way to make the cover on Benoit; 1, 2....

- Amazingly, Benoit is STILL able to raise his shoulder up at 2.9 (which causes the crowd to pop for him)!! :mark:

- The commentary points out that Benoit must have raised his shoulder out of pure instinct

- Zayn is fucking shocked, and his face looks similar to this :CENA

- Zayn carries Benoit to a corner

- Zayn lifts Benoit to the top rope

- He attempts to finish Benoit off by doing the Blue Thunder Bomb off the top rope, which would be approximately 12 feet high; but....

- Benoit ends up countering Zayn's super-Blue Thunder Bomb into the Crippler Crossface in mid-air!! :mark:

- Benoit pulls Zayn's bleeding face/head (which is basically a complete bloody mess at this point) as far back as he possibly can

- Zayn ends up tapping out to the Crippler Crossface at *21:45* after being locked in this hold for approximately 17 seconds 

- Benoit doesn't let go of the Crippler Crossface on Zayn's bloody face until 10 seconds after the bell rang (to the crowd's delightment)!

- Benoit finally lets go of the submission hold

- Zayn's face continues to bleed, and the EMTs come out to give medical help while Benoit celebrates his victory





Spoiler: Aftermath for Match 8



Chris Benoit gets even more over by proving to everyone that he is indeed a good man, and that he does care about his family positively. As a result of this match, Benoit is established as a babyface main-eventer. He mostly avoids the WWE title scene, so he can add more star power to future ppv cards in a role similar to Shawn Michaels was in the previous decade. He eventually wins the WWE title in the following year against Christian (a few months after next year's Summerslam event).

Sami Zayn ends up having a busted face after this violent match, so he wrestles as El Generico while wearing a mask until he recovers from his injury. He eventually ends up turning on his best friend, Kevin Owens, a few months as a way to get even with me after what he did to him on NXT years ago. This causes Owens to turn face while Zayn ends up being even more hated as a heel. Zayn continues to make his presence felt around the main-event scene and as an upper-midcarder.





Spoiler: Build-Up for Main Event



AJ Styles is in the middle of a lengthy WWE title reign. He comes out with the Club each week, who walk with him around as back-up. His early ppv title defenses ended up with him using the Club to help him retain his WWE title. However, Styles began to win more ppv matches to retain his world title independently (without having to use the Club).

Week 1:

AJ Styles walks out to the ring with the Club to find out who his next Summerslam opponent will be. I come out, and announce that there will be a WWE title tournament that will end by the end of tonight. I also announce that there will be an IC title tournament to superstars with impressive performances in recent weeks. 

Carlito makes his entrance for his match (which is over who gets to compete in the main-event finals later tonight). I come out and alert Carlito that he better be prepared because he's now going to face this cool opponent that we haven't seen compete in years, which turns out to be THIS MAN.....






Neville makes his return to an extremely loud ovation!! He enters the ring, and it looks like he's re-signed with the company after all. The match between him and Carlito is on.

Neville beats Carlito via Red Arrow in order to compete for the main-event finals.

In a backstage segment later tonight, Styles is seen backstage with the Club and a backstage interviewer over who his possible 4 opponents for Summerslam could be (which are Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio, Sami Zayn, and Neville). Styles puts over Ziggler by saying that he's also a long-reigning champion, and that he'd be a worthy opponent for the ppv. He puts over Del Rio by mentioning how he's Mexico's Greatest Export, and how he had one of the most successful years for a new superstar in history back in 2011. Styles puts over Zayn by claiming that he's one of the best wrestlers he's ever faced, and that he can be dangerous. However, Styles scoffs at Neville's name being mentioned. He doesn't even consider him to worthy opponent for his titles. Styles and the Club walk away.

Neville beats Alberto Del Rio via Red Arrow after taking out Sami Zayn (after he misses the Helluva Kick before getting tossed out of the ring ) and Dolph Ziggler (after giving him the Enziguri after he accidentally gave Del Rio the Superkick moments before the Red Arrow) beforehand.

Week 2:

Neville comes out to the ring for the opening segment to a loud ovation from the crowd. He starts out his promo by saying that it’s finally good to be back wrestling on TV again after being gone for a few years already. He mentions how he dominated the Cruiserweight division on 205 Live years ago, and finally he’s stepped his way up on Raw for a world title shot against AJ Styles at Summerslam. He ends the promo by saying he’s happy to be performing for the fans once again. The crowd cheers Neville on.

However, AJ Styles’s music hits and he comes out with the Club. They enter the ring. Styles tells Neville that he’s sorry to say that he won’t be getting a title shot against him for the WWE title because he got lucky. That victory last week was a fluke. Styles exits the ring after he tells Neville that he’s canceling his title shot. Neville tries to follow Styles, but the Club blocks his way at the apron. Neville stares them all down looking frustrated about not getting a WWE title shot after earning it fairly last week. The crowd boos Styles and the Club.

Week 3:

Neville comes out for the opening segment, and he decides to call out Styles for being afraid of facing him like a man for the WWE title at Summerslam. Styles comes out to the entrance ramp, and he states that Neville isn’t deserving enough to compete for his world title; so he’s cancelling their match at Summerslam. Neville calls him out by saying, “for someone who calls himself ‘phenomenal,’ you’re sure doing a good job proving yourself to be a pussy.” I announce on the Titantron that I make the matches around here, and that Styles WILL defend his WWE title against Neville at Summerslam, especially since he won the finals match to become the #1 Contender fair and square. Styles gives in angrily, and accepts Neville as his opponent on the ppv. Styles ends the promo by saying that he will embarrass Neville at Summerslam by beating him, that he was just doing him a favor before by attempting to cancel the title match for him, and that he doesn’t respect him as a competitor. Styles drops the mic while Neville is looking all intense in the ring.

I announce later in my office that AJ Styles will team up with the Club to face Neville and Demolition for the main-event next week on Raw.

Week 4: 

Neville ends up pinning Karl Anderson via Red Arrow to win the main-event (alon with Demolition). He ends up leaving the arena as he celebrates in victory. However, Styles looks all frustrated, so he follows Neville off-camera. They end up leaving behind Demolition and the Club, which allows the latter to beat up the former because they are angry over losing the match to them.

Neville is about to enter his car at the parking lot before he ends up getting an interview about his thoughts over winning the main-event. Neville states that it feels great to get a victory over the WWE Champion along with his cronies this close before Summerslam. However, Styles appears outta nowhere and he assaults Neville from behind! He is pissed off over losing the main-event, so he beats down Neville. The show ends with Styles giving Neville the Styles Clash on top of his car. 

Week 5:

Styles and the Club walk out to the ring together for the opening segment with smug smiles on their faces because they beat up their Summerslam opponents the previous week. Styles starts the promo by mentioning how he is supposed to have a confrontational segment with Neville later on tonight. However, he hasn't seen Neville since the previous week when he layed him out. Styles believes that he might not even show up for the confrontation tonight because he's feeling scared now. Hell, he wouldn't even be surprised if Neville has second thoughts about facing him this Sunday for Summerslam (which makes the Club laugh along). I make my way to the entrance ramp, and announce how Neville isn't afraid to confront Styles later on tonight, and that he isn't scared to face him at Summerslam. I also point out that Neville will be here eventually tonight. Styles ends the segment by stating that tonight will be no different from the way last week ended.

Later on that night, the Club tells Styles backstage that they'll walk along with him for the confrontational segment as his protection, and that they'll always have his back. The WWE Champion tells them how much he appreciates them for being there for him, but he's going to show up along because he isn't afraid of Neville and because he's able to take care of business by himself. Styles also wants to prove to everyone again that he can get the job done independently, so he's also going to face Neville solo this Sunday so he can retain the world title. Styles suggests that the Club can end their night only by going back to the hotel, relax there, and wait for him so they can eat out together at a fancy restaurant around midnight. After a short while, the Club agrees with his request. 

Neville eventually shows up (looking pissed off) to the ring to confront AJ Styles in the confrontational segment. However, there are some security guards that are separating him from Styles. They eventually get out of his way and surround the ring once Neville calms down.

The confrontation starts with Styles stating how Neville doesn't deserve to be the #1 Contender for his world title because he hasn't beaten many important names since he's came back. He believes Neville is unworthy of challenging for the WWE title this Sunday, and that he's better off going back to 205 Live so he can dominate the cruiserweights there. Styles points out how Neville isn't cut out to be competing in the big leagues. Styles also questions him how is everyone supposed to know that he isn't going to walk out on the company once again IF Neville does beat him for the championship at Summerslam. Neville points out that he's busted his ass for over a decade to be in this position and earn a world title opportunity. He also questions Styles on the idea of him walking out on the company again because he's spent YEARS trying to get the opportunity to get back on Raw competing again live on TV since he didn't want to be stuck on 205 Live. Neville promises that there will be a different champion this Sunday at Summerslam, and that he'll walk out victorious. Styles replies back and warns Neville to not be too disappointed when he loses this Sunday. He also fires back by saying that Neville might have earned a WWE title opportunity 4 weeks ago, but he's yet to earn his respect. In 6 days, Styles will retain the WWE title and there's little that Neville can do about that.

Styles starts to walk out, but he pauses. He says this line to his opponent, "hey Neville, you remember No Mercy 2017 when he lost to that clown, Enzo Amore? Well, you're going to be remembered as a choke artist then just like you will be when you choke again this Sunday. Better yet, you're always going to be remembered as a loser; and I HATE losers like you."

This pisses off Neville, so he runs towards Styles so he can attack him. However, he ends up getting hit by the Pele Kick by Styles, which ends up knocking him down. Styles gives a smug smile, exits the ring, and walks away back to the entrance ramp. After a short while, Neville knocks down a few security guards on his way and runs after Styles to tackle him down. They end up brawling on the outside. The security guards try to separate them both, but the 2 men end up punching them down. Neville ends up getting the advantage over Styles. However, the Club (who's still in the building since Demolition destroyed their car) attacks Neville. A few moments later, Demolition shows up to rescue Neville. They fight off the Club, which ultimately leads to both teams fighting their way into the crowd. Styles sends Neville back into the ring, and he punches down some more security guards. However, Neville hits Styles with the Enziguri by the time he tries to enter the ring. Neville quickly climbs up to the top rope, and he ends up hitting Styles with the Red Arrow. Neville grabs the WWE championship belt afterwards, and he raises it to Styles's face. He yells out "THIS IS MINE IN 6 DAYS!!! DO YOU HEAR ME?? THIS WILL BE MINE!!!!" The segment ends with Neville on top.

Will AJ Styles retain the WWE title to continue his lengthy title reign, or will Neville finally earn his respect by beating him for the world title to prove that he does belong on the big leagues? :CENA





Spoiler: Main Event



Main Event: AJ Styles (c) vs Neville for the WWE title


- Neville makes his entrance, and walks his way down the ring with an intense look on his face

- The crowd gives Neville a loud pop

- Styles makes his entrance, and walks his way down the ring.

- Styles enters the ring, and he is about to do this taunt










- However, Styles decides to give Neville (who happens to be in his way) an intentional Clothesline while he's doing his phenomenal taunt towards the ropes where he uses his chest and arms lol)

- Neville immediately gets back to his feet, and he tackles down Styles to give him some hard shots to the face (which is right when the bell rings)

- Styles tries to fight back, but Neville still has the advantage since he is viciously punching him 

- Styles tries to block some of those punches, and he quickly moves out of the ring to get a breather while the referee tries to separate Neville from him

- Styles reenters the ring, and he shouts this out to Neville, "I can STILL outwrestle you!"

- Neville quickly decides to grapple Styles in order to prove that he is the better man 

- Both men do some fast-paced chain wrestling, which eventually leads to Neville getting the advantage over Styles

- The chain wrestling sequence ends with Neville slapping Styles in the back of his head repeatedly (while he's lying down on his stomach) in order to humble his attitude

- The crowd cheers for Neville

- Styles gets back to his feet, challenges Neville to chain wrestle him again, and dares him to get the advantage again

- Neville accepts the challenge

- Both men have an intense wrestling sequence that eventually leads to Styles getting the advantage over Neville

- However, the wrestling sequence ends with Styles slapping Neville right in the face as revenge for embarrassing him a few moments ago

- Styles then celebrates his little victory, which causes him to get boos from the crowd

- Neville looks extremely pissed off, so he hits a vicious Superkick to Styles once he turns around

- Neville makes the cover, but Styles kicks out at 2

- Neville gets him up to his feet, and he continues to lay some stiff shots to Styles

- At one point, Styles Irish Whips him to the ropes....

- Once Neville rebounds from the ropes, he ducks a clothesline from Styles; and he continues to run to the opposite side of the ring

- Neville rebounds off those ropes, and this exchange ends with both men hitting each other with the Crossbody simultaneously; which knocks them both down

- After approximately 25 seconds, both men eventually get up to their feet; which leads to a slugfest between the two

- After they both trade some punches, Styles ends up doing his Striking Combination....

- However, Neville counters Styles's final strike (which is the Lariat) by quickly kicking him in the abdomen

- Neville then attempts his Multi Kick Combo....

- Neville runs back to the ropes in order to go for a running kick to the face, which is the final part of his Multi Kick Combo; but....

- Styles is able to hit him with his Lariat (the final part of his Striking Combination) RIGHT as Neville strikes him with his running kick to the face (the final part of his Multi Kick Combo) simultaneously; which causes both men to get knocked down once again CENA)

- The crowd is losing it with excitement over the match mark

- After some time, Styles is the first man to get back up since Neville got the worst out of that exchange

- Styles tosses Neville through the ropes to the outside

- Styles waits for Neville to get up since he's setting up for the Springboard Crossbody from the inside of the ring to the outside

- Styles leaps for the Springboard Crossbody....

- However, Neville ends up moving out of the way; which causes Styles to crash and burn on the third announce table (the only one that wasn't broken out of the three) :damn

- Neville quickly throws Styles back into the ring in order to make the cover

- However, Styles kicks out of the pin at a long 2 count

- Neville starts getting frustrated, so he brings Styles to the turnbuckle

- Neville tries to set him up for a vicious Superplex, but Styles slithers his way to the apron

- Styles punches him in the ribs, and he lifts Neville up (while standing on the apron)

- Styles ends up doing a nasty Ushigoroshi on Neville at the apron; but instead of using his knee to damage Neville's back, he uses the ring apron (aka the hardest part of the ring) to do the work on the back :damn

- Styles brings Neville back in the ring 

- However, Styles doesn't want to make the cover because he wants to continue punishing him some more; so he lifts Neville up to the turnbuckle

- Styles sets him up in a Superplex position, but Neville shoves him down to the mat

- Styles quickly lands on his feet, and he immediately hits the Pele Kick on Neville (who's still perched on the top rope) the moment he turns around

- Styles then does the Top Rope Hurricanrana on Neville, which punishes his back even more!

- He gets a close 2 count on Neville

- Styles stomps his opponent's body out of frustration, and he yells "try kicking out of this" to Neville

- Styles exits the ring, and he positions himself on the apron

- Styles goes for the Springboard 450 Splash....

- Neville moves out of the way just in time for Styles to crash and burn on the mat

- Neville immediately puts Styles into the Rings of Saturn the moment he misses his Springboard 450 Splash

- Styles desperately tries to reach for the ropes

- After an agonizing minute of Styles struggling and wriggling his body around with Neville locking him in the hold still, he finally reaches the bottom rope in order to break up the Rings of Saturn

- Styles is in pain now

- Neville gives Styles a Scoop Slam

- Neville climbs to the top rope so he can go for the Red Arrow

- Neville dives for the Red Arrow...

- However, Styles moves out of the way; which causes Neville to land on the mat with nobody home!

- Styles struggles to get on his feet

- He quickly does the taunt where he moves his arms to opposite sides, which means that he is signaling for the Styles Clash

- Styles attempts to do the Styles Clash on Neville and....

- Styles hits it!!

- Styles turns the both of them around....

- However, Neville is able to roll himself out of the ring because Styles was in too much pain to get a tight grip on him for the cover

- The commentary points out that this was a smart move by Neville, and praised him for his in-ring awareness

- Styles is visibly upset because he thought that this could have been the end for Neville

- Styles exits the ring so he can throw a lifeless Nevlle back inside

- Styles goes for the Phenomenal Forearm so he can use his final chance to finish off Neville....

- But Neville catches Styles with a beautiful Dropkick to stop him in mid-air!

- Neville goes for the pin, but he gets a near-fall

- Neville stomps at a worn-down Styles to soften him up

- Neville climbs to the top rope, and....

- He hits Styles with the Red Arrow!

- He goes for the pin; 1, 2, .... 

- However, Styles's foot manages to touch the bottom rope at 2.7, which means that he barely survives!

- Neville is in total shock

- Neville lifts a weakened Styles up to the top rope, punches him dozens of times in the face, and puts him into a Superplex position

- He's about to do his vicious Superplex on Styles, but....

- Neville decides against it because instead....

- He shouts to Styles's face "I'M THE BETTER MAN! WATCH THIS!!"

- Neville attempts to do a Top Rope Hurricanrana (the same maneuver that Styles did earlier on, which indicates that he wants to one-up him in order to be the superior competitor) instead

- However, Styles does a sick counter where he immediately reverses the Top-Rope Hurricanrana into a Styles Clash (off the top rope) by holding onto Neville's legs!! :mark: 

- Styles pins Neville for the 3 count at *23:05* to retain the WWE title

- Styles celebrates his victory

- Afterwards, Styles lightly taps Neville (who's trying to get back up to his feet) on the back for a split second, which pleasantly surprises some of the fans in attendance.

- Styles walks his way back to the entrance ramp

- He turns around to Neville (who's trying to get back up in the ring), and he nods at him; which indicates that he has finally earned Styles's respect





Spoiler: Aftermath for Main-Event



AJ Styles proves to the fans once again that he's able to retain the WWE title without needing help from the Club. Not long after Summerslam, Styles and the Club reign together as champs for a few weeks. However, Styles eventually breaks away from them because he believes that he can succeed on his own. The Club are obviously not thrilled about this, so they reluctantly accept Styles's decision. Styles ends up separating from the Club peacefully. Summerslam was also the night where Styles began his slow burn face turn due to the fact that the fans appreciate him showing Neville respect after their match. Styles eventually loses his WWE title to Tommaso Ciampa a few months later after reigning as world champion for several months. Styles continues to be relevant as a babyface in the main-event, and ends up having a similar run around the top of the card (similar to the run Shawn Michaels had in the previous decade) without having to challenge for the WWE title.

Neville proves to the whole world that he's able to deliver in the main-event scene. He proceeds to feud with upper-midcard/main-event heels; such as Tommaso Ciampa, Sami Zayn (as El Generico), Alberto Del Rio, Christian, the Club, and even Kevin Owens (as a tweener before he eventually turns babyface). He eventually wins the WWE title, and beats Ciampa for the WWE title several months later in order to get his big victory at last. He proceeds to drop the title a few months later to Christian (who wins the WWE title a year later at Summerslam).



The show ends, and the fans live in attendance look like this :trips8

The crowd end ups leaving the arena with satisfied looks on their faces


----------



## razzathereaver

*BOY!*


----------



## StylesP1

Starting the night off with a bang!


----------



## wwetna1

razzathereaver said:


> I want The Ascension to joint the Wyatt Family.


Kane could be a better mentor for them if he got his hands on them. IT would make them more relevant as a team, give Kane something to do, and let Kane work the midcard


----------



## Chrome

Bray vs Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## Bret Hart

My stream is so HD I can see Wyatt's boogers.


----------



## ironcladd1

:ambrose Captain Meh!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Ambrose 3:16


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dolph's arms are too short to box with the Swamp God.


----------



## wwetna1

He's looked them in the eye for a minute straight, which is more than Ambrose did Austin all last night


----------



## Lothario

Great pop for Dean.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bray says that he can't be killed because he's a god? I take it he hasn't seen this baby in action:










:yoshi


----------



## SAMCRO

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> "A god".... yeah.. that was cringe.... ugh.... too much and to overdone. A face Harper return could save this segment though....... My body is ready!


That actually sounds cool, a face Harper could work if booked right. Anyone got a date for when he's returning? I don't remember what injury he's out with.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ambrose going smart now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Come over here and let me whisper in your ear...... say huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh?!?!?? I can't.... LMFAO! Bray is on auto face-palm tonight. FFS!


----------



## wkc_23

Zigz turning tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolph walked out there like a star.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh here comes the predictable tag match setup....


----------



## StylesP1

Loudest pop for Ziggler in quite some time. Good for him, he has been great in this feud.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nice! The Show Off!!


----------



## Griselda

Where's Teddy Long when you need him?


----------



## SpeedStick

I wonder what's tonight main event will be


----------



## I am the Storm

Ugh. The #1 contender. And with that theme song of his. Cringe to the max.


----------



## SAMCRO

Please god turn Ziggler heel tonight, the guy works so much better as a cocky heel.


----------



## wkc_23

AA up next :mark:


----------



## Chrome

AA up next. :agree:


----------



## DoubtGin

This was great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bray owns HBZed in the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid start but unfortunately after toning it down last week, JBL is back to his shouting ways.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Fuck everyone of those idiots doing ''WHAT'' chants during a Bray promo....


----------



## Lothario

Perfect. All of that and they got the opening segment out of the way in ten minutes. The ball is rolling, the show kicks off with a bang. No filler. No dragging. The two hour format is world's better.


----------



## wkc_23

StylesP1 said:


> Loudest pop for Ziggler in quite some time. Good for him, he has been great in this feud.


A better buildup than Rollins and Balor, as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## McGee

Smackdown needs a big ass Texan to shake things up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Alph is honestly my first reason to watch SDL.


----------



## Trophies

Is it gonna be a tag team match...playa?!


----------



## Chrome

Part of me thinks they might add Bray to the match and make it a triple threat. What else is he gonna do at Summerslam?


----------



## GCA-FF

Great start to the show...except jbl.


----------



## Cipher

McGee said:


> Smackdown needs a big ass Texan to shake things up.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm not feeling SD tonight, it needs more violence or something, I don't know.


----------



## Lothario

If guys don't think Vince isn't 100% behind Dean right now, they aren't paying attention. For better or worse, he's beginning to sound like a coked up Cena. 

"SD belongs to the people!"


I'm happy for Dean but it's already beginning. :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Crickets for AA


----------



## JDP2016

Why does RAW and Smackdown need two authority figures on each show? 

Oh great a tag team match. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Bret Hart

Too bad the Wyatt's were barely booked as monsters.


----------



## wkc_23

These jobbers :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol well at least there is continuity with the way Bryan and Shane remembered Doloh telling them to screw themselves.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wreck It Mikey on SmackDown :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee

Who the fuck are these jobbes lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Tag team division = best part of SD.


----------



## DoubtGin

Jobber galore


----------



## McGee

Oh crap here comes that Connor guy that was talking all that trash.


----------



## StylesP1

Hype Bros!!! Give me Breezango!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

There is a HUGE gap between American Alpha and the rest of the SD tag teams :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Zack Ryder is now on a tag team :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh god doing the same thing they did with the divas, introducing everyone in the division. So fucking lame.


----------



## Irrelevant

Ugh, why couldn't they use jobbers last week instead of the Vaudevillians?

And now they're doing the same thing they did with the women's division by bringing everybody out. Minus Breezango for whatever reason.


----------



## Chrome

Guess this is a "show off the Smackdown tag teams" segment.


----------



## ironcladd1

I thought the jobbers were in the ring, but now that The Ascension is out there I'm not sure :hmm:


----------



## JDP2016

American Alpha should have faced two jobbers last week and I don't mean the Vaudevillians.


----------



## Ronzilla

this makes me want popcorn


----------



## Rowdy Yates

I have never seen so many jobbers in and around the ring at the same time :lmao


----------



## Griselda

I swear to God if Otunga says "major key" one more time...


----------



## TD Stinger

Eh, not a big fan of these segments that show all of these teams at once. Kind of forced like that women’s segment from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GCA-FF

Wtf is this $#!t? American alpha out against jobbers and now tag teams coming out....WTF


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Dolorian said:


> Zack Ryder is now on a tag team :lol


He's been in a tag team for over a year in NXT...


----------



## I am the Storm

Jobbers. Jobbers everywhere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

American Alpha vs. American Jobbers. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

EL SHIV said:


> Alph is honestly my first reason to watch SDL.


Is it wrong that mine is Eva Marie's tits?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

The jobbers should all come together one day and do a Nexus style invasion.


----------



## StylesP1

Dolorian said:


> Zack Ryder is now on a tag team :lol


He has been in a tag team for a long time.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

American Alpha is going to dominate this division. :lol


----------



## Lothario

Phaedra said:


> I'm not feeling SD tonight, it needs more violence or something, I don't know.


Show had barely been on 15 minutes when you made this post dude. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

I hate the hype bros cuz mojo.


----------



## JDP2016

Great teams, JBL? :lol:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

American Alpha getting the tag division's attention? Mauro name-dropping A$AP Ferg? A Mikey O'Shea appearance?!?

Well damn, color me impressed. :bjpenn


----------



## StylesP1

No Breezango makes me a sad panda


----------



## MyaTheBee

American Alpha + jobbers...Gonna be a boring tag team division.


----------



## Trophies

These teams are...not impressive.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tits and ass up next!


----------



## TD Stinger

As long as Eva beats a jobber and not Becky, good with me.


----------



## JDP2016

What a shit tag team division. When a team can come up from NXT and be considered the best, you know the rest are garbage.


WOOOOOOOOOO Eva is gonna get hurt again.


----------



## Phaedra

They better have her roll her ankle or i'm out for the night lol.


----------



## McGee

Hope Bertie eats a bad burrito and sharts all over the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1

Eva Marie again. Get ready for more :troll'ing


----------



## Lothario

Eva Marie time?












:cry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AA gonna have a 5 year tag title reign with their opposition :lmao


----------



## Dell

What a boring ass show, at least Eva is next.


----------



## Trophies

Maybe if they put a stripper pole in the middle of the ring Eva will actually perform.


----------



## Chrome

They should call up the Revival or something from NXT. AA doesn't really have much competition atm. Vaudevillins would probably be decent with better booking but they're in the doghouse right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WWE fugged up. This is how the roster should be split.

RAW

WWE Universal Championship 
US Championship
Woman's Championship
Cruiserweight Champion (whatever it will be called)

SD

WWE WHC
IC Championship
WWE Tag Team Champion (the entire division should be on SD)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

No Usos, no Breezango for those keeping track.


----------



## MyaTheBee

What's the fuckery gonna be this time....


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

TD Stinger said:


> As long as Eva beats a jobber and not Becky, good with me.


I have a feeling WWE is going to drag out this "injury" angle for a little while. I'm not sure if it's a good ideal but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They are doing a good job of building up Alpha as a big deal. Have them feud with the Usos, then bring in The Revival.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> American Alpha getting the tag division's attention? Mauro name-dropping A$AP Ferg? A Mikey O'Shea appearance?!?
> 
> Well damn, color me impressed. :bjpenn


Pretty impressed with Smackdown so far. Man, it's so surreal seeing Mikey o'Shea on tv, I remember the dude from when the youtube wrestling community was in its infancy back in 2006.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lothario said:


> Eva Marie time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cry


I imagine thats what heaven looks like.


----------



## imthegame19

American Alpha obviously is going to be feuding with Usos and Breezedango for tag titles. Which is why they had the jobbers of the division out during that.


----------



## Phaedra

Lothario said:


> Show had barely been on 15 minutes when you made this post dude. :lol


I know, it was just an initial feeling that hasn't gone away. It's not that it was bad in the first 15 just that I wasn't feeling it, maybe i'm just tired ... probably this and the promise of dental surgery in the morning lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


> Eva Marie time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cry


kada kada kada kada


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

I hope Eva is feeling better. <3


----------



## JDP2016

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WWE fugged up. This is how the roster should be split.
> 
> RAW
> 
> WWE Universal Championship
> US Championship
> Woman's Championship
> Cruiserweight Champion (whatever it will be called)
> 
> SD
> 
> WWE WHC
> IC Championship
> WWE Tag Team Champion (the entire division should be on SD)



Put the Cruiserweight title in NXT. Why should RAW have an extra title?


----------



## StylesP1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AA gonna have a 5 year tag title reign with their opposition :lmao


I know some people think its against the rules to build up talent, but its not. Breezango is an awesome and entertaining team, Hype Bros aren't bad at all. Usos aren't there tonight. Vaudvillains can be good but Gotch is a fucking idiot.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## American_Nightmare

Chrome said:


> They should call up the Revival or something from NXT. AA doesn't really have much competition atm. Vaudevillins would probably be decent with better booking but they're in the doghouse right now.


and Gotch isn't even allowed in the locker room at the moment.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

This sports desk thing is so lame.


----------



## GCA-FF

I missed it...who is Eva gonna "break her leg" against next?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Renee!


----------



## wkc_23

I think it's impossible for Marsye to look bad :homer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love how Miz gives no f*cks about Crews, as a lot of us don't :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mayse is indeed a French Canadian Goddess.


----------



## Lothario

Miz really hit the jackpot with Maryse. That french accent on top of the fact she's already white hot :cry


----------



## Donnie

So far so good. Wyatt's looked strong, Dean/Dolph is looking good and the tag scene is getting built. Also loving these mid-show interviews with Renee, gives the show a different feel from Raw and that's what the brand spilt should be.


----------



## MyaTheBee

GCA-FF said:


> I missed it...who is Eva gonna "break her leg" against next?


Good question. We don't know.


----------



## Natecore

The scripted nature of all this wwe shit is tiresome.


----------



## Chrome

American_Nightmare said:


> and Gotch isn't even allowed in the locker room at the moment.


Damn, things that bad huh?


----------



## JDP2016

I'd rather look at Maryse instead of Crews.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Phaedra said:


> I know, it was just an initial feeling that hasn't gone away. It's not that it was bad in the first 15 just that I wasn't feeling it, maybe i'm just tired ... probably this and the promise of dental surgery in the morning lol.


Ouch! Good luck on that...(the dental surgery, not SmackDown, lol).


----------



## razzathereaver

Dell said:


> What a boring ass show, *at least Eva is next.*


As if she's gonna remedy that problem. :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Okay, okay this is just ... lol.


----------



## StylesP1

Lol at The Miz


----------



## McGee

Maryse boobs got me like whoa.


----------



## ironcladd1

This Miz/Maryse segment is actually kinda hilarious :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

waaaaaaaaaaaht


----------



## JDP2016

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Love how Miz gives no f*cks about Crews, as a lot of us don't :lmao :lmao


This is why I say the Summerslam card is mostly shit. Miz doesn't care about his opponent so why should I?


----------



## DammitChrist

Becky Lynch!!! The Lass Kicker :3


----------



## Irrelevant

I really hope this isn't the exact same as last week.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see what will prevent Eva Marie from wrestling now...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

***¾ segment. I wish Miz wasn't total dog shit in the ring.


----------



## Lothario

Beckies theme is underrated.


----------



## God Movement

ALL RED EVERYTHING

Now we're talking


----------



## Bret Hart

Yes, the goat entrance by Eva


----------



## American_Nightmare

Chrome said:


> Damn, things that bad huh?


Yeah. They had Wrestler's Court before one of the recent house shows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:becky better win this. :cuss:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Omega_VIK said:


> Pretty impressed with Smackdown so far. Man, it's so surreal seeing Mikey o'Shea on tv, I remember the dude from when the youtube wrestling community was in its infancy back in 2006.


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to see that he's not only still going, but that he even got to show up on SD. Kudos to him.

Was the other guy Stupefied / Player Dos? Because he looked a lot like him, just with tattoos and slightly darker hair.


----------



## AngryConsumer

ALL RED EVERYTHING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SO awkward for Renee, poor girl.

Anyways, I hope Vince puts the belt on Crews at Summerslam. It's become stale on Miz and I'm tired of watching guys chase him for it. Crews as a face workhorse with the IC belt, defending it weekly could catch on quick.


----------



## GCA-FF

Get this guy off my TV and let Maryse tangle in the women's division.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Can't wait to see how Eva escape this time. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

The trolling in those Eva entrances :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky wit da thighs, Eva wit da pie kada


----------



## Dolorian

So the Diva's Search 2013 data is intentionally inaccurate then...:lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Currently seduced. kada


----------



## Swissblade

Hahahahahaha GOAT entrance :lmao


----------



## Lothario

Holy hell Eva is hot af.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Smackdown is just pure trash, Seen enough of this this shit already

Olympics it is


----------



## Therapy

"True veteran".. :lol


----------



## JDP2016

Irrelevant said:


> I really hope this isn't the exact same as last week.


Nah. This week she will have an arm injury.


----------



## FrostyNova

fucking called it :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

OH SHITTTTTTT


----------



## ironcladd1

:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Eva is a model.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Why the FUCK couldn't JBL stay the hell on RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL Did THAT just happen??? xD


----------



## GCA-FF

Dolorian said:


> So the Diva's Search 2013 data is intentionally inaccurate then...:lol


Yeah I thought the divas search ended well before 2013.


----------



## Chrome

Wardrobe malfunction. :lmao


----------



## God Movement

Eva the GOAT

:lawler

You people don't understand the GREATNESS that's happening right now. You really have no clue


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

This is my favourite angle in pro wrestling right now. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Did it just say Eva won the 2013 Raw Diva search?



There was no fucking 2013 Raw diva search


----------



## PraXitude

Eva GOAT female heel. Wow is she smokin!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BEST THING EVA'S EVER DONE !


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA 

:ha


----------



## Master Bate

The way they are using Eva Marie is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao :lmao :lmao Awesome!


----------



## Irrelevant

OMFG wtf no way. At least it's something different lmao.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

WE GOT US SOME AMPLE TITS, MAGGLE! MAURO! :jbl


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES! 

There's a way to have Smackdown Live put Raw out to the pasture!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm luvin' this despicable heel Eva.... yes yes yes! She plays it so well.


----------



## SAMCRO

Good lord i wish that was a real wardrobe malfunction, sucha fucking tease.


----------



## wkc_23

That becky voice crack lol


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO!!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

I swear half the roster is made up by backstage Josh Matthews type reporters these days.


----------



## JDP2016

Wardrobe malfunction? 

Becky needs to just attack this bitch before the bell rings.


----------



## Dolorian

THE GUY said:


> There was no fucking 2013 Raw diva search


That's the point it is trolling.


----------



## StylesP1

Alexa!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao Never seen a match canceled like this.


----------



## Irrelevant

Becky vs Bliss

Nice.


----------



## Trophies

Becky with that Tony Chimel voice crack.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky has really came a long way on the mic, I was impressed.


----------



## Dell

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Yes, I'll take Alexa over Eva any day. :yum:


----------



## TD_DDT

WHO THE HELL IS THIS??????????? Another model!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MAI SPARKLY WAIFU :ellen

Happy b-day, Alexa. :sk


----------



## Lothario

THE GUY said:


> Did it just say Eva won the 2013 Raw Diva search?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no fucking 2013 Raw diva search



That's the point. :lmao


----------



## Chrome

This should be a good match.


----------



## kpenders

34 minutes in and already worse than Raw


----------



## GCA-FF

Smack down over raw again?


----------



## Dolorian

Becky's voice crack should be her finisher.


----------



## JDP2016

Becky is gonna job to Alexa and the forum will bitch about it all week.


----------



## Phaedra

Hysteria said:


> Ouch! Good luck on that...(the dental surgery, not SmackDown, lol).


Well, Smackdown used to feel a bit like having a huge fucking needle stuck into your gum lol. 

thanks 

I'm feeling happier about smackdown cause Alexa Bitch just showed up and is going to fight Becky lol.


----------



## razzathereaver

The Cleaner said:


> Why the FUCK couldn't JBL stay the hell on RAW.


Better yet, why can't they just fire the annoying prick?


----------



## TD Stinger

I actually really like what they’re doing with the women here. I can’t tell you how many times I heard people complain last week that the matches never happened.

I’m sorry, how many people complained last year when the Diva’s Revolution was going on and it was just match after match every week with no story or context. That’s what they’re creating these last two weeks. Sure, maybe we don’t matches every week but we’re getting something more important with character development that will allow the matches down the road to mean more.


----------



## StylesP1

GCA-FF said:


> Smack down over raw again?


Last nights Raw was worse than the 4th of July Raw. Smackdown already had it beat with the opener. Then we got American Alpha and now Becky vs Alexa? No contest.


----------



## SAMCRO

If Eva's top literally fell all the way off and her tits came out, i'd say i could die a pretty happy man tonight.


----------



## God Movement

Eva needs to go over the whole roster. This is BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky vs Bliss or Nia Jax. SDL > Raw. Come at me bro. :becky


----------



## Dolorian

The Cleaner said:


> Why the FUCK couldn't JBL stay the hell on RAW.


Hell no send that muppet to the pre-show or something!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Is Becky the female Daniel Bryan for most of you?


----------



## TD Stinger

Hysteria said:


> I have a feeling WWE is going to drag out this "injury" angle for a little while. I'm not sure if it's a good ideal but I wouldn't be surprised.


It’s a good idea because it puts even more heat on Eva and adds context to an eventual Becky vs. Eva match. The match itself won’t be anything special but story wise they can do a lot.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Mauro has to relax with the pop-culture references.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Goddammit this is lame.


----------



## JDP2016

They come back from commercial and not only has the match already begun but Becky is getting her ass whooped. LOL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh man those punches by Bliss were terrible :lol


----------



## Lothario

Phaedra said:


> I know, it was just an initial feeling that hasn't gone away. It's not that it was bad in the first 15 just that I wasn't feeling it, maybe i'm just tired ... probably this and the promise of dental surgery in the morning lol.


Wisdom teeth?


----------



## Mainboy

I'm in love with Alexa.


----------



## StylesP1

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Becky the female Daniel Bryan for most of you?


She is the best all around woman in the company. If that was Daniel Bryan then sure.


----------



## wkc_23

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Random: I like to see an Indian (from India) diva in the WWE that was hot and can wrestle.


----------



## wwetna1

Alexa will never forget debuting on her 25th birthday


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Holy fuck. This is amazing.


----------



## God Movement

EVA THE FUCKING GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA 

This is fucking fantastic!


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know its funny, on SD its 30 minutes into the show and we've already had like 3 segments, and are on the 2nd match. Whereas on Raw it was 30 minutes in and we was still looking at Enzo and Cass and JericKO. Just shows you how much faster and easier SD is to watch, the show flows really nicely.


----------



## Irrelevant

Omg. I can't with Eva and this announcer lmao.


----------



## Dolorian

It cost her the match now


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO This shit is retarded.....


----------



## Lothario

This is legitimately hilarious. Happy birthday, Alexa. :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

That black-haired woman is everywhere tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL the narrator for Eva's entrance making his 2nd intro


----------



## razzathereaver

Becky :trips5

Bliss kada

Make this an iron man match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky does the job every time it seems.


----------



## DoubtGin

WHY IS BECKY ONLY LOSING


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! :WOO

And :bjpenn at Eva's heel chicanery.



kpenders said:


> 34 minutes in and already worse than Raw


Did you not see Eva's ample tits show up?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

SmackDown Live! is infinitely better than RAW. :lol


----------



## StylesP1

As a huge Becky fan, i am OK with this. Nice storyline!


----------



## God Movement

Going to feel good when Becky finally overcomes ALL RED EVERYTHING


----------



## JDP2016

Nice job Becky.


See what I did there?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Alexa got lost in the shuffle there.... really a shabby debut, despite the win--it was forgettable. Oh well, happy birthday cutie.


----------



## Omega_VIK

So that's Eva's gimmick now? Making excuses to get out of a match? That's fine as long as I don't have to see her actual wrestle.


----------



## TD Stinger

While it pains my heart every time Becky loses, but what they’re doing with the women on Smackdown is good stuff. Right now you’ve got 5 women with something to do and developing character and on Raw it’s Charlotte vs. Sasha, which is good, and Nia Jax squashing people.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I want to like SD. I really do. But WWE just won't let me.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Man, they love to keep beating Becky.


----------



## Chrome

That voice saying Eva's ready to compete.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nice! The Legend Killsr vs Mexico's Greatest Export is next


----------



## Swissblade

You know SmackDown is doing something right when you're looking forward to an Eva segment lol


----------



## Irrelevant

wwetna1 said:


> Alexa will never forget debuting on her 25th birthday


And winning on it too.


----------



## Phaedra

Bliss is going to get over ... i'm worried more right now for AA cause they've been brought in as a hot ticket and half the audiences don't know who they are and they don't have top opposition. Should bring up the revival onto smackdown or actually build the tag division, who knows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky's always getting screwed, which doesn't sound half bad.  Alexa looked good there.


----------



## Dolorian

They should keep doing this with Eva for a month or two and then have Becky pin her. The pop would be huge.


----------



## Lothario

I don't see how anyone who isn't bias can argue about the superior pacing on SD in comparison to RAW. It isn't even close.


----------



## LaMelo

I feel so bad for Eva Marie! It is always something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway

Dear god, they set up a great winning scenario for Becky and job her again and again. It's so weird. They want her to be over and good, but they don't let her win a meaningful match ever.


----------



## JDP2016

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! :WOO
> 
> And :bjpenn at Eva's heel chicanery.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see Eva's ample tits show up?





razzathereaver said:


> Becky :trips5
> 
> Bliss kada
> 
> Make this an iron man match.


Do any of you dudes get laid? It's no wonder non wrestling fans label us as lonely virgins. I see the same damm smilies every week during RAW and Smackdown whenever some hot chick is on the screen.


----------



## razzathereaver

Lothario said:


> I don't see how anyone who isn't bias can argue about the superior pacing on SD in comparison to RAW. It isn't even close.


The first 45 minutes just flew by. At this point I feel like an hour and a half passed when watching RAW.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday to Alexa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

Lothario said:


> I don't see how anyone who isn't bias can argue about the superior pacing on SD in comparison to RAW. It isn't even close.


Oh the pacing is perfect. It flows so much better. I much prefer the women on SD right now. They all have something to do to build them up whereas its just Sasha and Charlotte on Raw. Wait for Breezango and Usos to enter the discussion with AA. Those will be fun programs. 

Good show so far tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

Lothario said:


> Wisdom teeth?


I got a tooth knocked out doing jiu jitsu ... i've got lazy I wasn't watching but i'm getting my bottom wisdom teeth taken out at the same time as getting my tooth fixed, i don't know how they doin it lol. I might be knocked out ... again by other means this time lol.


----------



## the_hound

Lothario said:


> I don't see how anyone who isn't bias can argue about the superior pacing on SD in comparison to RAW. It isn't even close.


raw is 3 hours, smackdown is 2, no wonder its at a quicker pace


----------



## kpenders

Dolorian said:


> They should keep doing this with Eva for a month or two and then have Becky pin her. The pop would be huge.


 They should have Becky squash her


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sucsks ADR has to job tonight. He could be getting built as an upper-mid card face, but no...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton definitely upped his tats in his time off.


----------



## SAMCRO

God it seems like Becky's entire gimmick is that she gets screwed over constantly. Lol for the longest time, it seems like thats all thats happened, someone turning on Becky, someone screwing her over, someone cheating her out of a win, damn this woman has horrible luck..


----------



## DoubtGin

I seriously hope that Brock loses at Summerslam.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Becky having a bad win-lose ratio is good. She makes a good underdog and is practically the only diva who can lose consistently without losing cred.


----------



## razzathereaver

JDP2016 said:


> Do any of you dudes get laid? It's no wonder non wrestling fans label us as lonely virgins. I see the same damm smilies every week during RAW and Smackdown whenever some hot chick is on the screen.


It's a damn joke, dude, Jesus. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

It hasn't even been an hour yet into the show and Smackdown is ALREADY better than Raw


----------



## Headliner

I totally forgot ADR exists. He's a waste of the roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thought this would main event. Must be the tag match then.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> They should keep doing this with Eva for a month or two and then have Becky pin her. The pop would be huge.


Imagine if Eva cheats her way into winning the new Women’s Championship and then down the road Becky beats her for it. Pop would be huge.


----------



## Dolorian

Are you ready to receive your RKO, perro?


----------



## kpenders

Wow what a pop for Berty


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> God it seems like Becky's entire gimmick is that she gets screwed over constantly. Lol for the longest time, it seems like thats all thats happened, someone turning on Becky, someone screwing her over, someone cheating her out of a win, damn this woman has horrible luck..


What makes it worse is that Becky is easily distracted. All Ric Flair had to do was toss his jacket over her and that was enough for her to release a hold she had over Charlotte. She got distracted by Dana Brooke dressed as Ric Flair at another PPV. She's just dumb.


----------



## Cipher

Who the hell is this ring announcer? He's fucking awful.


----------



## Ronzilla

RKO for the win


----------



## Chrome

Dat crowd reaction for Del Rio.


----------



## DammitChrist

I never thought I'd see myself say this, but I think Alberto Del Rio is underrated lol


----------



## McGee

Bertie always makes me wanna go poop.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lothario said:


> I don't see how anyone who isn't bias can argue about the superior pacing on SD in comparison to RAW. It isn't even close.


Oh yeah for sure, as i said, in the first 30 min on SD we had like 3 segments, and 2 matches. Whereas on Raw we was in the Enzo and Cass and JeriKo segment for the entire first 30 minutes.


----------



## LaMelo

I guess it will be like this for Del Rio until his contract expires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino

Orale perros!


----------



## PRODIGY

I thought ADR was going to be a main-event player when he returned.


----------



## Bret Hart

Del Rio was an idiot for leaving Lucha Underground.


----------



## kpenders

Shame, Del Rio is great but his sole defining characteristic is being Mexican


----------



## BuzzKillington

DammitC said:


> Nice! The Legend Killsr vs Mexico's Greatest Export is next


Orton is back on the coke?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Becky goes from being in Diva's Wretlemania triple threat, complete afterthought, constant jobbing, Natalya and now Eva Marie is her next feud. Girl can't catch a damn break.

I'll give a pass on the Alexa Bliss debut though.


----------



## Phaedra

Envy said:


> I thought ADR was going to be a main-event player when he returned.


yep, so did he.


----------



## Lothario

the_hound said:


> raw is 3 hours, smackdown is 2, no wonder its at a quicker pace


Uh, yah, no kidding, which is my point that it makes no sense that you still have people debating that isn't a huge advantage going forward. :lol It flows better and is easier to follow and that will be huge going forward whether anyone likes it or not lol


----------



## LaMelo

I never thought they could build Randy Orton back up this fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Otunga and JBL are just...go away.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Was this the first time they mentioned ADR's MMA career?


----------



## imthegame19

EL SHIV said:


> Thought this would main event. Must be the tag match then.



Yeah Ambrose is the champ and top guy on the show. Whatever match he's in is going to main event. Del Rio is going to job here to Orton in less then 10 minutes probably. It's clear Del Rio is in the dog house right now.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Every time one of the commentators mentions what's trending, I hope that particular week's TV ratings drops by 1 point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Orton hasn't worn out his welcome with the audience...yet. Give it time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Envy said:


> I thought ADR was going to be a main-event player when he returned.


In the words of his woman


----------



## Natecore

Yep, everything I hate about Blandy and Del Bore-o in one match.


----------



## LaMelo

They could cancel the second hour and Smackdown would still win this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?









Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.


----------



## JDP2016

CAMVP said:


> I never thought they could build Randy Orton back up this fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well he is pretty good. At times overrated but pretty good. Shouldn't be hard to build up someone who was never brought down in the first place. This isn't Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Afrolatino

If you take the N from Orton and say Orto, that means anus in spanish:lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Chrome said:


> With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.


Rock and Brock are the only part time assholes who haven't wrestled on Raw. 

That's why I'll always appreciate Batista, he actually wrestled on Raw as did Sting. 

"Rock and Brock are too big to wrestle on Raw" <--- that notion right there is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Natecore

Chrome said:


> With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.


Even Hogan wrestled on free television occasionally. Brock has the sweetest gig in wrestling history.


----------



## PRODIGY

Chrome said:


> With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.


WWE is pretty much Brock's bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah Ambrose is the champ and top guy on the show. Whatever match he's in is going to main event. Del Rio is going to job here to Orton in less then 10 minutes probably. It's clear Del Rio is in the *dog house* right now.


You mean the* casa del perro*? :delrio


----------



## AngryConsumer

The pacing, the flow, the talent and match structure is why Smackdown Live's future is THAT much greater than Raw's.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Why are they bringing up ADR getting Cro Cop'd?


----------



## Chrome

Afrolatino said:


> If you take the N from Orton and say Orto, that means anus in spanish:lol


----------



## Lothario

Del Rio read the headline on Roman getting popped and clearly abandoned the juice. :lol


----------



## LaMelo

JDP2016 said:


> Well he is pretty good. At times overrated but pretty good. Shouldn't be hard to build up someone who was never brought down in the first place. This isn't Dolph Ziggler.



He was very stale before he was injured. He was always good but needed a heel turn. They have made it seem like he has a chance vs. Lesnar (he still doesn't). :welbeck I guess it is like my beloved friend @EL SHIV said and just give it time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Man Del Rio should really be used better should at least be on the IC chase, instead of Apollo who noone cares for.

Properly regrets leaving Lucha Underground.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

"He might have to tap" - David Otunga.


----------



## JDP2016

Chrome said:


> With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.


You'd have better luck getting a 5 star match out of Eva Marie. It would suck if Orton got hurt in one of these matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

Did Otunga just say that Orton should tap out to an illegal Cross Armbreaker hold on the ropes?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JBL so horrible - "He hurt that shoulder (pause because he forgot who he faced) in the match last week"

And he actually hurt his shoulder in his match against Miz :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Don't fuck up your shoulder again, Orton.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Bret Hart said:


> Del Rio was an idiot for leaving Lucha Underground.


I agree 100% but I don't blame him for going where he can make the most money....


----------



## LaMelo

I think Mauro just said injured balls in Spanish! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

I will say i do hate that Lesnar has been back with WWE for what? 4 years now? And has still yet to have a single match on Raw or SD. I get the saving him for the big ppvs when he first came back, but the dude has been back a long ass time now. The guy could have a match on Raw and would still be just as valuable for the ppv. Its not like "Oh this guy wrestled on Raw i don't wanna buy this ppv to see him now".


----------



## MyaTheBee

These shoulder bumps are making me cringe....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Randy sells that shoulder legit as hell.


----------



## SpeedStick

WWE should do Lesnar vs Swagger on Monday


----------



## PRODIGY

Lol maggle


----------



## Ronzilla

anyone know who that dude with the longhair is in the front row who's always at shows..with his grandma or somethin


----------



## DammitChrist

No, Orton! That isn't the Spanish announce table D:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JBL misses his Maggle.


----------



## LaMelo

I smell a rematch coming next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

They are going for an injury angle with Orton; it's not like he needs an excuse for losing at Summerslam but interesting.


----------



## Headliner

They really going to wear this "outta no where" line out.:no:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why are they giving Randy the handicap for Summerslam instead of Brock?


----------



## Lothario

I guess this is them appeasing ADR? Semi-protected him here and Randy looks even stronger than he would have just winning straight up. I like it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

This commentary..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

RKO outta nowhere!

Been nicer if he would've added some chairshots in too.


----------



## Chrome

See ya on the 4th season of Lucha Lunderground El Patron.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Otunga sounds 12 when his voice goes up a notch.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah I think they will play that injury with Orton to protect his loss against Lesnar.


----------



## DammitChrist

"That's what I'm taking about Joe!" - David Otunga 2016


----------



## JDP2016

God I hate JBL's voice when he yells.


----------



## Ronzilla

my favorite guy--> Heath Slater BABAYY


----------



## StylesP1

Heath :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Why is Del Rio sitting in that guys lap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino

Not a good gimmick having the crowd worring for Orton's arm every match...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ADR ran like a scalded perro earlier. At least he didn't eat the pin.


----------



## DoubtGin

Match was pretty decent.


----------



## imthegame19

I'm surprised they made Del Rio look stronger then expected there.


----------



## wwetna1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why are they giving Randy the handicap for Summerslam instead of Brock?


Because he missed 10 months and had shoulder surgery


----------



## Trophies

Can they rehire Striker and Mathews?


----------



## Bret Hart

Rhino is fucking huge


----------



## MyaTheBee

Why Otunga so bad....I am not even trying to be mean...The dude is just awful.


----------



## Ichigo87

Envy said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Orton wrestling all these matches, would it kill Lesnar to have 1 match on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Raw's ratings this week, they could use the lift.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is pretty much Brock's bitch.
Click to expand...

Why is this something to revel in?


----------



## God Movement

Why the fuck did Rhyno ask about Slater's pool LMAO


----------



## DoubtGin

Slater is just turning into another Sandow.


----------



## wwetna1

Political Rhyno vs lying dad Heath Slater Baby ...


----------



## TD Stinger

Slater and Rhyno having an actual intellectual conversation. Given their characters, this is actually a surreal moment, lol.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Rhyno is going to win for the people of Dearborn, Michigan! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Why are they booking rhino like this lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rhyno confirmed as an anti welfare Republican.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

This mellow version of Rhyno is so...:bored

I need the Rhino who would rip opponents apart with GORE...GORE...*GORE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo

Heath Slater has to pay for his swimming pool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue

Paige gets it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763172351840178176


----------



## 3ku1

ADR deserves a run imo. The guy could be a top heel on SD. Everyone just hates him in the crowd (Butthurt Paige fans prob :lol). But the man can go in the ring. Very underrated by WWE imo.


----------



## wwetna1

God Movement said:


> Why the fuck did Rhyno ask about Slater's pool LMAO


Follow him home and gore him into I guess lol. 

I still remember Rhyno killing the last SD set during the invasion


----------



## Lothario

Slater is sorta funny. Never thought I'd be a fan. That promo with Rhyno was awkwardly awesome which is what they were going for. :lol These crowds today are so terrible at giving feedback and getting into the show if it's not someone in the main event. Jesus H. No pulse whatsoever.


----------



## PRODIGY

It's a shame Heath hasn't won a midcard title yet.


----------



## SAMCRO

God Otunga doesn't have a voice for announcing at all, JBL as horrible as he is has a voice that you can accept as an announcer, Mauro sounds like an announcer, Otunga sounds like some schmuck from the crowd jumped the barricade and is trying to call a match. He has this geeky voice with no gruff or anything, like when he said "Thats what i'm talking about right there!" when Orton RKO'ed ADR, his voice still sounded dull and geeky. 

I never thought i'd say it but someone is worse than Saxton at announcing, at least Saxton as horrible as he fucking is has a voice for announcing, its just the words that come out of his mouth are so damn awful.


----------



## wwetna1

3ku1 said:


> ADR deserves a run imo. The guy could be a top heel on SD. Everyone just hates him in the crowd (Butthurt Paige fans prob :lol). But the man can go in the ring. Very underrated by WWE imo.


WWE isn;t his problem, they have never been. He has a problem getting reactions from weekly big audiences. He always has had the issue despite his great wrestling skill


----------



## Dolorian

Replace Otunga and JBL with Renee Young on commentary.


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol still remember Edge ripping off Gore, Gore Gore and using Spear, Spear, Spear. :fpalm


----------



## LaMelo

Slater should show up in NXT next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> God Otunga doesn't have a voice for announcing at all, JBL as horrible as he is has a voice that you can accept as an announcer, Mauro sounds like an announcer, Otunga sounds like some schmuck from the crowd jumped the barricade and is trying to call a match. He has this geeky voice with no gruff or anything, like when he said "Thats what i'm talking about right there!" when Orton RKO'ed ADR, his voice still sounded dull and geeky.
> 
> I never thought i'd say it but someone is worse than Saxton at announcing, at least Saxton as horrible as he fucking is has a voice for announcing, its just the words that come out of his mouth are so damn awful.


Tom Phillips should have got the call to announce or left King. Lord I don't want Otunga calling NXT though


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763177693055778816


----------



## ironcladd1

God Movement said:


> Why the fuck did Rhyno ask about Slater's pool LMAO


Because actual/legitimate poor people don't have pools


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon Heath. The hottest available free agent needs to come to SDL, baby!


----------



## wkc_23

CRINGE


----------



## JDP2016

Nice to see the Miz is worried about Apollo Crews. LOL


----------



## Therapy

Is this real life?


----------



## wwetna1

Miz and PAige are hilarious in the movie, just like they were in the Christmas movie. They play well off one another


----------



## Chrome

Scooby bout to rape Miz. :mj2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Did miz just get jacked by Scooby Doo or did I have a stroke?


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE ONE MAN BAND BAYBAY!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

One man band!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Did he even try using the handle to open the door


----------



## wkc_23

Pulling for SLATER BABBYYYYYYYYY!!!.. Fuck Rhyno.


----------



## drougfree

the fuck is that unk4


----------



## LaMelo

Scooby Doo is a thief!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Scooby Doo should be nowhere close wrestling, the fuck


----------



## razzathereaver

God bless The Miz :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love how they still use Rhyno's 2003 titantron.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Scooby's gonna hit Maryse doggy style. kada


----------



## JDP2016

Yeah lets have old ass has been Rhyno go over the much younger Heath Slater.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

I've thought the last two SmackDowns (including the first post-draft one which was savaged on here) were OK. Tonight's episode isn't much better than last night's RAW unfortunately. Nothing particularly interesting about it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyone else thought Apollo Crews was in that Scooby Doo costume for a second there?


----------



## wwetna1

Why just list Hardcore and ECW championships when Rhyno was US and Tag champ in WWE?


----------



## GCA-FF

Just get Miz off my tv


----------



## Prayer Police

Why does David Otunga sound like a nerd?


----------



## N3LL14

Did that graphic call Rhyno a 3x ECW Hardcore Champion. Maybe I read it wrong.


----------



## Trophies

Ryhno has such an awkward body shape.


----------



## foc

Another Scooby Doo appearance. Should have brought The Bunny to interact with him.


----------



## LaMelo

Those tights are nice for a free agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This has to be a wet dream for @3MB4Life

Slater getting a competitive match on live TV ?

EDIT - Wasn't as competitive as I thought it would be :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

He just said.."the major key here.." again fucking guy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

JDP2016 said:


> Do any of you dudes get laid? It's no wonder non wrestling fans label us as lonely virgins. I see the same damm smilies every week during RAW and Smackdown whenever some hot chick is on the screen.


It's just harmless fun. Lighten up, ******.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Otunga is so fucking bad at his job just when JBL has been improving, someone much worse comes in.


----------



## wwetna1

DammitC said:


> Anyone else thought Apollo Crews was in that Scooby Doo costume for a second there?


That was obvious. Sells the movie and gives him something to add to his character. Also should make Miz notice him


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

JBL stealing dem jokes from King Lawler's dusty jokebook, :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Did Otunga really try and explain Bryan giving Heath chances is because they was in Nexus together? Lol Bryan was in Nexus for one fucking night, did he get that attached to Heath in that one night? Otunga needs to seriously be fired.

He's living prove that Vince is a racist motherfucker who thinks each announce team needs a token black guy to appear not to be racist.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Wow the one time the Ref wasn't blind.


----------



## wkc_23

Well, fuck.. The storyline continues :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Dear lord!! That man has kids to feed!


----------



## imthegame19

3ku1 said:


> ADR deserves a run imo. The guy could be a top heel on SD. Everyone just hates him in the crowd (Butthurt Paige fans prob :lol). But the man can go in the ring. Very underrated by WWE imo.




I believe that Del Rio was originally going to have Ziggler role at Summerslam. When WWE decided to put the belt on Ambrose and it go to Smackdown. But Del Rio clearly did something to get heat on him. He got eliminated early in the battle royal two weeks ago and wasn't even used on last weeks show. So maybe tonight was a sign of WWE giving him another chance again.


----------



## LaMelo

Never trust a politician!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

The Gore is the best spear that I have ever seen. Beats Goldberg, IMO.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Slater.


----------



## GCA-FF

Get Otunga off my TV too while I'm at it...that would be the key to having a better smack down


----------



## Ronzilla

I can't even hear Otunga half of the time...where's Vince McMahon's commentating skills when you need 'em.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

RHYNO YOU DAMN POLITICIAN !! 

Best thing that JBL ever said ahahahah


----------



## The real Axel

JBL mentioning Rhino's NWA World Title from his TNA run!


----------



## razzathereaver

The Ref decides NOW is a good time to not be a dumbass :cuss:


----------



## JDP2016

wwetna1 said:


> That was obvious. Sells the movie and gives him something to add to his character. Also should make Miz notice him


Yeah that would be too obvious which is why they didn't do it. Could have sold the match well.


----------



## Chrome

Poor Slater. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Dr. Middy *I hope everyone has accepted that Alexa Bliss will be pushed over Becky.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heath was screwed! :cuss: BTW, now that was a spear. :reigns2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dying Bray? In a normal TV tag match?!

Bray has gone full retard all night! I swear!!!!


----------



## Phaedra

Man, are WWE so certain they won't get complaints over all that WV shit?


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Did Otunga really try and explain Bryan giving Heath chances is because they was in Nexus together? Lol Bryan was in Nexus for one fucking night, did he get that attached to Heath in that one night? Otunga needs to seriously be fired.
> 
> He's living prove that Vince is a racist motherfucker who thinks each announce team needs a token black guy to appear not to be racist.


Thy spent months together on NXT and in FCW but that was a stretch


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Rhyno stealing Roman Reigns' move. :y2j


----------



## LaMelo

The Wyatt Family doesn't need to get any smaller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee

Eric Rowan's parents used to ask him why he can't be more like Lloyd Braun Strowman.


----------



## razzathereaver

Did Rowan just bark like a dog while wearing the sheep mask? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dr. Middy *I hope everyone has accepted that Alexa Bliss will be pushed over Becky.*


Wouldn't be surprised if they go that route.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Maybe they should bring Rock back and have him put Heath over. Hey, it worked for Lance Storm.


----------



## wwetna1

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah that would be too obvious which is why they didn't do it. Could have sold the match well.


They still have enough time for him to be seen driving it or for them to suspend disbelief and come to SD next week in it.


----------



## StylesP1

Phaedra said:


> Man, are WWE so certain they won't get complaints over all that WV shit?


Im from WV and that really pissed me off. Marrying cousins is legal in some states. WV isnt one of them. The "reading not being a strong point" was another bullshit statement.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Heath screwed Heath.


----------



## LaMelo

Slater should have been quiet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

7 kids? He sticking and moving.


----------



## 3ku1

imthegame19 said:


> I believe that Del Rio was originally going to have Ziggler role at Summerslam. When WWE decided to put the belt on Ambrose and it go to Smackdown. But Del Rio clearly did something to get heat on him. He got eliminated early in the battle royal two weeks ago and wasn't even used on last weeks show. So maybe tonight was a sign of WWE giving him another chance again.


Del Rio apparently has serious heat with HHH backstage apparently. Not to mention his SO has heat too. But you know it is all part of the wrestling buisness. Gotta be smart. It is all politics. I think I Would like ADR to go back to his Destiny Character in 2010, that was his best work imo. That would mean he is going for the world title, so Not sure sure WWE See him as a main event guy, maybe an upper card kinda guy like Sheamus.


----------



## razzathereaver

7 KIDS?!!


----------



## Prayer Police

that guy in the yellow Macho Man shirt is really feelin' it.

I want to see Heath deal with Reagal in NXT now.


----------



## wwetna1

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Maybe they should bring Rock back and have him put Heath over. Hey, it worked for Lance Storm.


Still the only guy to get him boring chants for a match


----------



## God Movement

Carmella

:lawler

money


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Carmella's legs.

Hot hot legs.

Legs so hot they fry an egg.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Good lord, what a stomach


----------



## Ronzilla

Carmella annoys the fuk outta me and she doesn't even sound like shes from Staten Island


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Heathy Baby and Deadshot forming a tag team to support their kids = :vince$


----------



## LaMelo

Carmella was ready tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Break! Break! Break!


----------



## wwetna1

That was smart by Carmella kept talking to wait for the sneak attack


----------



## God Movement

Carmella is far too unlikable to be a face. She's a piece of shit. Needs to be heel


----------



## razzathereaver

Carmella reminds me of Harley Quinn's voice from TAS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Clem Layfield deserves better! :cuss:


----------



## GCA-FF

LMAO HEATH SLATER

And Carmella...get in the ring and quit...talking. -_-


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, we got some fans in the arena that knows about Carmella's association with Enzo and Cass


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Two Divas matches on the show with no title. Hmm...


----------



## JDP2016

Ronzilla said:


> Carmella annoys the fuk outta me and she doesn't even sound like shes from Staten Island


She's not. 

Was that a _"How you doin"_ chant????


----------



## Dolorian

These two should have a shouting match, the one with the most annoying voice wins.


----------



## wwetna1

Natalya is shit when she opens her mouth


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why did they change Carmella's entrance catchphrase ? This new one is horrible..


----------



## LaMelo

Carmella is still sore where Big Cass was pounding her earlier. :banderas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

"Natty is feeling herself too much"

kada


----------



## Phaedra

StylesP1 said:


> Im from WV and that really pissed me off. Marrying cousins is legal in some states. WV isnt one of them. The "reading not being a strong point" was another bullshit statement.


Yeah but Vince thinks if you talk with an accent you're an idiot or something. It was just heavy on man like you leave school after what was it 6th grade, and reading isn't a strong point, and his cousin is his wife, and so much shit, talking so much shit.


----------



## Bayley <3

Watching olympics. 

Was Evas "malfunction" legit or part of an angle?


----------



## Ronzilla

JDP2016 said:


> She's not.
> 
> Was that a _"How you doin"_ chant????


--it's a bad gimmic for her and yes I believe so but just switched to watch Michael Phelps!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Holy God, those sex screams from Carmella!


----------



## drougfree

no aj tonight?:trips7


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Bayley <3 said:


> Watching olympics.
> 
> Was Evas "malfunction" legit or part of an angle?


Part of the greatest angle of the year.


----------



## Prayer Police

They should stop with these camera angles. And it seems like there's ringside mics.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Get Natalya off of my TV screen. 

Jesus.


----------



## DoubtGin

Thoses noises though


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nice move by Carmella. Is that innovative?


----------



## Dolorian

That damn screaming, so annoying!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nattie probably farted on her.


----------



## Ace

So no AJ-Cena promo or anything.

Wow, what the hell is wrong with this company fpalm

No wonder they're irrelevant today.


----------



## LaMelo

Carmella wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why was Carmella screaming when she was the one doing the hold?


----------



## wwetna1

The HHH girls getting the W's


----------



## MyaTheBee

Carmella screams.....Shut the fuck up?!


----------



## Trophies

Newbie women getting the wins tonight.


----------



## JDP2016

Straw Hat said:


> So no AJ-Cena promo or anything.
> 
> Wow, what the hell is wrong with this company fpalm
> 
> No wonder they're irrelevant today.


They are up next so don't you feel like a clown right about now?


----------



## LaMelo

At least I get my Cena and AJ video package.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why was Carmella screaming when she was the one doing the hold?


Kayfabe wise she is stretching her abdomen when she reaches back to hook her feet. NAtalya had held her in an abdominal stretch and constantly slapped her in her rib cage a minute before the move


----------



## JBLoser

Natalya, in all seriousness, might be the least charismatic wrestler ever. Holy shit, her mannerisms are so bad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Nice move by Carmella. Is that innovative?


No that's her finisher, she usually sets it up with a reverse STO.


----------



## Chrome

Carmella a screamer.


----------



## Ace

JDP2016 said:


> They are up next so don't you feel like a clown right about now?


 Should of had spread it out better, it's silly to have it before the main event.


----------



## wwetna1

Naomi hasn't traveled with the roster since her husband got hurt, so I wonder if she gets on next week since he returned to work overseas. I would actually prefer NAomi with Uso Crazy


----------



## razzathereaver

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why was Carmella screaming when she was the one doing the hold?


She's the Banshee that Finn talked about last night.


----------



## wwetna1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No that's her finisher, she usually sets it up with a reverse STO.


That or she had recently been doing a bronco buster followed by a super kick to do the finisher


----------



## MyaTheBee

JBLoser said:


> Natalya, in all seriousness, might be the least charismatic wrestler ever. Holy shit, her mannerisms are so bad.


Looks extremely forced and repetitive...


----------



## LaMelo

You would think Styles has to win to move onto Ambrose but I'm sure old man Vince will push hard for Cena to win at SummerSlam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

Phelps, baby! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Straw Hat said:


> Should of had spread it out better, it's silly to have it before the main event.


Why wouldn't SD's secondary solo main event be promoted second to last to end the show , right before the title match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Didn't expect Nattie to lose. Liked her finisher. Now we knows what Big Cass hears nightly with that scream. :curry2


----------



## Bayley <3

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61824042 said:


> Part of the greatest angle of the year.


If you say so.... kay


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is there such a loud fucking echo where Renne is talking?


----------



## Phaedra

I'm out for smackdown now. swimming, i've had it on pause for too long lol. 

ciao for now


----------



## JDP2016

Damm Renee, you forgot to mention Carmella's win over Nattie.


----------



## the_hound

well this has been fucking dire, just like yesterday and now today, dreadful.


----------



## LaMelo

That looks tight on the neck of Renee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Bayley <3 said:


> If you say so.... kay


You'll be #seduced soon enough.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I think AJ Styles vs John Cena is the Feud of the Year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CWC is the best announced and best WWE product currently.


----------



## SAMCRO

How could Cass honestly fuck Carmella without killing her? Dude is a giant and shes one of the smallest females in the company. Must look like a grown man raping a 10 year old when they're having sex.


----------



## LaMelo

Cena will leave soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

This promo>>


----------



## StylesP1

This promo :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

WWE does a great job with these videos.


----------



## MyaTheBee

SAMCRO said:


> How could Cass honestly fuck Carmella without killing her? Dude is a giant and shes one of the smallest females in the company. *Must look like a grown man raping a 10 year old when they're having sex.*


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol :lol @ Baron Crobin beating the shit out of Kalisto.


----------



## DoubtGin

I thought there's a live event today so some are missing.


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin beat the fuck out the midget lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Baron Corbin just lifted Kalisto up like a child.

And it still wasn't intimidating.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Corbin looks like he is picking up a little kid.


----------



## ironcladd1

GTFO with this long recap shit.


----------



## LaMelo

Baron Corbin is a bad man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah this match ends in fuckery.


----------



## Trophies

Baron Corbin kicking the shit outta Kalisto.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corbin continuing his streak of preshow feuds.


----------



## Bayley <3

:surprise:


FRONT PAGE STORY★;61824378 said:


> You'll be #seduced soon enough.


Not when I find the idea of it stupid enough to make me delete my recorded episode of smackdown. :draper2


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Would have loved a prerecorded sit down interview with these guys, but that video package was better than nothing.


----------



## StylesP1

Ready for this Ziggler heel turn. He is better as a heel


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol @ Corbin putting the beatdown on kalisto on hold to tell security to shut the hell up, then they all got quit while he finished kicking his ass lol.


----------



## LaMelo

This match is going to be pretty long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

Every word out of Otunga's mouth sounds like it has been pre-recorded. :HA


----------



## imthegame19

Looks like Corbin/Kalisto pre-show match for Summerslam is happening.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope Dolph Ziggler continues with his motivation, intensity, and new attitude.


----------



## Dolorian

AngryConsumer said:


> Every word out of Otunga's mouth sounds like it has been pre-recorded.


My mind has completely blocked him out at this point, don't even hear him anymore.


----------



## Lothario

Undeniable that Dean has gained back the mass. Its a better look. Really small but I wonder why he doesn't change the wife beater like he used to.


----------



## Donnie

This SD has been stellar from start to finish, well done WWE well done.


----------



## LaMelo

Kalisto just doesn't fit on Smackdown. Just trade him for Cesaro and get it over with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Disappointed that the video of Styles/Cena was just a recap. Nothing new.


----------



## Dolorian

So for how long is Goldberg going to keep marching towards Supplex City? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

CAMVP said:


> Baron Corbin is a bad man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah...










He's a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad man!!!


----------



## LaMelo

Dolorian said:


> Disappointed that the video of Styles/Cena was just a recap. Nothing new.



The writers hands are kind of tied with Cena and AJ on tour. I like it but it is what I had hoped for at the least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

My god, why didn't they do the entrance during commercial break and jump right into the match? Second Wyatt entrance of the night, sigh.


----------



## LaMelo

I guess there will be one more commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Still find it amusing WWE attempts to push Bray as this intimidating monster after all his shit booking. How many feuds has this guy lost? He's been beaten more times than virgins dick. Still can't get passed his Cena burial, that feud severely hurt his credibility, and still does to this day imo.


----------



## Dolorian

Commercials already?


----------



## MyaTheBee

Gotta love the timing for these commercial breaks...


----------



## LaMelo

I wasn't expecting a commercial break so soon. They may squeeze two breaks in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart

Why do 2 hours fly by?


----------



## Dolorian

Bret Hart said:


> Why do 2 hours fly by?


Because you fell asleep while watching?


----------



## LaMelo

This episode has flown by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart

Dolorian said:


> Because you fell asleep while watching?


Not gonna lie did end up knocking out after Eva.


----------



## LaMelo

Please let that be the last commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Fuckery to take place at any moment now...


----------



## DoubtGin

Without contest the better show this week.

Nothing spectacular, but every segment was part of a feud (I'd like to ignore that Scooby Doo shit). Orton vs Del Rio is questionable but I guess that is supposed to show how Orton is a dangerous opponent.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Dolorian said:


> My god, why didn't they do the entrance during commercial break and jump right into the match? Second Wyatt entrance of the night, sigh.


Yeah, but at least they didn't get a jobber entrance.


----------



## LaMelo

This could be the beginning of the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Steve Austin watching the match right now...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler's on fire.


----------



## wkc_23

Beautiful spin kick... Wow.


----------



## Lothario

Rowan is actually pretty underrated in the ring. He's no Harper but he can go.


----------



## DammitChrist

That near fall by Ziggler....


----------



## wwetna1

holy botch brose


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jesus, Ambrose seems so uncoordinated and sloppy.


----------



## Dolorian

Ambrose botched a bit there with the ropes?


----------



## Prayer Police

So, is the superkick Zigger's finisher now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lunatic lariat lol


----------



## wkc_23

BOTCH


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

How soon before they call it "Sweet Zig Music"?


----------



## Natecore

Dean Ambrose, ladies and gentlemen. Your WWE Champion fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee

Suicide botch...


----------



## SAMCRO

God Ziggler even falling on his opponents like HBK after the superkick now fpalm Just give it up motherfucker you aint HBK.


----------



## Lothario

YES!!


----------



## Headliner

Nice to see the World Champion almost kill himself with that suicide dive.

I thought Ziggler would superkick him again. Good to see it was the other way around.


----------



## Dolorian

Steve Austin's reaction to that ending...


----------



## mightymike1986

Superkick mysteriously has gained power? It can actually finish now?


----------



## DoubtGin

Ending was a bit too safe for my liking. Nothing really came out of it.


----------



## Afrolatino

Just I think Ziggler's finisher instead of Sweet chin music, it should be Popeye chin's music...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dean's dive. Hangover from that pidcast.


----------



## Trophies

Would've been so much better with a super kick there.


----------



## MyaTheBee

mightymike1986 said:


> Superkick mysteriously has gained power? It can actually finish now?


Only for dollar store HBK's.


----------



## Dolorian

EL SHIV said:


> Dean's dive. Hangover from that pidcast.


The ropes probably asked him about his childhood...


----------



## Chrome

Decent, if somewhat uneventful show. Good thing Ambrose didn't kill himself from that Suicide Dive botch.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Everyone loves seeing Ziggler get his ass kicked, apparently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SAMCRO said:


> God Ziggler even falling on his opponents like HBK after the superkick now fpalm Just give it up motherfucker you aint HBK.


I agree. It's beyond ridiculous. He ain't no HBK.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


DoubtGin said:


> Thoses noises though


All I can think about is "BIG" Cass...

P.S. 

Damn I meant to finish this post last year... LMFAO.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Dolph was in the middle of the run-up of Dean for the suicide dive :lmao


----------



## Lothario

Tweener Ambrose is money and has the crowds approval. :lol Dirty Deeds could be what the Stunner was. Heel or face: you can get it at any time, and I can't wait for Shane McMahon to get it around WM season. :lmao I was never big on it to start but it's popping the crowd and actually being put over as legit. Glad they're running with and Dean is finally beginning to feel like the champ. Dolph was a ball of energy and the MVP of the main event tonight. Didn't enjoy this week's episode better than last week's, but it was more enjoyablefor me than RAW as a whole and didn't overstay it's welcome.

Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Hurin

Apart from Becky losing YET AGAIN (seriously hire some local gals for one night for this shit) very good episode. Smackdown easily won this week.


----------



## Danica

Even without AJ and Cena, Smackdown was still better than RAW this week.
Smooth transition throughout the whole show, 2 hours passed by fast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love the crowd Yessing the Heartfake Zig being taken out. Future endeavor this jobber.


----------



## Asuka842

Hurin said:


> Apart from Becky losing YET AGAIN (seriously hire some local gals for one night for this shit) very good episode. Smackdown easily won this week.


Agreed.


----------



## imthegame19

LOL the crowd loved Ambrose dirty deeds on Ziggler. Even though he's a popular baby face. They need to keep the edgy Ambrose going with him hitting Dirty Deeds on anyone at anytime.


----------



## Chrome

Think Smackdown wins again this week.


----------



## Lothario

Natecore said:


> Dean Ambrose, ladies and gentlemen. Your WWE Champion fpalm


He got caught up on the ropes once and some of you are pretending the fucking sky is falling. Couldn't be anymore transparent. Yeah, he botched, and 30 seconds later, the crowd was eating out of the palm of his hand and on their feet for him ending the show with a Dirty Deeds to the baby face. 


It's miraculous Vince hasn't come out on air and personally stripped of him the title I guess. It's almost as if he likes him. :lol


----------



## Asuka842

Ambrose taking some inspiration from Stone Cold it would seem, nice.


----------



## DammitChrist

Raw: 1

Smackdown: 2


----------



## TD Stinger

Another solid show.

Oh and to all making fun of Ambrose, you realize he had to jump over Ziggler in the middle of the ring, stop his momentum, and then try to jump through the ropes. But you know, just keep doing your Austin memes.


----------



## StylesP1

Smackdown easily up 2-1. Good show tonight. Not as good as last week, but not bad either. Being able to put on 2 hours of entertaining wrestling while missing Styles and Cena is impressive. Ziggler was great again tonight. Their feud is so much better than Rollins/Balor(if you can even call that a feud).


----------



## wwetna1

Eva calling Carmella boring, saying she does too much, screams too much, and eyes are weird ... wow ... also added she doesn't pay attention to what she says


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Their feud is so much better than Rollins/Balor(if you can even call that a feud).


The Ziggler/Ambrose feud made 0 progress tonight. You could have skipped this week and you wouldn't have missed anything new or relevant about the feud.


----------



## Ace

StylesP1 said:


> Smackdown easily up 2-1. Good show tonight. Not as good as last week, but not bad either. Being able to put on 2 hours of entertaining wrestling while missing Styles and Cena is impressive. Ziggler was great again tonight. *Their feud is so much better than Rollins/Balor(if you can even call that a feud).*


 But what about the cool paint! We're going to see it at Summerslam! fpalm


----------



## wwetna1

Miz and Bryan together ... YES


----------



## StylesP1

Dolorian said:


> The Ziggler/Ambrose feud made 0 progress tonight. You could have skipped this week and you wouldn't have missed anything new or relevant about the feud.


Do you know what tonight did? Another week of having them together, conversing, wrestling, being in each other's presence, and Ambrose getting the better of him to close the show. What in the fuck did Balor and Rollins do last night? Jack fucking shit. Balor wasn't even there. 

So while you think the feud didn't advance, at least they started and ended the show. Both of them. That is what a Championship feud is.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Good show this week. With Cena and Styles back next week, I hope they kick it into further gear on the go home show.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Renee and Daniel Bryan keeping kayfabe and Eva just comes and shat on the kayfabe.


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Do you know what tonight did? Another week of having them together, conversing, wrestling, being in each other's presence, and Ambrose getting the better of him to close the show. What in the fuck did Balor and Rollins do last night? Jack fucking shit. Balor wasn't even there.


There are different ways of progressing and building up a feud, being in each other's presence isn't the only way nor a necessary condition for that. Everything Ambrose and Ziggler did tonight revolved around the match with Wyatt. It was extrinsic to their feud. Balor/Rollins last night was about characterization, which is particularly important for Balor who is new to the main roster. It was all about who these two men are and how they perceive each other (which Ambrose/Ziggler did last week to their credit). Next comes the clash, where they already announced that Rollins will be calling out the Demon King (Balor's alter ego).




> So while you think the feud didn't advance, at least they started and ended the show. Both of them. That is what a Championship feud is.


Again, that is something extrinsic to the feud itself.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> There are different ways of progressing and building up a feud, being in each other's presence isn't the only way nor a necessary condition for that. Everything Ambrose and Ziggler did tonight revolved around the match with Wyatt. It was extrinsic to their feud. Balor/Rollins last night was about characterization, which is particularly important for Balor who is new to the main roster. It was all about who these two men are and how they perceive each other (which Ambrose/Ziggler did last week to their credit). Next comes the clash, where they already announced that Rollins will be calling out the Demon King (Balor's alter ego).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that is something extrinsic to the feud itself.


 They can define the characters but they also need to add heat and meaning to the feud. They're just fighting over a title with the biggest part of the feud being the question of whether is Balor going to show up in paint or not.

I mean wtf?


----------



## safc-scotty

Talking Smack is good, feels like the old post shows from the NXT specials which I used to love.


----------



## Dolorian

Straw Hat said:


> They can define the characters but they also need to add heat and meaning to the feud. They're just fighting over a title with the biggest part of the feud being the question of whether Balor going to show up in paint or not.
> 
> I mean wtf?


If that is your take then you have missed an important part of the feud that has already been laid out. First, the Demon King kayfabe has been presented as an actual alter ego of Balor so you thinking of it as Balor just showing up in paint or not is a misrepresentation of that. Second, over and over Rollins has been mocking Balor about doing everything he did first and better than him. Balor has a chance here to do upstage Rollins by becoming the first Universal Champion and do something Rollins can't discredit or boast about. Rollins for his part is being questioned about having everything handed to him due to his relationship with Stephanie to try and undermine his credibility, he too has a chance to prove again why he is the man.

Not saying the build up has been perfect, they could have done a better job this week with somethings but to say that Rollins/Balor did "jack fucking shit" to progress their feud yesterday is simply incorrect.


----------



## Shenroe

60 pages... 60 fucking pages. That's how "good" this SDL was. 
Ambrose after being put on Blast in front of thousands people get back to his own meh self. That opening promo was all over the place and the crowd want feeling it too. Last week he was direct, didn't make those weird body gesture and kept his serous sue and it was great. And what about his match, smh, I won't even blame him, it's probably just the producers going: "you know what Austin said about raising the bar and stuff? Well forget everything about it; you all do rise weird gesture and voice inflection and still act weird". 1 step forward(last 2 weeks) 3 steps backwards, story of Ambrose career the last 2 years. 
Don't get it twisted the crowd would have yessed too if Ziggler superkick Ambrose. They want action, heel turns drama. Anyway both of them were child tonight with the crowd. They were dead silent while being loud for Becky and Orton. 

Elsewhere on the program: what the f was up with Slater? First of all instead of signing him all along Bryan and Shane acted like they were too cool fit that. Yeah the SDL roster is really stacked to begin with amirite smh. All this buildup for nothing . They hype his segments every week, invest time and storyline for him out of the 2 hour show for that? The could have save us the time and book angles for superstars already signed to SDL. 

Becky's segment was good nothing bad to say here. 

Randy/Del Rio was a little too long and show at time but it picked up by the end and that RKO was sick as hell.. Orton is snek( xd)

Heath slater surprisingly got a lot of offenses in and didn't wrestle like a comedy jobber, he held his own. All the more frustrating finding out they debuted him a contract twice. I guess he go to evolve or something. What else can he do, he already 2 matches for a contract boy at RAW and SDL.
What else am I missing..it didn't matter because it was probably irrelevant. 
SDL suffered this week, part of the reason is absence from Cena and Style and the other is the main storyline bombing this week. None of the 4 came out better/more over than the were last week, write the contrary in fact


----------



## Blade Runner

Omega_VIK said:


> Pretty impressed with Smackdown so far. Man, it's so surreal seeing Mikey o'Shea on tv, I remember the dude from when the youtube wrestling community was in its infancy back in 2006.


Yeah I remember him from his MBWrestler87 days. Dude was an entertaining vlogger

He also appeared on RAW as security in a pull apart involving CM Punk several years back


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

This guy is done.


----------



## Kostic

Wyatts be jobbin'. At least it was Rowan who ate the pin this time.


----------



## Dolorian

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This guy is done.


Another injury, two shows in a row? Yeah, he is definitely going to be seen as injury prone from now on. Don't see him getting much of a push now.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Damn. Wyatt is made of glass.


----------



## Lothario

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This guy is done.


Honestly feel bad for him. Talented guy but just can't catch a break.


----------



## Natecore

Lothario said:


> He got caught up on the ropes once and some of you are pretending the fucking sky is falling. Couldn't be anymore transparent. Yeah, he botched, and 30 seconds later, the crowd was eating out of the palm of his hand and on their feet for him ending the show with a Dirty Deeds to the baby face.


He didn't get caught in the ropes. They did a Ziggler drop down spot and Ambrose already takes 10,000 steps when running the ropes so he had to change up his stride and had one leg to jump off and shorted the jump. Just a horribly designed spot. He's lucky he didn't get caught in the ropes like Sasha and nearly kill himself. 

And if you're getting a huge pop off a double arm DDT and you have the most mundane suicide dive in prowrestling then why do it? If you're going to take a risk then at least get something out of it.


----------



## imthegame19

Dolorian said:


> The Ziggler/Ambrose feud made 0 progress tonight. You could have skipped this week and you wouldn't have missed anything new or relevant about the feud.



Well you can say that about third week of any storyline/feud. Overall they continued to make Ziggler look like a equal to Ambrose. With Ziggler getting the win for the third week in a row. While they created more tension between the two. With both guys hitting their finishers on each other. In a face vs face feud, it helps progress the feud. IMO this feud is 100 percent better then Rollins/Balor on Raw. Basically that feud is all Rollins bragging how great he is. With Balor using some silly cartoony myth nonsense to build him up. 


Three weeks ago I was way more into Rollins/Balor feud and though Ziggler/Ambrose would be boring. Especially if they were going to do face vs face. But man did they drop the ball on Balor/Rollins. They've made that feud feel lesser then US title between Reigns/Rusev as of right now. At least on Smackdown AJ/Cena and Orton have all taKen a backseat to Ambrose/Ziggler. On Raw they've had Reigns/Rusev or Lesnar/Orton stuff main event the last two weeks.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

miz and maryse are great:lol i hope they never take the title off him 

they remind of the the kristen wiig and jason sudeikis skits on snl 2 a holes


----------



## imthegame19

Dolorian said:


> Another injury, two shows in a row? Yeah, he is definitely going to be seen as injury prone from now on. Don't see him getting much of a push now.




Let's hope it's not serious. Or there's no doubt that Orton for Owens/Cesaro trade will go down after Summerslam. Because Smackdown needs Bray to be one of their top heels next to AJ. Especially if there going to keep Ziggler as a babyface. So they need to get Owens on board to fill Wyatt spot. While Ziggler can be the number three face on Smackdown taking Orton spot. With Cesaro kind of filling in for Cena, in big matches while Cena out.


----------



## Stellar

Well, it didn't take me long to get through SDL. 

Highlight for me was seeing Mikey O'Shea for a minute. Pretty crazy seeing him on TV after I watched him a decade ago on Youtube share his opinion on wrestling as MBWrestler87. Glad that he is still trying to live his dream as a wrestler.

The rest of the show wasn't anything exciting.


----------



## wwetna1

imthegame19 said:


> Let's hope it's not serious. Or there's no doubt that Orton for Owens/Cesaro trade will go down after Summerslam. Because Smackdown needs Bray to be one of their top heels next to AJ. Especially if there going to keep Ziggler as a babyface. So they need to get Owens on board to fill Wyatt spot. While Ziggler can be the number three face on Smackdown taking Orton spot. With Cesaro kind of filling in for Cena, in big matches while Cena out.


They could cut their losses and send the Wyatt family to raw again. That would let them bring KO and Cesaro to Sd without moving Orton who can be your lead face/heel.

A pecking order with Owens taking the spot of Wyatt would work out for Owens. Cesaro is Midcard ceiling guy no matter what anyhow. Bray would add promo skills back to raw which they are devoid of and they could simply use the whole 4 man family again to keep his ring time totally minimal as the mastermind.


----------



## Danica

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763222893337595904


----------



## Lothario

Natecore said:


> He didn't get caught in the ropes. They did a Ziggler drop down spot and Ambrose already takes 10,000 steps when running the ropes so he had to change up his stride and had one leg to jump off and shorted the jump.


All the more reason why anyone blowing it out of proportion looks ridiculous.


----------



## Danica

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763224588352315393
The guy booing in the background 
:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bray the god may be immortal, but he sure is injury prone. Get well soon Bray, SDL needs you.


----------



## imthegame19

wwetna1 said:


> They could cut their losses and send the Wyatt family to raw again. That would let them bring KO and Cesaro to Sd without moving Orton who can be your lead face/heel.
> 
> A pecking order with Owens taking the spot of Wyatt would work out for Owens. Cesaro is Midcard ceiling guy no matter what anyhow. Bray would add promo skills back to raw which they are devoid of and they could simply use the whole 4 man family again to keep his ring time totally minimal as the mastermind.



Yeah but Raw needs another main event babyface. That's the main reason why WWE would want to do the trade. It's clear that Balor isn't exactly ready to be the top baby face on Raw yet. While there trying to repackage Reigns in the mid cards for a little while. Then you got Sami Zayn who even though he got a big win over Owens at Battleground. He's basically a man without a feud and jobbing to Rollins last week and wrestling on Superstars this week. So he's clearly someone they aren't ready to push to the main events yet either. If you put Orton on Raw, it gives them a big Orton/Rollins feud they can do for a while. Until there ready to put Reigns back in the title picture and they build up Balor more.


I think it would even out the shows a little bit. Because Smackdown is pretty strong with top baby faces guys. With Ambrose, Cena, Orton and Ziggler. They another heel who can wrestle near the top of the card. Owens can do that, plus Cesaro helps the mid card. That's basically Corbin, Miz, Crews, Kalisto and Kane right now. While Ambrose/Cena and Ziggler are enough to carry the show as baby faces. Plus if they can get Bray, Owens and someone like Baron Corbin over as top heels come next year. They can always consider trying AJ baby face again and turn someone like Ziggler heel.



It never made any sense to me in the first place. That Smackdown would get Ambrose, Cena and ORTON. Who are basically the top three main event baby faces in the company. While leaving Raw with a baby face nobody likes in Reigns, a unknown in Balor and a guy like Zayn who they clearly aren't ready to push as a main event guy. While you stack Raw show with strong heels in Rollins, Rusev, Owens, Jericho and Sheamus. With them having really nobody to feud with. Which is why Owens/Jericho are doing stuff like wrestling Enzo/Cass at Summerslam. 


Then on Smackdown you put those three top faces on the show. Without having enough strong heels for them to feud with. Considering you basically got AJ/Wyatt. Then Miz who's booked to weak to ever feud with one of those guys. Along with a guy like Baron Corbin who isn't anywhere ready for that type of spot yet. Alberto Del Rio would seem like a logicial guy to mix in with one of those guys. But he's clearly in the dog house right now and in mid card hell. So there going to have to do a lot of face vs face feuds on that show. Like there currently doing with Ambrose/Ziggler.


----------



## Backstabbed

I know this is a tiny thing but Rhyno was referred to as a former ECW Heavyweight Champion and NWA Heavyweight Champion, I find this interesting just on the fact that he won the NWA Championship in TNA I think. It just got me wondering if WWE will start to refer to R-Truth as a former 2 time NWA World Champion now...


----------



## Y.2.J

EL SHIV said:


> Bray the god may be immortal, but he sure is injury prone. Get well soon Bray, SDL needs you.


God, I hope he's okay.

He's the best part of this Dean - Ziggler feud IMO lol.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Why's this thread named after the most underwhelming moment from the whole show? Well, besides the awful Miz/Scooby-Doo segment.

"Rhyno, you damn politician!" Ok, as much as people like to crap on him, moments like these remind why I like JBL so much.


----------



## Kabraxal

They are doing well rebuilding Ziggler this quickly and Ambrose is hitting a groove. The main event at SS should ne fun.


----------



## Y.2.J

How good was Baron Corbin beating the living crap out of Kalisto backstage.

So good.

SDL is doing such a good job building all these different individuals.


----------



## Peerless

Lothario said:


> Tweener Ambrose is money and has the crowds approval. :lol Dirty Deeds could be what the Stunner was. Heel or face: you can get it at any time, and I can't wait for Shane McMahon to get it around WM season. :lmao I was never big on it to start but it's popping the crowd and actually being put over as legit. Glad they're running with and Dean is finally beginning to feel like the champ. Dolph was a ball of energy and the MVP of the main event tonight. Didn't enjoy this week's episode better than last week's, but it was more enjoyablefor me than RAW as a whole and didn't overstay it's welcome.
> 
> Hope they keep it up.


It's starting to pop like crazy. I think it's the 2nd most over finishing move after the RKO.


----------



## Mister Abigail

So Miz was INSIDE a car and couldn't open the door...


----------



## 3MB4Life

I could cry right now. I just watched the fucking match and they have Heath carry that fat cunt, and then still don't give him a win. He not only proves himself on the mic but in the ring too and he still gets nothing. Is this storyline even going anywhere? Is it all just going to end in Heath being the punchline again and fading into obscurity until some other old fuck needs someone to put them over? 

Fuck sake, I need a drink.


----------



## Rankles75

Bray better not be fucking injured... :cuss:

No problem with Carmella winning her debut, but she really shouldn't be making Natalya tap out.

Eva Marie owning it again...


----------



## chronoxiong

Eva Marie's wardrobe malfunction was easily the best thing I remember from Smackdown Live. It's lame how the camera didn't even have an angle of how her top came down. Next thing it shows is the malfunction with her being shocked. But yeah, all these tactics of hers is doing a great job of getting heat on her. Now I really can't wait until someone get their hands on her. 

So many fresh faces on this show. I forgot that was Curt Hawkins teaming up with Zack Ryder during the tag team segment. Both are jacked up dudes. Sucked that Heath Slater lost to an old and fat Rhyno. Baron Corbin continues to bully Kallisto and his backstage assault on Kallisto was sad to watch. The Miz and Maryse making out on the Smackdown's interview panel was hilarious. Lastly, Dean Ambrose giving the Dirty Deeds on Ziggler to end the show. They are doing a good building up Ziggler's stock again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Avada Kedavra said:


> How good was Baron Corbin beating the living crap out of Kalisto backstage.
> 
> So good.
> 
> SDL is doing such a good job building all these different individuals.



I agree that theyare building people nicely, especially Corbin. He was such a heel and looked like a monster as he assaulted Kalisto.


----------



## wwetna1

That was Mojo Rawley 1/2 the hype bros not Hawkins. They are probably adding new teams after summer slam so they can crown champs at backlash. They can have Hawkins return then. Same goes for Nikki and Emma if they are as ready as well as any females that may come back as free agents. They should crown their champs at backlash where they are the sold brand focus


----------



## chronoxiong

wwetna1 said:


> That was Mojo Rawley 1/2 the hype bros not Hawkins. They are probably adding new teams after summer slam so they can crown champs at backlash.


Wtf? I thought the company signed Curt Hawkins. I have no clue who Mojo Rawley is.


----------



## The real Axel

@;


BackstabberColón said:


> I know this is a tiny thing but Rhyno was referred to as a former ECW Heavyweight Champion and NWA Heavyweight Champion, I find this interesting just on the fact that he won the NWA Championship in TNA I think. It just got me wondering if WWE will start to refer to R-Truth as a former 2 time NWA World Champion now...


Yeah I noticed this aswell. Similiar thing when Sting debuted, calling him a 2 time NWA champ when one of those reigns was in TNA. Hoping they recognise Styles as a former NWA champ aswell, as they've already mentioned his IWGP reigns... Perhaps he'll become the first man to hold the NWA, IWGP and WWE titles?


----------



## wwetna1

chronoxiong said:


> Wtf? I thought the company signed Curt Hawkins. I have no clue who Mojo Rawley is.


They did sign Hawkins. Mojo has been Ruders nxt tag partner for going on two years now. They also worked the last two as branded main events as a team and won them. Heck mono saved Ryder when he confronted Rusev at the last ppv. 

Hawkins may work as and the tag division but it may be as half of a new pairing. I also remember them saying the plans before Shelton got hurt was possibly to have him as the third hype bro


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So no Miz at all...he and Maryse were both in the arena but all they did is some dumb Scooby Doo skit and a Network exclusive thing. They didn't have anything for the IC Champ on a show with no Cena, AJ, and a few others. Really?

Its maddening because genuinely he's only won one match since he returned after filming Battleground, one lone win since June 27th. How can they have nothing for the IC Champ when he's got a PPV match coming up? I hate that I still care because WWE is absolute garbage of the smelliest order, and its just the same things disappointing me every time. And even if they did have something for him it'd probably just be jobbing to someone, no one in WWE does more promotional work, puts more people over, whens someone, anyone going to return the favour and put Miz over even once?

Its at the point where I still want to see him used better but I dont give a shit what he or anyone else in WWE is doing anymore because its all so awful. Only thing to look forward too at all anymore is what Maryse is wearing.


----------



## Ace

Really liking the changes on SD, it certainly feels fresh and is stepping into it's own identity.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Straw Hat said:


> Really liking the changes on SD, it certainly feels fresh and is stepping into it's own identity.


True, but still too much of the old WWE shit is making it just as unwatchable as it ever was to me. JBL, idiot camera work so intent on shaking and zooming that they miss half the fucking spots, and at least one _long_ commercial break in the middle of every match totally kills the flow. And more matches lately seem to be botch-fests. I'm back to not watching more than I do watch, which is just slightly better than RAW which I watch none of. I think I gave it a fair enough chance, and I think it still sucks.


----------



## Not Lying

EL SHIV said:


> I agree that theyare building people nicely, especially Corbin. He was such a heel and looked like a monster as he assaulted Kalisto.


Corbin was awesome. That short segment was great, wish he'd have hit his finisher.. I will look forward to maybe a falls count anywhere match between the two. Reminiscence of Jeff Hardy/Umaga.


----------



## Simply Flawless

DoubtGin said:


> They are going for an injury angle with Orton; it's not like he needs an excuse for losing at Summerslam but interesting.


To be fair his shoulders are being kept together by glue sellotape thumbtacks and string so..:draper2


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dr. Middy *I hope everyone has accepted that Alexa Bliss will be pushed over Becky.*


They're treating Becky like the grizzled veteran that can put over the less experienced women, although I don't think Becky has strong enough stock to do that. They're gonna kill her popularity if they don't give her some wins back.

That being said, Alexa is easily the best on the mic right now when it comes to women, and can be a great heel, so pushing her makes sense.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I enjoyed SD more than Raw this week, depleted roster and all. Bray is their top heel, give him a couple of key victories and he's golden. Not sure where he'd fit on the Summerslam card though, unfortunately. I continue to think, considering Ambrose and Ziggler are both sort of tweeners at the moment and Wyatt continues to be involved in their story, they could turn around and make it a triple threat at Summerslam.

I think the run time helps SD immensely. Having Baron Corbin in a minute long backstage segment helped way more than some meaningless squash match. I want a gif of those people telling Corbin to stop then jumping back a foot when Corbin whipped around. Tremendous stuff.

They got the entire tag division and women's division out there, even though it could use a bit of expanding. Particularly love the focus on Alexa and Carmella making their debuts. Also, first time I really paid attention to the different camera angles on SD during the Natalya vs. Carmella match, made everything look more fresh, to borrow a term from Mick Foley.

Back to the tag division for a moment, American Alpha are going to be awesome on the main roster. Bring on Jason Jordan getting the hot tag at Survivor Series already.

Main event segment- for all the talk of injury, Bray looked great. It'd be asinine though, if they had him work all these TV main events but kept him off Summerslam due to injury concerns. I like the more serious approach Ziggler is taking, even just his expressions and also his overall look- he hasn't bleached his hair for a while and it makes him look more like a desperate grizzled vet instead of the polished Showoff. Hopefully, he drops any mention of "stealing the show" going forward, Ambrose called him out brilliantly on that bullshit the other week. 

I mean, Ziggler's not the only guilty offender on that bit. Sasha Banks talked about "stealing the show" with Bayley in Brooklyn. Even though she lost that match, and went on to lose at Summerslam the following day. I'd rather hear her talk about last year in Brooklyn being the most devastating loss of her career, and that she's determined to redeem her at Charlotte's expense.

Sorry, tangent. SD was good, and I think it'll be very good next week when Cena and AJ get back. I'm even interested in Eva Marie's storyline, because hey, it's something different. Also gives me a chuckle how they parade the hot girl out there, but find a way to send her away so she doesn't embarrass herself by wrestling (I think she's steadily gotten marginally better, but that's the story they're playing).

Viva La Smackdown!


----------



## Acezwicker

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dr. Middy *I hope everyone has accepted that Alexa Bliss will be pushed over Becky.*


The face side is incredibly weak Becky's fine. Becky is one of those who can lose and stay over.

Becky should beat Eva in the end and get more over.

Alexa though she won in her birthday debut (which Becky was likely more than happy to oblige) felt like a prop to further Becky Eva. I would have prefered Alexa debut against Naomi based off her debut segment.


----------



## Y.2.J

I don't know about you guys but what I the only one noticing how weird the WWE Championship looks on Dean Ambrose's waist? The title is bigger than him lol.

That belt was made for the bigger guys (Lesnar, HHH, Reigns, etc)...it just looks weird on Ambrose's waist he should keep it on his shoulder. The title would look great on Bray lol.


----------



## imthegame19

Avada Kedavra said:


> I don't know about you guys but what I the only one noticing how weird the WWE Championship looks on Dean Ambrose's waist? The title is bigger than him lol.
> 
> That belt was made for the bigger guys (Lesnar, HHH, Reigns, etc)...it just looks weird on Ambrose's waist he should keep it on his shoulder. The title would look great on Bray lol.



But would the title even fit around Bray waist lol?


----------



## Trivette

Just finished watching, this was a solid episode. Lots of character building, logical storytelling progression, high quality performance from the wrestlers, and commentary actually putting over the action. Del Rio/Orton was great, could have even taken the ME slot over the more than serviceable tag match w Ambrose/Ziggler vs. Wyatts. The Eva Marie build is comedy gold, and JBL is right on the money with the Gorgeous George comparison. WWE still knows how to create heat when they want to. American Alpha is on fire, can't wait to see what's in store for them. Sure, there are a few things they could tweak (Carmella tapping out Nattie seems a bit premature, for example) but all in all SmackDown Live delivered the goods this week. Def more stoked for Summer Slam now.


----------

